#ubuntu-il 2011-04-04
<Koritsa> ùìåí, éù ôä îéùäå?
<Elihai> שלום יש פתרון לבעיית הפלאש?, של הכתב ההפוך בפלאש.
<asw3> Elihai, תהפוך את המסך
<Ddorda> אוטוטו הולכת הכתובת il.com שלנו
<Ddorda> שלחתי לאביב מייל, נקווה שהוא יטפל בזה
<avi1333_> שלום
<avi1333_> ידוע לכם על תוכנת sip טובה ?כדי שאוכל להתחבר לספיקו.
<Ddorda> יש אחת שמגיעה עם אובונטו
<avi1333_> אה מצויין אני אחפש אותה:)
<serfus> Nighthawk``, אתה פה?
<grawcho> הי משהו פה ?
<grawcho> מישהו יודע איך מסירים את ה desktop session של ubuntu classic מ11.04?
<grawcho> אני רוצה להשאיר רק session של KDE ושל gnome3.0
<serfus> grawcho, לדעתי אתה יכול למחוק את כל מה שקשור לגנום ואז להתקין את גנום 3
<serfus> אני חושב שאין הפרדה בין הספריות של גנום 2 ו־3 ולכן יהיה קשה לדעת את מה להסיר
<grawcho> וואלה
<grawcho> נשמע מעיק קצת
<grawcho> אני אנסה
<serfus> גם לי זה לא נראה הפתרון הכי נוח/נכון
<serfus> אבל אני לא חושב שיש דרך טובה יותר
<grawcho> serfus: איך קוראים לdesktopשל ubuntu ב 11.04 ... יודע ?
<grawcho> not ubuntu-desktop :)
<serfus> אין דסקטופ
<serfus> יש את אובונטו שזה עם יוניטי
<serfus> ויש אובונטו סרבר שזה לשרתים
<serfus> בגרסה הזאת אין נטבוק ודסקטופ בנפרד
<serfus> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=528
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Netbook Edition folded into Ubuntu for next release &laquo;  Canonical Blog @ blog.canonical.com
<grawcho> הבנתי את זה ... כשלא מצאתי את החבילות שאני מכיר מ 10.10
<serfus> נראה שיש PPA חצי רשמי של גנום 3
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Hoborg> GNOME3 : “GNOME3 Team” team @ launchpad.net
<serfus> לפי מה שאני מבין אובונטו לא הולכים לתמוך בגנום 3 בשום אופן (לפחות לא רשמית)
<serfus> מה שאומר שזה לא יהיה קל כמו להתקין את kde או xfce
<grawcho> serfus: גנום 3 ממש קל להתקין מהמאגר ביתא ... והוא ממש מגניב
<grawcho> על 11.04
<serfus> אהא, מה־PPA אבל החבילות שלו לא יכנסו למאגרים
<grawcho> נכון
<Pingu> hey all
<Pingu> I am organizing an event in Haifa to promote Linux for kids
<Pingu> I need help with getting CDs to hand out at the event
<Pingu> How can I contact someone at Canonical to send me about 30 CDs for next Saturday (9th)?
<grawcho> מתי אתה מתכנן את האירוע ... צריך עזרה ... אני באיזור
<serfus> Pingu, pm?
<Pingu> On April 9th, from 10:00-13:00
<grawcho> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=140543&file1=140543-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=gnome+3.0+on+kubuntu+natty+narwhal
<grawcho> מעולה ... איפה ?
<Pingu> Neve Shaanan
<Pingu> how can I post a notice about it on the Ubuntu-IL site?
<serfus> Pingu, you don't need to contact canonical, we will send you them
<Pingu> serfus?
<grawcho> רשמתי ... תגיד אם אתה צריך משהו ... באמת ... אני תמיד מוכן לעזור להפיץ את הבשורה
<Pingu> cool
<Pingu> the Order CD section on the site is closed
<Pingu> How do I get about 30 CDs of the 10.04?
<Pingu> I want the LTS
<serfus> Pingu, תשלח לי אימייל ונראה איך נסתדר עם הדיסקים, כי כרגע יש לנו בעיה בשליחה
<serfus> serfus_at_zoidberg.org
<serfus> Pingu, אה, אין לי את 10.4
<serfus> Ddorda, אתה פה?
<serfus> Pingu, אני יודע שיש שאריות ואני בטוח שתוכל לקבל אותם
<Pingu> serfus: Thanks!
<serfus> Pingu, תשאיר את המייל שלך ואני אדאג ליצור איתך קשר
<serfus> moshe742, ping
<Pingu> serfus: I sent you an e-mail. Thanks
<serfus> sure thing :-)
 * H3r0 is died
<Shualdon1> באסה שמתת לפני שלמדת אנגלית נכונה.
<H3r0> זה בכוונה ככה [;
 * H3r0 died
<serfus> :D
<Ddorda> Shualdon1: מאיפה הופעת פתאום?
<Shualdon1> מהחלל החיצון
<H3r0> Shualdon - חבל חשבתי מעתידות של בזוקה
<Gargamel64> http://screenshots.en.softonic.com/en/scrn/51000/51588/3_gta_cops.jpg
<Rodensky> יואוווו
<Rodensky> תשלח לי GTA
<Rodensky> זה הGTA ששיחקתי פעם
<Rodensky> אין לי מושג אפילו איזה מספר זה בסידרה
<Rodensky> יש לך אותו???
<Gargamel64> Rodensky: gta 1
<Rodensky> מאיפה אני מורידה את זה?
<Gargamel64> או gta london, או gta new-york
<Gargamel64> !g download gta 1
<Hoborg> Rockstar Classics - Free Downloads - http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/
<Rodensky> תודה :)
<Gargamel64> GTA2 גם בחינם
<Rodensky> מגניב
<Gargamel64> לא בטוח שיש לזה גרסת לינוקס :P
<Rodensky> כשאני לוחצת על הלינקים שלהם, זה מחזיר אותי לתחילת הדף
<Rodensky> זה לא מוביל אותי לשומקום
<Rodensky> אני אחפש במקומות אחרים
<Gargamel64> חפשי אז באתרים ש"הכניסו תיקונים" למשחק
<Rodensky> איזה תיקונים?
<Gargamel64> תיקונים
<Rodensky> מצאתי כמה אתרים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: בשביל זה יש WIne
<Rodensky> גדולים כמו CNET
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: וזה עובד שם?
<Rodensky> אני לא משתמשת בוויין, אני מעדיפה להריץ על ווינדוס מאשר להתעסק עם וויין
<Gargamel64> wine הוא חצי אפוי כזה
<Gargamel64> הוא מעולה מבחינת ההישג שהוא קיים בכלל
<Gargamel64> והיכולות שלו
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: רוב הדברים שניסיתי עובדים לי
<Gargamel64> אבל הוא לא 100% windows
<Rodensky> מי שרוצה חלונות 100%, שיתקין חלונות :}
<Gargamel64> זה סמיילי עם גבות מחוברות?
<Gargamel64> {:-)
<Gargamel64> בעע, פיג'ין הרסה את זה
<Gargamel64> אה, Ddorda, ראיתי את הקוד של הובורג, אני אחפור לך עוד מעט על זה
<Ddorda> מעולה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא אמרת שתחפור?
<Gargamel64> חופרים עכשיו
<Gargamel64> פנוי?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: דבר :)
<Gargamel64> אני לא מת על פייתון (התחביר שם לא משהו לדעתי ולא לגמרי הצלחתי לפענח הכל)
<Gargamel64> אני בעד להכליל את הקטע שמטפל בתגובה לקישורים
<Gargamel64> כי כרגע אם אני רוצה להוסיף אפשרות שמגיבה לטקסטים אחרים, אני צריך לשכפל את הקוד הזה, ולבצע את התיקונים. אמת?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> בתגובה לקישורים?
<Ddorda> לא הבנתי מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<Gargamel64> שאם אני מכניס קישור
<Gargamel64> http://www.ubuntu-il.org/forum
<Hoborg> פורומים | אובונטו ישראל @ www.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> אז הובורג בודק את הטקסט, מוצא שהוא קישור (לפי ה-http), גולש אליו ומציג את המידע
<Gargamel64> עכשיו אם אני רוצה שהוא יגיב לטקסט נוסף, נניח "יש פה מישהו?" או לתיקון שגיאות (:)), אז צריך להעתיק את כל הקוד שמטפל בקישור ולהתאים אותו למטרה החדשה
<Gargamel64> הצלחת להסביר טוב יותר?
<Elihai> איך מעדנים תפיירפוקס?
<Elihai> לגירסא חדשה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן
<Ddorda> התשובה היא כן
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  אז אני בעד להכליל את הרעיון
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: להכליל? כלומר?
<Gargamel64> ליצור מחלקה אבסטרקטית עם שתי פונקציות: process_input ו-check_input
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> ועבור כל תגובה לטקסט (יש פה מישהו?, קישור, ועוד) יהיה צורך לממש את המחלקה הזאת
<Gargamel64> הפונקציה שכרגע מעבדת את הקישור תעבור על מערך של אובייקטים מהמחלקה האבסטרקטית ממקודם שמממשים את הפונקציות שהזכרתי
<Elihai> יש פתרון בפלאשים באתרים, הכתב ההפוך.
<Gargamel64> ואם check_input==true, אז מתבצע
<Gargamel64> process_input
<Gargamel64> על הקלט מהצ'אט
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אז אני מציע לך להתבסס על פלאגין אחר
<Gargamel64> Elihai: אמרתי לך כבר אז. זה הקוד של אדובי. לא יעזור
<Ddorda> לא על הזה של הכתובות
<Gargamel64> Elihai: חפש PPA בגוגל
<Ddorda> אלא הזה של ה־factoids
<Gargamel64> הבנתי אותך, אבל ה-factiods הוא לא אוטומטי
<Gargamel64> הקישורים כן
<Elihai> מזה ppa
<Elihai> חיפשתי
<Elihai> מה עכשיו
<Gargamel64> !wiki ppa
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/מאגר_תוכנה
<Gargamel64> תודה הובורג
<Elihai> מזה קשור
<Elihai> אני לא הבנתי
<Gargamel64> Elihai: כנס לקישור ותקרא. מוסבר שם
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: הבנת למה זה לא "מתאים"?
<Elihai> http://ubuntu-il.org/news/440
<Hoborg> שוחרר Firefox 4 | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Elihai> תקרא
<Elihai> איך עושים את זה
<Gargamel64> " 	פיירפוקס 4 יהיה דפדפן ברירת המחדל ב11.04, אך למי שמעוניין להתקין אותו על גרסאות קודמות, ניתן להוסיף PPA."
<Gargamel64> אז קרא בבקשה מה ששלחתי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נכון, ההבדל הוא הקלט שאתה נותן לו
<Ddorda> יש לך ניסיון בתיכנות?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: true
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אז זה לא אמור להיות לך מוסבך
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: רק לא בפייתון
<Gargamel64> אבל אני מוכן ללמוד
<Ddorda> במקום לחפש את הסימן ואז את המילה
<Gargamel64> יהיה כיף
<Ddorda> תחפש רק את המילה
<Ddorda> זה אמור להיות ממש שינוי פשוט
<Elihai> אני לא מבין דבר
<Elihai> איך לשדרג
<Gargamel64> אז אנחנו שוב חוזרים לזה שמשכפלים קוד
<Gargamel64> תקן אותי אם אני טועה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: משכפלים, כן, אבל זה כל העניין במודולים
<Ddorda> אח"כ יהיה מאוד קל לשלוט בו ולנתק אותו ולחבר אותו במידת הצורך
<Ddorda> מבין?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  אז ננסה בינתיים את ההעתקה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: למרות שאפשר לשלב בין השניים, במיוחד שפייתון לא מתקמפלת
<Elihai> מישהו פה ממליץ לי על מערכת פורומים?,
<Gargamel64> phpBB
<Ddorda> חלילה
<Ddorda> האמת? לא מכיר מערכת פורומים טובה
<Ddorda> מצד שני, לא מספיק חיפשתי
<Ddorda> אומרים ש־vBulletin טובה
<Gargamel64> אני לא מכיר מערכות פורומים לעומק, כי זה לא התחום שלי
<Gargamel64> אבל זה משהו נפוץ שהכרתי
<Ddorda> phpBB מאוד נפוצה מצד אחד
<Ddorda> מצד שני, להתקין בה מודול זה כאב ראש
<Ddorda> ולתחזק את המערכת כשיש בה מודולים מותקנים...
<Ddorda> לא הייתי עושה את זה
<Ddorda> ×£Ö·
<Gargamel64> ×£?
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, למדתי שעדיף לא להתעסק איתה
<Elihai> המלצה על תוכנה ftp בדחיפות..
<Ddorda> Elihai: בעיקרון gftp או filezilla
<Ddorda> Elihai: אבל אני מעדיף לא לגעת ב־ftp
<Ddorda> כי הוא לא מאובטח
<Elihai> מה לא מאובטח
<Ddorda> FTP
<Ddorda> שולח נתונים לא מוצפנים
<Ddorda> תשתמש בזה והשכן שלך מלמטה ייכנס לך לשרת ;)
<Elihai> כלום במערכת לא טוב חסר לא מאובטוח
<Elihai> מזה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ×£Ö· = :)
<Ddorda> למה, יש מאובטח
<Gargamel64> אני מסכים. מערכת חרא
<Ddorda> SFTP
<Gargamel64> אנ רוצה את הכסף שלי בחזרה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אה, טוב, באג כנראה
<Ddorda> לא,
<Ddorda> פשוט פרוטוקול עתיק
<Ddorda> לא מבין למה עדיין משתמשים בו
<Ddorda> אתה מבין, זה נניח משהו בין קוף לאדם
<Gargamel64> כנראה מאותה הסיבה שמשתמשים ב-POP במיילים
<Gargamel64> תאימות לאחור ופחד משינויים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נראה לי שפשוט pop הוכיח את עצמו
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  תעבוד עם IMAP
<Gargamel64> כ"כ נוח
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא כ"כ נוח לי אישית, כנראה שעוד לא למדתי הכל
<Ddorda> זה לא נוח עבודה ישירה מול השרת, זה מאבד את הטעם בקליינט שהוא לא ענן
<Gargamel64> זה שילוב של ענן וקליינט אופליין
<Gargamel64> אפשר לכתוב או לקרוא מיילים גם כשאין חיבור לשרת
<Gargamel64> ואם נניח ג'ימייל קורס או מוחק מיילים (היה מקרה כזה לפני חודש אם אתה זוכר) אז יש לך עותק מקומי
<Gargamel64> שמועתק לשרת
<Gargamel64> ויש לך מייל בשרת שמועתק אליך מקומית
<Gargamel64> כלומר, זה שילוב של שני הסוגים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ואם אני מוחק מייל מהענן?
<Elihai> שלום
<Elihai> איך מסירים את גוגל כרום
<connex> hi
<connex> זה לא משהוא בסגנון
<Elihai> ?
<connex> sudo apt-get remove chrom*
<connex> sudo apt-get remove chromi*
<Elihai> תראשון
<Elihai> או השני
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אז כשתפעיל את הקליינט, הוא מסתנכרן מול השרת ומוחק גם מקומית
<Ddorda> אז זה לא טוב מבחינתי :P
<Ddorda> אני רוצה חצי סינכרון
<Gargamel64> כלומר?
<Gargamel64> אתה יכול להגדיר בקליינט שלך להעביר לארכיון ותוך כדי לסמן למחיקה בשרת
<Ddorda> אני מוריד מיילים ושולח מיילים, אבל לא מוחק
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<H3r0> שמעו FF4 להיט
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: !
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  רוצה להוסיף מודול לה'?
<Gargamel64> כלומר, עכשיו
<nicoco> לה סי דו רה מי פה סול לה~
<Gargamel64> ומה ההתלהבות מ-FF4 אם אפשר לשאול?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זהו? עובד?
<Ddorda> עשית ניסויים?
<nicoco> Gargamel64 - FF4 שליטה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אממ.. רק הרכבה של ביטוי רגולרי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: עשיתי ניסויים במסוף של פייתון
<nicoco> תנסה ותראה
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> הוא מגניב כמעט כמו תא דם לבן בלען
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: על בסיס מה עשית?
<Gargamel64> nicoco:  ניסיתי
<Ddorda> על בסיס איזה מודול?
<Gargamel64> displink
<nicoco> אבל אתה עדיין שונא דרדסים?
<H3r0> Gargamel64 - מה מה אתה חובב כרום?
<nicoco> כרום מגניב
<Gargamel64> nicoco: דווקא אוהב אותם
<nicoco> FF4 אוכל אותו בלי מלח
<Gargamel64> ואני חובב FF
<Gargamel64> פשוט לא מצאתי יותר מדי הבדלים בין 3.6 ל-4
<nicoco> כל הממשק השתנה לחלוטין
<H3r0> nicoco - 0
<Gargamel64> לרעה, אבל הצלחית לשחזר את זה
<nicoco> לרעה? הוא הרבה יותר נוח ככה :O
<H3r0> nicoco - ff4 is better than other browsers
<Gargamel64> אני אוהב תפריטים, לא "כפתור חכם" שיודע יותר טוב ממני מה אני רוצה
<nicoco> בעיקרון אתה גם יכול להתקין אותו חזרה
<nicoco> להתקין --> להתאים
<Gargamel64> וכרום לא מגניב. כרום זה תוכנת ריגול
<nicoco> וחוץ מזה שהתגברו על דליפת זיכרון
<nicoco> הכל טס
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, מהירות זה טוב, אבל לא שמתי לב אצלי. אולי בנטבוק אני אשים לב
<nicoco> זה שהוא מגניב לא סותר את זה שהוא תוכנת ריגול
<Gargamel64> :)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: displink
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: חבל...
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: כי?
<Ddorda> היית עושה על factoids ואז היינו יכולים ליצור עוד כאלה
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogJtX-Z7Xs
<Ddorda> אבל לא נורא, גם טוב
<Ddorda> שלח לי למייל?
<Gargamel64> אבל שוב, factoids לא אוטומטי אם הבנתי נכון
<Gargamel64> זה !wiki, !g וכאלה
<Gargamel64> מישהו צריך להקליד את זה
<Ddorda> תראה, אם מורידים את הסימן בהתחלה זה יכול להיות כל מילה, נכון?
<Ddorda> זה הופך להיות wiki או g
<Gargamel64> אהה לזה התכוונת
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Ddorda> ואתה רוצה regex? גם אפשר
<H3r0> Ddorda - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogJtX-Z7Xs
<Ddorda> היתרון הוא שאז היינו יכולים לנהל כמה כאלה
<Ddorda> במקום רק אחד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: שלחתי לך למייל מה שיש בינתיים
<Gargamel64> אפשר לחשוב תוך כדי על שיפורים
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא קיבלתי
<Ddorda> אתה בטוח ששלחת אליי?
<Gargamel64> כן..
<Gargamel64> שלחתי לכתובת הזאת
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אז לא קיבלתי
<Ddorda> =\
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ועכשיו?
<Gargamel64> תבדוק בספאם :P
 * H3r0 slaps Ddorda 
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ogJtX-Z7Xs
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: למה זה הגיע לספאם?!
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: האמת שאמרתי את זה באינסטינקט
<Gargamel64> זה באמת הגיע לשם?
<Gargamel64> זה מייל שפתחתי לפני שבוע..
<locodir-user> hello :)
 * H3r0 slaps again Ddorda 
<H3r0> עד שתראה
<Gargamel64> לא לריב ילדים
 * H3r0 slaps Gargamel64 too
<nicoco> Don't be so mad sir
 * H3r0 slaps nicoco 
<nicoco> Jelly?
 * Gargamel64 launch a rocket on H3r0
 * H3r0 hides well
<Gargamel64> :D
 * nicoco uses science on H3r0
 * nicoco wins
 * H3r0 is winner
<Gargamel64> תמיד שיגרתי טילים על השוטרים ב-GTA2
 * H3r0 kills nicoco and Gargamel64 
<Gargamel64> תמיד פותר את הבעיה
 * H3r0 is immortal
<H3r0> בעיה
<nicoco> H3r0 is Jelly
 * Gargamel64 has 99 more lives
 * nicoco has science
 * nicoco wins
<H3r0> אני יכול להגיע לדברים לא נעים חבל
 * Gargamel64 throws a pokeball on H3r0
 * H3r0 dodged
<H3r0> :)
 * nicoco calls Chuck Norris and hides behind H3r0
 * H3r0 treats nicoco and he called Chuck Norris before
<nicoco> Chuck Norris wins.
<nicoco> H3r0 loses
<nicoco> game over
 * H3r0 is Chuck Norris
<nicoco> אוווווו
<Chuck_Norris> חהחה
<Gargamel64> Chuck_Norris:  פחחח
<Chuck_Norris____> דפקתי אותכם
<nicoco> אם הייתי במקומך הייתי כבר מחליף שם ובורח לארץ אחרת
<Chuck_Norris____> לא נורא
<Chuck_Norris____> אל תדאג
<Chuck_Norris____> כל עוד אני יכול להשתמש בצייר אני מסודר
<nicoco> למרות שאי אפשר לברוח מצ'אק נוריס
<nicoco> רוב הסיכויים שמתת עכשיו בלי לשים לב
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<H3r0> קיצר הפסדתם
<nicoco> ואתה זומבי
<H3r0> אמרתי לך אני צ'אק נוריס חבל לך על הפוני
<nicoco> אם היית צ'אק נוריס לא היית מתחמק מהפוקדור
<H3r0> זה לא סתם התחמקות
<H3r0> זה עם בעיטה סיבובית
<nicoco> הפוקדור היה מתחמק ממך
<H3r0> לא לא
<H3r0> הדרדרתי
<nicoco> ומכאן נובע שרק צ'אק נוריס יכול להיות צ'אק נוריס
<H3r0> הכל בגלל IRC
<nicoco> מ.ש.ל
<H3r0> אז אני הבן שלו
<H3r0> מה קרה
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> אתה זומבי
<H3r0> מישהו שחשב לעומק?
<nicoco> הוא הרג אותך
<nicoco> בלי ששמת לב
<H3r0> הוא הצחיק אותך
<H3r0> בלי ששמת לב
<nicoco> צ'אק נוריס יכול להרוג שתי אבנים בציפור אחת
<nicoco> אז הירו אחד זאת לא בעיה בשבילו
<H3r0> יש לי עוד 3 שעות להיות בהמראה אני חייב לישון
<H3r0> מה זה angry birds/
<H3r0> ?
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס ספר עד אינסוף
<H3r0> פעמיים !
<Gargamel64> צ'אק נוריס הצליח להתנתק מהוט
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס הצליח להתקין ג'נטו בלי הhandbook
<nicoco> אתם לא אומרים את זה נכון
<nicoco> צ'אק נוריס יכול להתנתק מהוט
<nicoco> צ'אק נוריס יכול להתקין ג'נטו
<H3r0> nicoco - שב שב אני שכן של הרובה של צ'אק נוריס
<nicoco> יכול
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס יכול לבעוט מישהו מערוץ בלי אופ
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס יכול להשתמש בלינוקס בלי גראב
<nicoco> כל אחד יכול להשתמש בלינוקס בלי גראב
<nicoco> גרבובן
<H3r0> לא שווה
<Gargamel64> LILO!
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס יכול לעלות לינוקס בלי boot sectors
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס יכול להמשיך את השיחה
<Gargamel64> צא'ק נוריס לא מקבל מסכים כחולים בווינדוס
<H3r0> אבל לי אין כוח
<H3r0> Gargamel64 - BSOD
<nicoco> Gargamel64 - המסכים הכחולים הופכים לאדומים מרוב פחד
<Gargamel64> H3r0: כן, אבל השילוב עברית ואנגלית פה לא משהו
<H3r0> מכירים את רונלדיניו?
<H3r0> Gargamel64 -  אצלי הוא אחלה
<Gargamel64> צ'אק נוריס יכול לשלב עברית ואנגלית בצ'אט וזה יוצא מובן
<H3r0> מכירים את רונלדיניו?
<H3r0> תשתמש בxchat
<Gargamel64> H3r0: באמת? אני עם פידגין. במה אתה משתמש?
<H3r0> יהיה מובן במקום להשתמש בpidjin
<H3r0> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Gargamel64> לא הכרתי
<Gargamel64> אני אבדוק מחר
<nicoco> לולז
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס יכול לקמפל קוד גם עם טעויות תחביר
<Gargamel64> ברגע שההוא עם הרבה D בשם יענה לי
<H3r0> צ'אק נוריס יכול לקמפל קוד גם עם טעויות תחביר
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח צ'אק נוריס הצליח להתנתק מהוט
<Rodensky> אדיר!!!!!!
<H3r0> זהו נראלי מספיק ליום אחד
<H3r0> ישן
<Gargamel64> כן, זה לא היה מקורי :P
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: שנייה זה מחובר
<H3r0> יאללה חברים לילה טוב תהנו תכייפו לא תראו אותי הרבה בזמן הקרוב :(
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  אתה כמו GUI, לא אכפת למשתמש שאתה עובד ברקע, רק תן סימן או משהו
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  אחרת זה נראה כאילו אתה נתקע
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: נראה שזה לא עובד
<Gargamel64> !wiki ppa
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/מאגר_תוכנה
<Gargamel64> יש פה מישהו?
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: באסה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני כאן
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: pubhandler_IsAnybodyHere
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  מה עם זה?
<Ddorda> טעות להשתמש באותיות גדולות
<Ddorda> אתה צריך לכתוב את אותו הדבר כמו שם התיקייה
<nicoco> Is there anybody out there?
<Gargamel64> אה נכון.. הוא משרשר את השם של המודול
<Gargamel64> שכחתי מזה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: טוב תיקנתי את זה אצלי לוקלית
<nicoco> http://trollscience.com/image/f/full/973531689de09635e0fc45b541c8d681.jpg
<Ddorda> גם אני :)
<Ddorda> אבל זה עדיין מחזיר שגיאה בטעינה
<Gargamel64> from BeautifulSoup import BeautifulSoup
<Gargamel64> הכנסתי את זה להערה
<Gargamel64> יחד עם זה שמחקתי ספריות שלא צריך לפני כן
<Gargamel64> זה רלוונטי?
<Ddorda> if (re.search('^יש (פה|פו) (מישהו|מישו|משהו|מישהוא)\?*$', txt)
<Ddorda> חסר (
<Ddorda> יש פו מישהוא?
<Hoborg> עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Gargamel64> מוזר..
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Gargamel64> כן, כשהעתקתי את הניסיון מהמסוף כנראה פיספסתי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מגניב שזה עובד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תודה
<Gargamel64> יש פה מישו
<Hoborg> עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Gargamel64> cool
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מה עם "כאן"?
<Ddorda> כאן, כן, קאן, קן
<nicoco> יש פה מישהו
<Hoborg> עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<nicoco> לולז
<nicoco> מגניב
<nicoco> יש כאן מישהו
<nicoco> :(
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: צודק, שכחתי
<nicoco> מגניב, סיימתי שיעורים
<nicoco> זה היה קל
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני מציע לך לבנות את זה מחדש על בסיסfactoids
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: למען הקריאות פיצלתי את הפעלים שם. אפשר היה לכתוב את זה הרבה יותר קצר, אבל פי כמה לא מובן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ברור, סיכמנו שזה יהיה בהמשך
<Ddorda> ואז אני אוכל לצרף כמה regex שתרצה בזמן אמת
<Ddorda> ויש עוד כמה
<Ddorda> "מישהו פה"
<Gargamel64> שואלים את זה?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> כנראה כשאני לא כאן
<Ddorda> כנראה
<Gargamel64> נרשם
<nicoco> חוכמת החיים של הובורג
<nicoco> לול
<Interruptus> הממ גם אני רוצה לבדוק
<nicoco> הובורג
<Interruptus> יש פה מישו
<Hoborg> עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Interruptus> הוווו גאוני
<nicoco> יש פה אינטרופטוס
<Gargamel64> האמת שבהתחלה חשבתי לעשות אותו ערס כזה (נשמה, דבר), אבל ויתרתי
<nicoco> http://trollscience.com/image/f/full/0450918c05eb9301d0d116b434edfe97.jpg
<nicoco> Science!
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תעשה שהוא יאיר את המשתמש
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מחר. אני זז לישון עכשיו
<Gargamel64> לילה טוב
<nicoco> יאיר לול
<nicoco> לקח לי כמה שניות להבין
<nicoco> Ddorda - יא מעברת שכמוך
<nicoco> טוב
<nicoco> יאללה
<nicoco> אני חושב שאני גם פורש
<nicoco> אם כי אני לא עייף בכלל
<Ddorda> grawcho_: מאוחר מדי, אני עושה את זה
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> אני גם זז אוטוטו
<nicoco> «--- Gargamel64 (~shlomi@87.69.75.128) has Left #ubuntu-il
<nicoco> wrong man
<nicoco> lol
<Ddorda> אופסי
<Ddorda> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> Ddorda: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Ddorda> nicoco: ^
<nicoco> יש כאן מישו
<nicoco> לא עובד
<Ddorda> כאן לא ברשימה
<nicoco> יש פה מישו??!?!?!?!
<nicoco> לא עובד
<nicoco> Fail
<Interruptus> יש פה מישו
<Hoborg> Interruptus: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Interruptus> הווווווווו הנה
<nicoco> Hoborg doesn't use science!
<Hoborg> YES I AM!!!
<asw3> הנה חובורג
<nicoco> Hoborg should steal buy magnets
<Ddorda> !g Hoborg
<Hoborg> Who is Hoborg? - http://doo.nomoretangerines.com/nevhood/nevabout/biohobor.htm
<nicoco> איזה גשם יא ווארדי
<asw3> Hoborg, חבל עליך k-line
<asw3> וכל האלוהות שלך ירדה
<nicoco> Ddorda - מה עם הסימני שאלה וקריאה?
<nicoco> צריך לעשות שכל מה שיבוא אחרי המשפט לא ייחשב
<nicoco> יש פה מישו?!@#?<!@#
<nicoco> ^failed again
<Ddorda> זה בגלל כל ה־%$#%$#
<Ddorda> יש פה מישו ?!@#?<!@#
<Ddorda> נופ
<nicoco> זה בגלל שהקוד עובד בדרך של חיוב
<nicoco> ולא בדרך של שלילה
<Ddorda> nicoco: תדווח לגרגמל
<nicoco> צריך לעשות שכל משפט שמכיל את הרכיבים האלה יעבוד
<nicoco> או את הרצף הזה
<nicoco> ואז לתת כמה רצפים אפשריים ושכל ההמשך יילך לעזאזל
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-05
<Nighty`lap> :>
<asw3> orel`lap`dance
<Nighty`lap> ROFL
<Nighty`lap> n1
<avi1333_> מישהו יודע איך לסדר את בעיית הפונטים בווין?כל תוכנה שאני מפעיל הוא מראה לי ריבועים כאלה במקום כתב:S
<serfus> Ddorda, תודה רבה על מה שכתבת!
<Ddorda> serfus: בכיף
<Ddorda> serfus: רוצה לראות משהו מגניב?
<Ddorda> תשאל אם יש כאן/פה מישהו
<Ddorda> גם עם שגיאות כתיב
<serfus> למה לא :)
<serfus> יש כען מישהו?
<Ddorda> שיט, לא חשבתי על ע'
<serfus> :P
<Ddorda> טוב, נסה דרך אחרת ףַ
<serfus> חח...
<serfus> יש כאן מישהו?
<Hoborg> serfus: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<serfus> :D
<serfus> באמת מגניב
<serfus> גם שימושי
<Shualdon> Ddorda: OMG This is mind blowing!\
<Ddorda> Shualdon: This shit happen to me all the time!
<Shualdon> At this very moment you wrote your name in the pages of history!
<nicoco> יש פה מישו?!??!??!?!?!
<nicoco> Ddorda ^ not science
<Ddorda> nicoco: you know regex?
<nicoco> nope
<nicoco> I know nothing
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> lol wtf?
<nicoco> uBOTu-fr - fag
<nicoco> Rodensky - צ'אק נוריס יכול לשנמך מיוניטי באופן חלק
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> צודק
<Interruptus> אבל נראה אותו עובד על יוניטי
<Shualdon> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov4tE7XRTUA
<Guest81911> Ddorda: :P
<Guest81911> Ddorda: Connection Problems on my end or?
<Guest81911> Ddorda: Have my quit message handy?
<Ddorda> * MichealH has quit (Ping timeout: 250 seconds)
<Ddorda> Guest81911: ^
<Guest81911> Ddorda: heh
<Guest63779> :/
<Guest63779> fail :P
<MichealH> Ddorda: Seems like it is Freenodes error... :P
<MichealH> Highly unlikly a whole datacenter went down
<MichealH> :p
<Ddorda> MichealH: do you know jquery?>
<MichealH> Ddorda: No.
<MichealH> Hope to thought
<MichealH> *though
<Ddorda> MichealH: it's not too hard
<Nighty`lap> dor ya shpitz :>
<MichealH> I dont even know Javascript lol
<Ddorda> Nighty`lap: Kanal
<Ddorda> MichealH: taht doesn't say
<Ddorda> JQuery is simpler than just JS, even though it's only a framework
<Ddorda> it is better to know both, but without a doubt possible to know only JQuery
<Ddorda> !g jquery w3schools
<Hoborg> jQuery HOME - W3Schools - http://www.w3schools.com/jquery/default.asp
<Ddorda> MichealH: ^
<Rodensky> nicoco, יוניטי זו מכה תנ"כית שאפילו צ'אק נוריס לא מסוגל לעמוד מולה
<Rodensky> זה כל-כך גדול, שזה משהו בסיגנון בראשית ברא היוניטי את צ'אק נוריס
<Interruptus> מה חשבו לעצמם
<Interruptus> קרב השתנות מול גנום
<Interruptus> ברור שמישהו ישתין על עצמו בסוף
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מישהו פה?
<Ddorda> :D
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: בדיוק כותב לך מגילה
<Rodensky> Interruptus, זה נראה כאילו שקנוניקל ניסו לרמות באמצעות איסוף שתן בבתי חולים
<Rodensky> ובסוף זה נשפך להם בדרך
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תבדוק בספאם :P
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: טוב מצאתי איך טוענים מודול. בעע.. לא אוהב פייתון
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא עדיף - פשוט, ללכת לפי הפריימוורק של הבוט?
<Gargamel64> אני לא מכיר כ"כ את זה
<Gargamel64> איך רצית בדיוק שיהיה כתוב?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: פשוט מודול נפרד
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: זה מה שהיה קודם..
<Ddorda> כן, אבל מבוסס על הקוד של factoids
<Ddorda> מה שאומר שיהיה בנוי בסגנון של factoids
<Ddorda> רק עם regex
<Gargamel64> טוב זה לא בעיה להפריד
<talko> ערב טוב
<serfus> talko, גם לך
<talko> בעבר היו מפגשי אובונטו על הדשא לקראת יציאה של גרסא חדשה של אובונטו, יהי מפגש כזה בקרוב?
<serfus> talko, סביר להניח שכן, הפרטים עוד לא סגורים
<Rodensky> תהיה פינייטה של מארק שאטלוורת'?
<talko> לא הצלחתי למצוא תעוד על זה בפורום, יש שם דיון על כך?
<serfus> talko, אתה מוזמן להרשם לרשימת המיילינג שלנו ולהשאר מעודכן או לקרוא באתר
<serfus> talko, http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/435
<Hoborg> אובונטו על הדשא 11.04 | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<serfus> Rodensky, תארגני אחת, אני בטוח שמספיק אנשים ישמחו להביא מקלות
<Rodensky> אני אדפיס לה חולצה עם הכיתוב "יוניטי"
<serfus> אני דווקא אהבתי את יוניטי
<serfus> לפחות את מה שיצא לי לראות בנתיים
<Rodensky> ניסית לשדרג לזה או שהתקנת נקי?
<nicoco> סורי, אבל יוניטי לא עומד בהגדרות של תוכנה חופשית
<nicoco> = פסול מראש
<Rodensky> למה לא?
<nicoco> אם אי אפשר להסיר אותו בלי שהוא יידפוק את שאר התוכנות
<serfus> Rodensky, עוד לא ניסיתי את 11.4
<nicoco> אז הוא לא תוכנה חופשית
<talko> נחמד, תודה
<serfus> nicoco, מאיפה הבאת את זה?
<Rodensky> nicoco, +1
<Rodensky> serfus, מהניסיון שלי
<Rodensky> אני ניצולת יוניטי
<serfus> אני חושב שאתם צריכים לבדוק את ההגדרה של תוכנה חופשית
<Rodensky> serfus, "אתם"
<Rodensky> ?
<Rodensky> מבחינתי זה חרא מהסיבה שניקוקו ציין
<serfus> nicoco + Rodensky
<Rodensky> אני לא נכנסת לעניין ההגדרות
<Rodensky> אני יודעת שזו לא ההגדרה לתוכנה חופשית
<serfus> הוא אמר שזאת לא תוכנה חופשית מהסיבה הזאת ואת הפלסת 1
<Rodensky> בגלל זה שאלתי אותו למה הוא אומר שיוניטי לאחופשית
<nicoco> אע
<nicoco> בעע
<serfus> טוב לא משנה
<Rodensky> אני הפלסתי על זה שזה דופק את הכל
<nicoco> אז התבלבלתי בעצמי
<serfus> :P
<Rodensky> תקרא מההתחלה
<nicoco> חשבתי שההגדרות של תוכנה חופשית כוללת הסרה חלקה ללא פגיעה ברכיבים אחרים
<nicoco> but I was wrong
<nicoco> never mind that
<Rodensky> תוכנה חופשית זה לפי תנאי הרישיון, לא לפי מה שהיא דופקת במחשב
<serfus> Rodensky, http://doctormo.org/2011/04/04/commentary-not-really-classic/
<Hoborg> DoctorMo&#039;s Blog &raquo; Blog Archive  &raquo; Narwhal: Not Really Classic Yet @ doctormo.org
<Rodensky> serfus, אני עסוקה כרגע, תן לי תקציר למה שיש בלינק הזה
<serfus> הוא מדבר על זה שהמצב קלאסיק ב־11.04 לא באמת קלאסיק
<serfus> וצריך לתקן את זה
<serfus> פתוח באג בנושא
<Rodensky> להגיד שהמצב "לא באמת קלאסיק" זה בלשון המעטה
<serfus> אני מניח שאם יסדרו את זה כמו שהם רוצים זה יהיה מעולה בשבילך
<Rodensky> היוניטי הזו דופקת את גנום
<Rodensky> וגם את XFCE
<Rodensky> והוא עושה את זה לא רק דרך הרוט אלא גם דרך ההום
<Rodensky> אחרי פירמוט של רוט והתקנה חלקה של דביאן במקום אובונטו, נשארו לי אותם בעיות עם גנום, בגלל שהיוניטי דפק לי קבצים גם בהום
<Rodensky> היוניטי הזה מתנהג כמו וירוס
<Rodensky> זה וירוס ולא ממשק גרפי
<serfus> באמת?
<Rodensky> לא, לא באמת, בכאילו
<Rodensky> בטח באמת
<serfus> מה הוא דופק לך?
<Rodensky> מה לא?
<Rodensky> הופיעו לי שטחים שחורים במקום תכנים של חלונות וכפתורים
<nicoco> יוניטי נשמע לי כמו שיט רציני
<Rodensky> לא יכולתי להביא חלונות אחד מעל השני מבלי להגדיל אותם קודם
<nicoco> גנום מעולה, למה צריך להחליף אותו?
<Rodensky> לא יכולתי למזער חלונות בגלל שהמערכת הייתה מתייחסת לזה כאילו שהם עדין על משטח העבודה
<Rodensky> ואז לחיצות על החלון הנראה היו כמו לחיצות עיוורות על החלון הממוזער, שלכאורה למעלה
<Rodensky> אולי בהתקנה נקייה על מחיצות מפורמטות ובהנחה שאתה מתכוון להשתמש אך ורק ביוניטי, יעבוד טוב
<Rodensky> אבל בשדרוג או בהתקנה עם הום קיים זה חראאא
<serfus> אז את כרגע על דביאן?
<Rodensky> כרגע על הנטבוק עד שיהיה לי זמן לגבות את ההום שעל הלפטופ כדי לפרמט אותו ואת הרוט שם
<Rodensky> ניסיתי לפרמט רק את הרוט ולהתקין דביאן אבל היוניטי דפק הגדרות שהיו שמורות על ההום, ואין טעם להתחיל לתקן קובץ-קובץ
<nicoco> תגידי רודן, איך את מסוגלת להסתדר רק עם 200 ג'יגה?
<nicoco> לי יש שתי טרה
<Rodensky> אני לא מסוגלת
<nicoco> והן נגמרות בקצב מסחרר
<Rodensky> זה 200 ג'יגה של הום על הלפטופ
<Rodensky> זה לא כולל ההארדיסקים החיצוניים
<Rodensky> הבעיה שגם עליהם התחיל להיגמר המקום, אין לי כרגע לאן לפנות 200 ג'יגה
<nicoco> אין לך איזה חבר עם כונן נייד או משהו?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Rodensky> גם צריך זמן להתעסק עם זה
<nicoco> כע
<Rodensky> אחרי הפירמוט אני אתקין בחזרה 10.10 עד שאני אחליט סופית אם לעבור לדביאן או למשהו אחר
<Rodensky> serfus, מה שהבחור הזה מדבר עליו בפוסט הזה שנתת לי לינק אליו, זה לא באגים
<Rodensky> ככה עובד יוניטי
<Rodensky> זה בהשראה של מק
<Rodensky> התפריטים של החלונות לא נמצאים בחלונות עצמם אלא בפאנל העליון
<serfus> מה?
<serfus> נכון
<Rodensky> זה לא באג
<serfus> והוא מדבר על זה שזה צריך לחזור להיות כמו הקודם
<nicoco> Rodensky - הוא פתח באג על זה
<serfus> שהקלאסיק צריך להיות דומה או זהה לגרסה הקודמת
<Rodensky> הוא מדבר על זה שהוא לא יודע אם זה באג
<nicoco> הוא לא אומר שזה באג
<serfus> בתגובות הם מדברים על הבאג
<Rodensky> קראתי ברפרוף
<nicoco> או שהוא כן אומר שזה באג...?
<Rodensky> לא שמתי לב שרשום שהוא פתח באג על זה
<nicoco> האמת שזה ממש גרוע
<Rodensky> לא חשוב, הנקודה היא שזה קצת טיפשי כי די ברור שזה מכוון, במיוחד שזה עקבי לכל התוכנות
<nicoco> דוד שלי משתמש עכשיו באובונטו
<nicoco> אם יהפכו לו את כל הממשק הוא לא ידע מימינו ושמאלו
<Rodensky> זה לא כזה גרוע ברגע שמתרגלים. זה גרוע למי שרגיל להשתמש בווינדוס, שמשם הגיע הקטע הזה של תפריט בכל חלון
<serfus> זאת בדיוק הבעיה
<nicoco> גם ככה לקח לו איזה חודש ללמוד את הממשק הקיים
<Rodensky> אנשים מתרגלים במעבר בין ווינדוס למק ובמעבר בין ווינדוס או מק ללינוקס
<Rodensky> אז יתרגלו גם לזה
<serfus> כשעושים שינוי כל כך דרסטי בהפצה כמו אובונטו שמיועדת למשתמשי קצה, חייבים להשאיר אפשרות להשאר במה שהמשתמשים מכירים
<Rodensky> בסך הכל זה דווקא דבר טוב
<nicoco> אני מאוד אוהב את הרעיון של תפריטים גלובאליים
<Rodensky> חייבים להשאיר לאנשים אפשרות למראה הקודם כמו שבווינדוס מאפשרים לחזור למראה של 98
<Rodensky> אבל לא עשו את זה
<Rodensky> היוניטי גם דורס ממשקים גרפיים אחרים, אז גם אם מישהו רוצה להשתמש בגנום, יש לו בעיה
<nicoco> מה התפריט הגלובאלי של גנום לא עובד כרגע עם פיירפוקס
<nicoco> שזה חיסרון
<Rodensky> כן יש גם בעיה שאין תאימות בין יוניטי לכל התוכנות
<nicoco> מה שכן*
<Rodensky> אז יש כאלה שעדין מופיעות עם העיצוב הקלאסי של תפריטים בחלון
<nicoco> מגניב, אופן סוזה בדרך אלי למחשב
<nicoco> אם הביקורות נגד 11.04 כל כך קשות, אני נוטש~
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אם אתה עושה התקנה נקייה ולא שדרוג, יש מצב שדווקא ילך לך טוב היוניטי, אבל בהנחה שאתה לא מתכוון להשתמש בממשקים אחרים
<Rodensky> בגדול הרעיון עצמו ביוניטי הוא מצוין, התלהבתי מאוד מהיוניטי כשהתקנתי אותו על הנטבוק בהתקנה נקייה
<nicoco> רודן
<nicoco> לא, את טועה
<serfus> אני מאוד אהבתי את יוניטי, כפי שהוא. ללא התייחסות לשאר בלאגנים
<moshe742> Ddorda, האם עדיין ניתן להרשם לפורום הישן?
<nicoco> התפריט הגלובלי לא תואם לכל התוכנות
<nicoco> יש חלק שעובדות איתו וחלק שלא
<moshe742> serfus, חיפשת אותי אתמול
<nicoco> פיירפוקס לא עובד איתו
<Rodensky> אני מכירה את הבעיה הזו
<nicoco> וגם לא אופן וליברה אופיס
<serfus> moshe742, נכון, רציתי לדעת אם יש לך דיסקים של 10.4
<nicoco> ואם הם לא ממש ממש ייתאמצו ביוניטי
<nicoco> אני לא רואה סיבה שהתוכנות הנ"ל יעבדו איתו
<moshe742> צריך להיות לי אבל אני לא בטוח אם נשארו, למה?
<nicoco> לפי מה שהבנתי זאת עבודת פרך ליצור התאמה כזו
<nicoco> serfus - נשארו לי משהו כמו שניים שלושה דיסקים אם אתה רוצה
<serfus> moshe742, אחד פה חיפש אתמול, כמות יחסית גדולה. אני חושב שבסוף הוא יקח את 10.10 שאני יכול לתת לו
<nicoco> :)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, עבדתי עם יוניטי על הנטבוק עם אובונטו 10.04 נדמה לי
<Rodensky> עשיתי התקנה נקייה
<serfus> nicoco, הוא רוצה 30
<Rodensky> של אובונטו נטבוק אדישן
<Rodensky> ממש אהבתי את היוניטי
<nicoco> התפריט הגלובלי עובד שם עם פיירפוקס ואופן\ליברה אופיס?
<moshe742> serfus, אני אבדוק עד מחר ואחזור אליך עם תשובה
<nicoco> ודרך אגב
<Rodensky> לא זוכרת
<moshe742> serfus, אגב, לפי מה שהבנתי מדור אתה רוצה להשתתף במפגש הקרוב של ועדת אירועים, מתי אתה יכול?
<nicoco> לנטבוקים יוניטי באמת מדהים
<Rodensky> אבל גם אם יש תוכנות שלא, זה לא כזה, אפשר לעבוד עם זה גם אם ייקח זמן
<nicoco> אבל הוא מדהים רק לנטבוקים
<nicoco> לא הבנתי את הרעיון שלו לדסקטופ
<nicoco> :S
<nicoco> אני ממש לא רואה איך הוא מתאים למסך שלי
<Rodensky> הוא מצוין לדסקטופים של משתמשים שלא עושים שום דבר מעבר לקריאת מסמכים וגלישה בדפדפן ומסנג'ר
<Rodensky> שזה רוב המשתמשים כנראה
<Shualdon> הוא מתאים למשתמשים רגילים. למתקדמים הוא לא נוח
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<nicoco> משתמש קצה שכמוני
<Rodensky> ניקוק, תעשה התקנה נקייה ותנסה
<nicoco> בעע
<nicoco> אין לי על מה לעשות התקנה נקייה
<nicoco> יש לך מחשב פנוי במקרה?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Rodensky> אני את הניסויים שלי עושה על הנטבוק, אבל כרגע הוא הגיבוי שלי לשדרוג הכושל בלפטופ =\
<nicoco> בדיוק
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> רגע
<nicoco> יש לי מחשב נייד ישן ומקרטע שהיה של אמא שלי פעם
<nicoco> מעניין אם הוא עדיין קיים
<nicoco> או עדיין עובד
<Rodensky> אני אישית הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהיוניטי על הנטבוק בהתקנה נקיי
<nicoco> טוב, ננסה בהזדמנות
<Rodensky> הרעש שעשיתי בימים האחרונים זה היה הקריזות שלי על השדרוג
<Rodensky> ועל זה שאי אפשר לעבוד עם אף ממשק אחר בגלל היוניטי
<nicoco> יוניטי באמת נשמע טוב לנטבוקים
<Rodensky> אבל מי שמתכוון ממילא לעבוד רק איתו ועושה התקנה נקייה (כמו שעושים בנטבוק)
<Rodensky> אז צפוי להנות מהיוניטי אחרי תקופת התרגלות קצרה לעניין התפריטים הגלובאלים
<nicoco> אבל אני מצטער, אני לא חושב שהוא יתאים לי
<nicoco> אני תמיד אהבתי את הדסקטופ מרובה האפשרויות
<nicoco> עם ממשק כמה שיותר גדול
<Rodensky> ללפטופ גם לי זה לא מתאים, כי בלפטופ אני אוהבת את האפקטים של הגנום והכל
<Rodensky> *של הקומפיז
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת את הגמישות של הגנום
<Rodensky> את הדוק שלי
<nicoco> כן
<Rodensky> ביוניטי הדברים האלה לא עובדים
<Rodensky> ואין גמישות להתאמה אישית
<nicoco> הכל מתוכנן ככה שהוא מתאים לי בול
<nicoco> זה היופי כאן
<nicoco> זה היופי בלינוקס ובתוכנה חופשית באופן כללי
<Rodensky> משתמשים מק וחלונות עשויים לאהוב את זה, שאי אפשר לשנות כלום
<Rodensky> הם רגילים לזה
<nicoco> גם כשהשתמשתי בווינדוס
<nicoco> עוד לפני שהכרתי בכלל לינוקס
<nicoco> תמיד חיפשתי מה לשנות
<Rodensky> גם לי הפריע בווינדוס שאי אפשר להתאים אישית, אבל לרוב האנשים זה מתאים
<nicoco> העברתי את הדוק למעלה
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> ועשיתי מלא שטויות עד שהדברים נדפקו
<nicoco> כאן אני עושה מלא שטויות
<nicoco> והדברים לא נדפקים
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> אם הייתי עובדת עם נייח אז על מסך חיצוני הייתי שמה אותו למעלה, כי החלק האמצעי והתחתון של המסך הרבה פעמיםב בגובה מתאים לעיניים, אבל אני עובדת רק עם ניידים, ובהם החלק העליון של המסך הוא מה שמול העיניים, אני לא רוצה הפרעות מהדוק
<nicoco> הו לול
<nicoco> אכן, אני על נייח
<nicoco> 12% לאופן סוזה~
<Gargamel64> מישהו מתמצא בהגדרות של XChat?
<Gargamel64> הטקסטים מיושרים לשמאל וזה מעצבן אותי
<nicoco> Gargamel64 - אי אפשר לסדר אחרת
<nicoco> או שאולי אפשר
<nicoco> אבל אני אישית לא הצלחתי
<Gargamel64> nicoco: באסה
<nicoco> מה שכן, הוא תומך ביישור של עברית ביחס לאנגלית יותר טוב מכל שאר תוכנות הירק שאני מכיר
<nicoco> ואחרי כמה זמן מתרגלים
<Gargamel64> נדמה לי שאתה הצעת לי אותה אתמול
<Gargamel64> בדיוק מהסיבה הזאת
<Gargamel64> פידג'ין לא משהו מהבחינה הזאת
<Rodensky> פידג'ין מצוין בכל הקטע של יישור עברית
<nicoco> ביחס לאנגלית?
<nicoco> נשמע מגניב
<Gargamel64> זה מיושר לצד שמאל, בשניהם
<nicoco> אם אני כותב שבLINUX אפשר להתאים הכל אישית
<nicoco> ייראו אותו כמו שצריך?
<Rodensky> אצלי עברית מיושרת לימין בפידג'ין
<Rodensky> תמיד הייתה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו רואים כמו שצריך, למרות היישור לשמאל
<Gargamel64> עברית ואנגלית מעורב רואים ב-XChat טוב וב-pidgin לא
<Gargamel64> (לפחות אצלי)
<Rodensky> (באקס צ'ט)
<Rodensky> גרגמל
<Rodensky> בפידג'ין
<Rodensky> מעולם לא היו לי בעיות כאלה
<Rodensky> אם התחלתי משפט בעברית אז הוא יהיה מיושר לימין ולא תהיה שום בעיה, הטקסט יהיה בדיוק כמו שהקלדתי והתכוונתי
<nicoco> את משתמשת בפידג'ין או באקסצ'ט?
<Rodensky> עבור הצ'ט באקס צ'ט
<Rodensky> עבור המסנג'רים, בפידגין
<nicoco> הו
<Gargamel64> רגע, את משתמשת בהפרדה של שורה בין הזמן לבין ההודעה?
<nicoco> הוא מתכוון לצ'טים בפידג'ין
<Rodensky> מז"א?
<nicoco> זה בטח עובד אחרת
<Rodensky> איזו הפרדה?
<Rodensky> נכנסתי כמה פעמים לצ'ט דרך פידג'ין, גם אז לא הייתה לי שום בעיה
<Gargamel64> על המסך מוצגות ההודעות הרי, ב-pidgin וגם ב-XChat מוצגת תאריך+שעה: טקסט שכותבים בצ'אט
<Rodensky> תבדקו אם יש לכם את כל הרכיבים שקשורים לעברית, מותקנים במערכת
<Rodensky> אצלי דבר ראשון שאני מתקינה במערכת זה כל מה שקשור לעברית
<Rodensky> בגלל זה אין לי בעיות
<nicoco> כל התמיכה בעברית מותקנת
<Gargamel64> לא קשור.. כי לא הסברתי את עצמי טוב כנראה
<Gargamel64> שנייה אני אנסהמשהו
<Rodensky> בדקתי עכשיו שוב
<Rodensky> אצלי הכל מוצג בסדר הנכון וביישור הנכון בפידג'ין
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, הוספתי פלאגאין שעושה את זה
<Gargamel64> תשכחו מהכל :)
<Rodensky> איזה פלאגין?
<Gargamel64> new-line
<Rodensky> אצלי אין כזה
<Rodensky> ואין הפרדה
<Rodensky> הטקסט מתחיל אחרי הכינוי
<Rodensky> rodensky: bla bla
<Rodensky> ככה
<Gargamel64> אז כל השורה נמצאת בצד ימין?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> אם הטקסט מתחיל בעברית, אז כל הפיסקה תהיה מיושרת לימין
<Gargamel64> אממ
<Rodensky> והכינוי יהיה מצד ימין, ואחריו יתחיל הטקסט, כמו שצריך
<nicoco> אם אתה מצליח לסדר את זה באקסצ'ט תגיד לי איך
<Gargamel64> טוב אז אצלי לא ככה
<nicoco> זה יהיה נחמד :)
<Gargamel64> nicoco: אם אני אצליח לסדר את פידג'ין, אני אנטוש את XChat
<Rodensky> לי אישית לא נוח בכלל האירק בפידג'ין, אבל אם היה יישור לימין באקס צ'ט אז הוא היה מושלם מבחינתי
<nicoco> Gargamel64 - אין מצב שאני אנטוש את אקסצ'ט, יש לי יותר מדי פלוגינים לשיפור איכות החיים כאן
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> איזה פלאגינים יש לך?
<nicoco> את רוצה רשימה?
<nicoco> שניה
<Gargamel64> כן, וההבדל ביננו הוא שאני מכיר את XChat מלפני חצי שעה, ואת פידג'ין כבר שנה :P
<Rodensky> חחחח רק דוגמאות
<Rodensky> כי אני למשל לא משתמשת באקס צ'ט ואני לא מצליחה על שום דבר שחסר לי חוץ מיישור לימין
<nicoco> הרבה שטויות שעוזרות לי לשליטה בערוצים
<Rodensky> איזו שליטה צריך חוץ מהטאבים/עץ שמאפשרים לך לבחור ערוץ? :P
<nicoco> וכל מני שטויות כמו now playing למיניהם
<nicoco> שליטה בערוצים של רשתות אחרות
<nicoco> שרתים*
<nicoco> אני לא מחובר רק לפרינוד
<nicoco> אני אופ בכמה ערוצים גם בריזון וכו'
<serfus> אני לא מצאתי נוחות בשום תוכנה אחרת חוץ מאקסצ'אט
<Gargamel64> Rodensky: http://developer.pidgin.im/attachment/ticket/12984/pidgin-align.png
<Gargamel64> לזה התכוונתי. אצלי זה מיושר לשמאל לא משנה מה קורה. אצלך זה בימין
<Gargamel64> טוב אני אנבור בהגדרות :P
<Rodensky> אצלי זה מיושר לימין או לשמאל, תלוי בשפה שבה מתחילה הפיסקה
<Rodensky> אם יש לי נניח פיסקה בעברית ופיסקה באנגלית באותה הודעה, אז הפיסקה שמתחילה בעברית תהיה מיושרת לימין, והפיסקה שמתחילה באנגלית תהיה מיושרת לשמאל
<Rodensky> כנ"ל עם סמיילים
<Rodensky> הסמיילי יהיה מיושר לימין אם כתבתי אותו כשהשפה הייתה מכוונת על עברית
<Gargamel64> את עובדת עם ממשק עברי במקרה?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Rodensky> אני עובדת רק עם ממשקים באנגלית
<Gargamel64> רוסי?
<Gargamel64> אה
<Rodensky> חחח מה קשור רוסי
<Gargamel64> "נייט"
<Rodensky> גם רוסית היא משמאל לימין :)
<nicoco> 25% לאופן סוזה~
<nicoco> אופן סוזה זאת ההפצה שמתשמשים בה לבורסה בלונדון
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> מעניין במה משתמשים בבורסה בישראל
<Rodensky> בטח בווינדוס 98 עם אינטרנט אקספלורר 6
<Rodensky> :(
<nicoco> pretty much
<Gargamel64> 98 בא עם IE5.5 :P
<Rodensky> גרגמל
<Rodensky> משדרגים
<Gargamel64> התקנתי על מכונה וירטואלית בשביל הנוסטלגיה :)
<Rodensky> :)
<Gargamel64> התקנתי גם win 3.1
<Rodensky> אי אפשר להישאר כל הזמן מאחור
<Gargamel64> היי אני עם לינוקס עכשיו. זה מספיק שדרוג?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> תשדרג ל98 עם אקספלורר 6
<nicoco> היה איזה אחד שעשה שידרוגים מכל הגרסאות של הווינדוס
<nicoco> מווינוס 1 עד ל7
<Gargamel64> אה, זה לא בשימוש יום יומי, רק בשביל הנוסטלגיה
<Rodensky> היו כמה כאלה
<Rodensky> יש ביוטיוב סרטונים
<nicoco> כן
<Rodensky> אגב, דביאן 6 על הנטבוק זה אחד הדברים היותר מוצלחים שיש
<Gargamel64> יותר מ-windows me?
<Gargamel64> (סתם נו)
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח
<Rodensky> האמת שגם חלונות 7 על הנטבוק זה אחלה דבר
<Rodensky> יש לי כרגע דואל בוט של שניהם
<Gargamel64> אל תזכירי לי את זה
<Gargamel64> איכס
<Rodensky> חחח למה איכס?
<Rodensky> דווקא ב7 מיקרוסופט התעלו על עצמם, אני כבר אמרתי שזה האקס פי החדש
<Gargamel64> התחילו לי מסכים כחולים ב-7 (אני עם dual boot), שב-XP בחיים לא היו לי
<Gargamel64> המערכת המחורבנת הזאת לא יודעת לנהל לעצמה את הזיכרון
<Rodensky> רציני?
<Rodensky> אני לא מכירה שום בעיות עם 7, בטח לא בעניין הזיכרון
<Gargamel64> מכירה pagefile.sys?
<Gargamel64> זה כמו /swap
<Rodensky> זיכרון וירטואלי
<Rodensky> מה איתו?
<Gargamel64> אז היא כל הזמן הורסת אותו
<Gargamel64> כן
<Rodensky> אצלי הוא בכלל בקושי בשימוש עם 7
<Gargamel64> וצריך אח"כ בדיקת שגיאות כדי להפסיק את שגרת המסכים הכחולים
<Rodensky> פעם ראשונה שאני שומעת תלונה כזו על 7, זה ממש מוזר
<Gargamel64> אני יודע
<Gargamel64> האגו שלי לא נותן לי לחשוב על האפשרות שאולי אני עושה משהו לא נכון
<Rodensky> יש לי 7 על הנטבוק ויש לנו בבית כמה מחשבים עם 7 עליהם, על הלפטופ היה לי 7
<Gargamel64> כי זה אף פעם לא קרה לי, בכל שנותיי עם windows
<Rodensky> ואלה מחשבים שעומדים דלוקים ימים שלמים בלי אתחולים
<Rodensky> ולא היו בעיות מהסוג הזה בכלל
<Gargamel64> עכשיו שאני חושב על זה
<Gargamel64> אולי יש סקטורים פגומים על הדיסק
<Gargamel64> בדיוק שם
<Gargamel64> פאק
<Gargamel64> אני צריך לבדוק את זה
<Rodensky> יכול להיות, כי אני למשל השארתי את הנטבוק שלי כמה פעמים לפחות שבוע רצוף דלוק ולא היו בכלל בעיות
<Gargamel64> כן, אני היחידי שאני מכיר שלא אוהב את המערכת הזאת..
<Gargamel64> וכן הייתי אוהב אותה אם לא הייתי מכיר את אובונטו
<Rodensky> יכול להיות שהבעיה זה פגם ייחודי כלשהו, אני לא מספיק מבינה בזה כדי לנחש מה, אבל נשמע ככה שזה ייחודי
<Gargamel64> כי פתאום יש לי סטנדרטים
<Gargamel64> כמה שולחנות עבודה במקביל. כ"כ שימושי
<nicoco> אני חושב ששבע הוא העתק של כל הדברים הבינוניים מכל מערכות ההפעלה האחרות בשוק
<Gargamel64> ועוד דברים כמובן
<nicoco> כמו שאר הווינדוסים
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אתה אומר את זה כאילו שיש לחלונות מתחרים רציניים להעתיק מהם
<Gargamel64> אה, 7 זה לא בדיוק 7
<nicoco> אבל הוא לא גרוע
<nicoco> עם זה אני מסכים
<Gargamel64> זה windows 6.1
<Gargamel64> סתם ויסטה אחרי דיאטה
<Rodensky> חוץ ממק ולינוקס, מה עוד יש?
<nicoco> Rodensky - מק ולינוקס
<Rodensky> מק מעתיקים מלינוקס
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> וב7 לא העתיקו ממק
<nicoco> לא העתיקו ממק?
<Rodensky> מה העתיקו ממק?
<nicoco> איך את חושבת שהם קיבלו את הרעיון לדוק החדש?
<nicoco> זה אמ-אמא של העתקה ממק
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא רעיון של מק
<nicoco> עם כמה שינויים
<nicoco> מה
<nicoco> שרואים כל תוכנה בתור כפתור
<nicoco> והיא גודלת כשמפעילים אותה?
<nicoco> אז הם איחדו את זה עם הדוק הקיים
<Rodensky> רגע
<Rodensky> על איזה דוק אתה מדבר?
<nicoco> והוסיפו לוק של זכוכית להכל
<nicoco> הדוק של 7
<Rodensky> איזה דוק יש ב7?
<Rodensky> יש שם את הפאנל הרגיל שתמיד היה בווינדוס, רק העיצוב שלו קצת שונה
<Rodensky> ממתי בווינדוס יש דוק?
<Rodensky> אתה מדבר על הסייד-באר של הווידג'טים?
<Rodensky> (שהועתק מלינוקס)
<nicoco> http://awesomescreenshot.com/0b4avfhd7
<Hoborg> Jump Lists.png (PNG Image, 535×564 pixels) | Awesome Screenshot @ awesomescreenshot.com
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> פאנל
<nicoco> זה
<nicoco> התבלבלה לי המילה
<Rodensky> זה לא דוק ולא מתנהג כמו דוק
<Rodensky> כל מה שהם עשו זה לאחד בין הקיצורים המהירים שהיו אפשריים גם קודם לבין הטאסק באר
<nicoco> ניסית לשחק איתו קצת?
<Rodensky> כן
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> לא בדיוק
<Rodensky> יצא לך לעבוד על מק?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> יצא לי לעבוד כמה פעמים על מק
<nicoco> התרשמתי לטובה
<Rodensky> יש לי 7 פה ומק בארץ
<Rodensky> הטאסק באר שלהם לא דומה לדוק ולא מתנהג כמוהו בכלל
<Rodensky> זה קונספט אחר לחלוטין
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> לא בדיוק
<nicoco> זאת חצי העתקה
<nicoco> הם אמנם חשבו על כיוון חדש לעניין
<Rodensky> חחחחחח איך חצי העתקה אם כל מה שהם עשו זה לאחד בין הקיצורים המהירים לטאסק באר?
<nicoco> אבל הרעיון הכללי מאוד דומה לדוק
<Rodensky> הפאנל נשאר אותו פאנל, רק האייקונים גדלו
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אבל הקונספט של תוכנה
<nicoco> במקום חלון
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת כמה יצא לך לעבוד על 7 ועל מק, אבל הדברים האלה לא דומים בכלל, אפילו לא בקצת
<nicoco> מעולם לא אמרתי שהם דומים
<Rodensky> אמרת שהם העתיקו
<Rodensky> שהם עשו דומה וכו'
<nicoco> אמרתי שווינדוס העתיקו את הרעיון של הדוק של מק לפאנל החדש
<Rodensky> אבל הם לא העתיקו את הרעיון
<Rodensky> זה לא דומה בשום צורה
<nicoco> לי זה מרגיש די דומה
<nicoco> הרעיון של תוכנה במקום חלון
<Rodensky> מה שהם לקחו ממק ומלינוקס זה כל הסיפור של הווידג'טים והסייד-באר
<Rodensky> הם פשוט לא לקחו את זה עד הסוף, הם לא טרחו להוסיף שכבת ווידג'טים כמו שצריך
<nicoco> האיחוד של הקוויק לאנץ'
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי מה זה "תוכנה במקום חלון"
<nicoco> במקום שזה יעבוד לך בתור חלונות
<nicoco> כמו בכל הפאנלים הקודמים של ווינדוס
<nicoco> זה מציג לך את זה בתור תוכנות
<nicoco> עם עץ
<Rodensky> מה?
<Rodensky> על מה אתה מדבר?
<nicoco> כשאת פותחת כמה חלונות של מנהל התיקיות
<nicoco> במקום שהוא יראה לך כל חלון בנפרד
<nicoco> הוא מאחד את כולם תחת האייקון של מנהל התיקיות
<Rodensky> זה קיים מזמן
<Rodensky> זה לא משהו חדש ב7
<nicoco> בווינדוס?
<Rodensky> זה קיים עוד מאקס פי, רק שבאקס פי זה היה כולל כיתוב
<Rodensky> ופה הם הורידו את הכיתוב שליד האייקון
<Rodensky> השאירו רק אייקון
<Rodensky> אבל זה עוד מאקס פי ככה
<nicoco> וואלה
<Rodensky> וואלה..
<nicoco> זה לא זכור לי מאקספי
<nicoco> מעניין
<Rodensky> ובאקס פי גם היה מופיע לך מספר שאומר לך כמה חלונות פתוחים יש לך תחת אותו טאסק
<Rodensky> בחלונות 7 העיפו את הכיתוב ביחד עם הספירה, והגדילו את האייקון
<nicoco> והוסיפו מלא אפקטים
<Rodensky> האפקטים מועתקים מלינוקס
<Rodensky> העיצוב בחלקו גם כן מועתק מלינוקס
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<Interruptus> רק האימפלמנטציה
<Interruptus> עלובה רצח
<Interruptus> כל כך עלובה
<Interruptus> שמתחשק להרביץ לארכיטקט UI
<Rodensky> Interruptus, אם הם היו עושים את הכל כמו שצריך, זה היה לא תקין
<Rodensky> זה היה מרגיש לא אמיתי
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> אבל עדיין יוניטי
<Interruptus> יורד מתחת לתהום הויסטה
<Rodensky> אם זה ויסטה או יוניטי
<Rodensky> אז ויסטה
<Rodensky> בחיי
<nicoco> אני צריך מתישהו לנסות אותו
<nicoco> אולי על וירטואל משין
<Rodensky> והויסטה הזה היה שינאת חיי למשך כמה ימים עד שפירמטתי
<Interruptus> אז תתארי לך מה זה ויסטה עם יוניטי
<nicoco> נשמע כמו האפשרות הכי טובה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחח ויסטה עם יוניטי
<nicoco> לולז
<Rodensky> זה נשמע לי כמו דרך לענות אנשים בחקירה
<Interruptus> עדיף להרים מזרק מכיכר דיזנגוף ולתקוע ישר לאאורטה
<Rodensky> עדיף לתלוש את הציפורניים אחת-אחת לאט לאט ואח"כ לכרות את האצבעות פרק-פרק
<Interruptus> איזה בעסה זה לתקוע סכיני גילוח בין הציפורן לבשר
<Interruptus> אז ככה
<nicoco> עדיף משיכת קיבה רוסית?
<Rodensky> מה זה משיכת קיבה רוסית?
<Interruptus> עם מוט משיכת קיבה?
<nicoco> מרטיבים חולצה
<nicoco> או ב
<nicoco> דד
<nicoco> ברר
<nicoco> או בד**
<nicoco> מגלגלים
<nicoco> ומכניסים לפה של מישהו
<nicoco> עד שזה מגיע לקיבה
<nicoco> ואז מושכים
<Gargamel64> וואו
<Gargamel64> כיף פה
<Rodensky> לא ידעתי שזה אפשרי בכלל
<nicoco> ובגלל שמושכים יש רפלקס של הידוק
<Rodensky> מאיפה הבאת את זה?
<nicoco> והקיבה יוצאת לבן אדם מהפה
<H3r0> nicoco - או שקוראים לצ'אק נוריס
<Interruptus> וואווו
<nicoco> והוא מת מייסורים קשים
<Interruptus> שמע אחלה שיטה
<Interruptus> אבל צריך מוט
<nicoco> שיטה רוסית
<Interruptus> כדי לתקוע את הבד פנימה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<Rodensky> איפה קראת על זה?
<nicoco> מישהו פעם סיפר לי על זה
<nicoco> כשהחלפנו שיטות עינוי
<Rodensky> נשמע לי די הזוי
<Rodensky> אם זה אפשרי בכלל
<Rodensky> איך דוחפים לבנאדם נפח כזה לחלל הפה ודרך הגרון?
<Interruptus> זה נקרא
<Interruptus> russian towel torture
<Rodensky> אני אגגל את זה
<Interruptus> וזה היה באחד הפרקים של 24
<Interruptus> אאל"ט
<Rodensky> גיגול ראשוני עושה רושם שזה המצאה של 24
<nicoco> אם זאת המצאה של 24
<nicoco> אז התסריטאים שלהם נכנסים לטופ 10 של רשימת הפסיכופטים שלי
<Rodensky> כדי שדבר כזה יצליח לך, אתה צריך להיות מסוגל לא רק להכניס את הנפח הזה איכשהו לחלל הפה אלא גם להיות מסוגל לקלוע דווקא לוושט ולא לקנה הנשימה כשאין לך בכלל איך לראות מה אתה עושה, ואני גם לא מוצאת שום סיבה שהקיבה תימשך למעלה באופן שאתה מתאר
<Interruptus> אני מנסה לדמיין את זה קורה
<Interruptus> בעצימת עינים חלקית
<nicoco> ברגע שמושכים משהו מתוך הקיבה יש רפלקס של הקאה
<nicoco> והקיבה מתהדקת
<Rodensky> לא בדיוק
<nicoco> אני טועה?
<Rodensky> רפלקס ההקאה לא נוצר בקיבה
<Rodensky> אלא בחלק האחורי של חלל הפה
<Rodensky> רפלקס ההקאה מאפשר לך להוציא את מה שאתה מוציא ביתר קלות
<Interruptus> זה לא בכניסה לוושט?
<Rodensky> כן, בכניסה לוושט, אני פשוט לא יודעת איך זה נקרא בעברית
<Rodensky> זה איפה שהענבל
<Interruptus> אחרי שהשסתום הופך כיוון?
<nicoco> אנערף, מה שזה לא יהיה ננעל ויוצא דרך הפה
<Rodensky> לא ננעל כלום
<nicoco> גם אם זה מוציא רק את הושט
<Interruptus> יש שסתום שמאפשר לרוקן את תוכן הקיבה
<Interruptus> ברגולר
<Interruptus> אתה אוכל
<Interruptus> שותה
<Interruptus> תעמוד על הראש לא יקרה כלום
<Interruptus> למה?
<nicoco> השוער?  או שהשוער זה בעצם בצד השני?
<Rodensky> יש שני שסתומים בדרך לקיבה
<Interruptus> יש שסתום כמו פקק
<Rodensky> אבל מה שמונע ממזון לצאת מהקיבה
<Rodensky> זה לא רק השסתום של הקיבה אלא גם תנועת הוושט
<nicoco> פרסטלטיקה
<nicoco> ~
<Rodensky> הוושט מורכבת מסיבי שרירי שמעבירים את המזון בכיוון אחד
<Rodensky> כאשר הצד שפונה לכיוון הראש
<Rodensky> מתכווץ
<Rodensky> ומונע מהמזון לחזור
<Rodensky> ולכן כשאתה עומד על הראש, גם אם השסתום דפוק ויש לך צרבת, עדין האוכל לא ייפול בחזרה
<nicoco> מזל
<Rodensky> הכיווץ מספיק טוב כדי להחזיק גם נוזלים בצורה כזו
<nicoco> אני מרגיש גרבובן רציני
<nicoco> אני לומד על מע' העצבים בזמן שאני בכלל מדבר על מע' העיכול
<nicoco> לול
<Rodensky> בדרך לקיבה יש שני שסתומים. אחד בכניסה אליה, שמופיעה צרבת כשהוא נדפק, והשני זה זה שאחראי שלא תבלע בטעות מזון לקנה הנשימה
<Interruptus> זה זז יחד עם הלשון
<Rodensky> הרעיון הוא
<Rodensky> שהסתומים הם לא הדבר העיקרי שמונע ממזון לחזור בהתאם לכוח המשיכה
<Rodensky> הראשון מונע כניסת מזון לקנה הנשימה והשני מונע יצירת חומצה מהקיבה
<Rodensky> כדי להגן על רקמות הוושט
<Interruptus> יאפ שלא יצרבו הרקמות
<Rodensky> דחיפת בד באופן המתוארת, גם לו הייתה אפשרית מבחינה אנטומית
<Rodensky> לא הייתה גורמת למשיכה של הקיבה
<Interruptus> זה מקסימום היה גורם לאפקט בחילה רב עוצמה
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Interruptus> וכמה שפשפות בפנים
<Rodensky> במבנה אנטומי תקין, הקיבה יושבת מתחת לשרירי הדיאפרגמה שהם רחבים וחזקים, ויש בהם פתחים שמתאימים בדיוק לכלי הדם ולוושט
<Interruptus> אולי איזה כיב או שניים
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שהמעיים באמצעות התריסריון הם ההמשך של הקיבה
<Rodensky> ובסוף כל הסיפור הזה מסתיים בפי הטבעת כמו גרב הפוכה
<Rodensky> אי אפשר למשוך ככה את הקיבה
<Rodensky> אה, וגם כל הסיפור הזה, הוא מצוי באשכול אחד גדול של רקמות חיבור
<Interruptus> יאפ כל הצנרת קשורה אחת לשניה
<Rodensky> בנתיחת גופה מפרידים את האשכול הזה מהגופה
<Rodensky> כשמחזיקים בקנה הנשימה
<Rodensky> כל האיברים תלויים מושלם
<Rodensky> כאילו שהם בתוך הגוף
<Interruptus> אוטופסיה זה תענוג
<Interruptus> גרמת לי לחפש אצלי בסטורג' שירים על gore
<Rodensky> רק אשכים לא עולים עם האשכול הזה
<Interruptus> לאשכים יש את הצנרת שלהם
<Rodensky> שולפים אותם משק האשכים ע"י הרמה שלו כלפי הבטן
<Interruptus> פעם ישבתי בבית של סבא שלי וסבתא שלי
<Rodensky> אגב, האשכול הזה מחובר באמצעות רקמות חיבור גם לקירות חלל הבטן, זה לא שהאשכול הזה עצמאי בתוכו
<Interruptus> וראיתי אותו שוחט עגל
<Interruptus> והוא פתח אותו מהבטן והתחיל לשלוף דברים
<Interruptus> וישבתי עם סבתא שלי לנקות את הקיבות
<Interruptus> המעיים
<Interruptus> הריאות
<Interruptus> הכבד
<Interruptus> הכליות
<Interruptus> הטחול
<Interruptus> ככה איבר איבר
<nicoco> אובונטו לא אוהבים שמפרטים יותר מדי
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<nicoco> המעבר מידע מוגבל
<Rodensky> בקיצר
<Rodensky> אין כזו שיטת עינוי
<nicoco> חבל
<nicoco> זה היה יכול להיות חולני למדי
<Rodensky> הוושט יכולה להתהדק כדי להחזיק ככה מגבת, אבל אז לא תוכל להוציא אותה בכלל
<nicoco> למה לא?
<Rodensky> או שתוציא אותה בכוח תוך פציעת הוושט, אבל הקיבה לא תלך איתה
<nicoco> אם יש לך מכונה לשליפת מגבות
<Rodensky> לא תוכל כי הוושט היא איבר מאוד מאוד שרירי
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> שמעי
<nicoco> גם אם מוציאים רק חלק מהושט
<Rodensky> היא הרי חזקה מספיק כדי להתכווץ ברמה שלא תאפשר למים לצאת חזרה לא רק כשאתה עומד על הראש אלא גם אם ינערו אותך בזמן שאתה עומד על הראש
<nicoco> זה עדיין עינוי מענה למדי
<Rodensky> לא מוציאים שום חלק ממנה
<nicoco> מוות במספיק ייסורים
<Rodensky> בסך הכל גורמים לה לשפשוף
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> חבל
<Rodensky> אם כי לעיתים הפציעה יכולה לגרום להיצרות קבועה של הוושט
<nicoco> מה שכן
<nicoco> תמיד אפשר לנקב את הקיבה
<Rodensky> לנקב את הקיבה זה ממש לא בעיה
<nicoco> ולשים לבנאדם סטייק מול האף
<nicoco> זה גם מוות בהרבה ייסורים
<Rodensky> נקב בקיבה זה לא מוות בייסורים, אנשים חיים עם זה כמחלה כרונית מציקה במיוחד כמה שנים עד שהם מתים
<nicoco> כשמיצי העיכול יפעלו על האיברים הפנימיים האחרים
<Rodensky> יש שני מצבים
<nicoco> אני מדבר על נקב רציני בקיבה
<nicoco> לע על כיב רגיל
<nicoco> לא*
<Rodensky> או שהנקבה קטן ואז יש שם כיב כואב וכרוני שלעיתים מתפתח לסרטן
<Rodensky> או שהנקבה רציני, והבנאדם לא מת מהכיב הזה אלא מדימום פנימי
<Rodensky> כי שריר הקיבה נפגע
<nicoco> אני מדבר על מצב שיש אשכרה חור בקיבה
<nicoco> ומיצי העיכול דולפים
<Rodensky> אשכרה חור זה דימום פנימי
<Rodensky> הבנאדם מת מהדימום ולפעמים הוא לא מרגיש את זה
<nicoco> חבל
<Rodensky> למעשה בד"כ הוא לא מרגיש את זה
<trew100> היי בנות
<nicoco> את הורסת לי את כל השיטות עינוי
<nicoco> :(
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> חזרתי
<trew100> נפלא
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> אז חוסם עורקים רוסי
<nicoco> לא
<Interruptus> המניוק עשה לי קווייט
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> זה מהר מדי
<trew100> חבל לך על הזמן איזה נושא מעניין מדובר פה
<nicoco> :S
<trew100> מעורר תאבון פצצות
<Rodensky> כן באמת נהיה לי תיאבון
<Rodensky> הלכתי להכין אוכל
<trew100> נחמד
<nicoco> היום למדנו על סוגי דם
<nicoco> זה היה נחמד
<nicoco> בהקשר של אנטיגנים
<trew100> ואנחנו למדנו על טבלאות באינדיזיין
<trew100> היה מעניין
<nicoco> לערפד עם סוג דם A- אסור לשתות דם של מישהו עם סוג דם B+
<nicoco> כי אז יהיה לו כריש
<trew100> פשוט מרתק כל כך שהשמכתי להתכתב בהודעות פרטיות בפורום
<trew100> חח
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אין קשר למינוס או פלוס
<nicoco> יש
<Rodensky> המינוס והפלוס זה עוד שיטת סיווג
<Rodensky> ז"א, יש, אבל
<nicoco> יש נוגדי +
<nicoco> כלומר
<Rodensky> מספיק שיש לאחד A
<nicoco> נוגדי D
<Rodensky> ולשני B
<nicoco> לא מדוייק
<nicoco> יש נוגדי די
<nicoco> ואם מזריקים למישהו שיש לו מינוס סוג דם פלוס
<nicoco> עדיין תהיה הצמתה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, סוג דם, לא חשוב איזו אות, זה פלוס שיש לך פקטור RH על  תאי הדם, או מינוס כשאין לך אותו ואז יש לך אנטי-קורפים נגדו
<Rodensky> אבל חוץ מהRH
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Rodensky> יש גם את האותיות שמסמלות עוד סוג של מולקולה
<Rodensky> וזה סיווג נפרד
<nicoco> וזה בדיוק מה שאני מתכוון בנוגדי די
<Rodensky> מה זה נוגדי ד'?
<nicoco> נוגדי די זה נוגדי RH
<nicoco> same shit
<Rodensky> אני הולכת לחפש על זה, אני לא זוכרת מונח כזה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, ככה אמרו לכם שזה נקרא?
<nicoco> זה מסומן בתור אלפא די
<nicoco> ככה המורה סימן את זה על הלוח
<Rodensky> יש מצב שאתה עושה טובה ומבקש ממנה הבהרה לנושא?
<Rodensky> מכיוון שבסוגי דם, כשאומרים אנטי-די, זה אומר שיש סוג דם D משיטת הסיווג AB0
<Rodensky> תיאורטית יש כזה מכיוון שחוץ מסוגי הדם הנפוצים שאנחנו מכירים יש עוד הרבה נדירים
<Rodensky> אבל בפועל אין לזה קשר לRH
<Rodensky> שזו מולקולה אחרת
<nicoco> אני אשאל אותו מחר אם את מעוניינת
<Rodensky> בכיף
<Rodensky> אני אשמח מאוד
<nicoco> סבבה
<Rodensky> תודה
<Interruptus> לסטאט הערפד היה שמח להיות נוכח בשיחה הזאת
<Rodensky> אין לי כוח להתחיל לחפור בכל הספרות שיש לי
<Rodensky> אבל בגוגל לא מצאתי כלום
<Rodensky> חיפשתי כמה מחרוזות אפשריות
<Rodensky> לא רשום שום דבר על אלפא-די ודברים כאלה בהקשר של סוגי דם
<nicoco> האנטיגנים בקבוצת RH הינם מסוג C,D,E, כאשר D הינו האימונוגני ביותר. מצב בו האם הינה בעלת RH שלילי, והאב הינו בעל RH חיובי, הומוזיגוטי, יביא בהכרח למצב בו העובר יהיה בעל RH חיובי. במצבים בהם האב הינו בעל RH חיובי, הטרוזיגוטי, הסיכוי שהעובר יהיה אף הוא בעל RH חיובי,
<nicoco>  הינו 50% בלבד.
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<Rodensky> האנגלית התבלגנה עם העברית בהתחלה
<Rodensky> המשפט לא ברור
<nicoco> . האנטיגנים בקבוצת RH הינם מסוג C,D,E, כאשר D הינו האימונוגני ביותר.
<Rodensky> עדין מבולגן
<nicoco> האנטיגנים בקבוצת
<nicoco> RH
<nicoco> הינם מסוג C,D,E,
<nicoco> כאשר D
<nicoco>  הינו האימונוגני ביותר.
<nicoco> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%92%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%9D_%D7%A8%D7%96%D7%95%D7%A1
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ he.wikipedia.org
<Rodensky> אה
<Rodensky> אנטיגן
<Rodensky> אני דיברתי על אנטיקורפ
<Rodensky> אנטיגן זה מה שמוצג על תא הדם
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> לול
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEon8uTWW30
<Rodensky> אנטיקורפ זה מה שתוקף
<H3r0> מחזיק ממי שמכיר את השיר הזה
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אכן
<nicoco> אנחנו למדנו בהקשר של אנטיגנים
<Rodensky> RH זה סוג של מולקולה שמאפשרת זיהוי
<nicoco> כלומר
<Rodensky> בדומה למולקולת משיטת הסיווג AB0
<nicoco> פרק של מערכת החיסון עם תת פרק אנטיגנים
<nicoco> שבתוכו הרחבה על סוגי דם
<Rodensky> אז תשאל אותה בבקשה אם האלפא מתייחס לתת-יחידה
<nicoco> לפי מה שהבנתי אלפא זה סימון לאנטיגנים
<nicoco> אבל אם את רוצה אני אשאל אותו בכל זאת
<Rodensky> אני מכירה שאנטיגנים מסומנים עם Ag
<Rodensky> לא עם אלפא
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> אוקיי
<nicoco> יכול להיות שהוא סימן ag וראיתי את זה בתור אלפא
<nicoco> שניה אני בודק במחברת
<Rodensky> יכול להיות
<Interruptus> יאפ ag מחובר
<Interruptus> יכול להראות כמו אלפא
<Interruptus> בדקתי הרגע
<Rodensky> משום שאלפא בהקשר הזה בד"כ משמשת לסימון תת-יחידות של מולקולות חלבוניות
<nicoco> במחברת רשמתי אלפא
<Rodensky> ואז אם יש לך מולקולת שהסימון שלה זה AgD
<Rodensky> שזה אומר אנטיגן-די
<nicoco> אבל כנראה ראיתי לא נכון
<Rodensky> אז תתי היחידות שלה יכולות להיקרא נניח די-אלפא או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> תשאל את המורה שלך לגבי זה
<Rodensky> יכול להיות שזו שיטת סימון שאני לא מכירה
<nicoco> יש מצב
<nicoco> או שפשוט לא ראיתי טוב
<Interruptus> רגע בחולי אידס יש אלפא טי 1 אלפא טי 4
<Interruptus> וכו
<nicoco> כשל חיסוני מפגר זה התיאור האהוב עלי לאיידס
<nicoco> :P
<Interruptus> הנגיך האהוב עלי הוא ירסיניה פסטיס
<Interruptus> ×£*
<Interruptus> פשוט כיף
<nicoco> הנגיף האהוב עלי הוא לא נגיף, אלא חלבון
<nicoco> פריונים זה מגניב
<nicoco> זה גורם למוח להראות כמו ספוג
<nicoco> 75% לסוזה~
<Interruptus> אנצפליטיס
<Interruptus> זה כיף
<Rodensky> החיידק האהוב זה טרפונמה פלידום, כי סיפיליס זו המחלה היחידה שאתה מקבל בהנאה
<Rodensky> כך ע"פ משפט ידוע
<Rodensky> *האהוב עלי
<Rodensky> והשני
<Rodensky> זה אשריכיה קולי
<Rodensky> כי זה חיידק צואתי
<Rodensky> ובגוף האדם אין דבר יותר מעניין מצואה
<Interruptus> הוו אשריכיה
<Interruptus> וסלמונלה אחותה
<Interruptus> ושיגלה
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> אבל יש משהו בנפיצות של אשריכיה
<Rodensky> זה ממש רומנטי
<Rodensky> כל האוכל שלנו מלא באשריכיה קולי
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Rodensky> בני אדם הם חלליות אם של E.coli
<Rodensky> אם היה תחום רפואי שעוסק אך ורק בצואה
<Interruptus> יש שיר
<Rodensky> ושמרוויחים בו טוב ברפואה פרטית
<Interruptus> E.Coli
<Rodensky> הייתי הולכת על זה
<Rodensky> קולי עם אות קטנה
<Interruptus> יש סקאטולוגיה
<Interruptus> רופאים שמתמחים בניתוח צואה
<Rodensky> כן אבל זה התמחות וזה לא שאתה יכול להקים מרפאה פרטית ולהתפרנס רק מזה
<Rodensky> אין מרפאות צואה
<Interruptus> יש מעבדות צואה
<Interruptus> אגב ספיקינג אוף סקאט וכו
<Interruptus> יש סרט
<Interruptus> .g 120 days of sodom
<Interruptus> !g 120 days of sodom
<Hoborg> The 120 Days of Sodom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_120_Days_of_Sodom
<Interruptus> !g 120 days of sodom pasolini
<Hoborg> Salò, or the 120 Days of Sodom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salò,_or_the_120_Days_of_Sodom
<Interruptus> בדיוק זה
<Rodensky> במעבדת צואה אתה עושה בדיקות פרהקליניות, בדיקות מעבדה, ורק את הספציפיות שהוזמנו. אתה לא מעריך שום דבר אחר בחרא ואתה לא נמצא במגע עם המטופל
<Interruptus> יאפ מקבלים חתיכה
<Interruptus> ומפרקים אותה לחתיכות
<Rodensky> יש תזונאים כמו הג'יליאן הזו
<Interruptus> ושמים אותה בחומרים
<Rodensky> שעושים הערכה של צואה
<Rodensky> אבל אני לא רוצה להיות תזונאית
<Interruptus> יש את הטבלא הזאת
<Rodensky> למרות שזה אחלה מקצוע
<Interruptus> עם הצורות
<Interruptus> אקיצר ^ הסרט שמופיע לעיל
<Interruptus> תורידי
<nicoco> דנדריט קולט מידע כימי, מעביר אותו אל גוף התא, זה עושה בו עיבוד ראשוני ומעביר אותו בפולסים חשמליים לאקסון, ומהאקסון מופרשים נוירוטרנסמיטרים אל הסינפסה ונקלטים ע"י התא הפוסט סינפטי
<nicoco> קלי קלות
<nicoco> יש לי על זה מבחן מחר
<Rodensky> אתם לומדים גם על הפרשי הפוטנציאלים בתא?
<Rodensky> או רק את המסלול?
<nicoco> רק את המסלול
<nicoco> המבחן צריך להיות ברמה ממש מגוכחת
<nicoco> כמו כל המבחנים של ביולוגיה לכיתה י'
<nicoco> יש את זה ויש פרק על הורמונים
<nicoco> שזה גם די שטויות
<Rodensky> שתדע לך שאמנם זה נראה לך רמה מאוד נמוכה, במיוחד אם משווים את זה להשכלה גבוהה, אבל זה בסיס טוב
<nicoco> צריך לשנן כמה צירים הורמונליים וזה הכל
<Rodensky> אתם צריכים לשנן את הצירים ההורמונלים ואת מסלול ההולכה, וזה מה שאתם מתרכזים בו, וזה מעולה
<Rodensky> זה נראה לך פשוט כשאתה לומד את זה במסגרת כיתתית, אבל אח"כ מי שהולך לאוניברסיטה למקצועות שבהם מפתחים את הידע בתחומים האלה, מתקשה אם אין לו את זה כבסיס
<nicoco> K
<nicoco> טוב
<nicoco> העיקר שראינו תמונות של אנשי צפרדע
<nicoco> (תפקוד לקוי של התירואיד)
<nicoco> וראינו גם כמה אנשי פיל
<nicoco> וגמדים
<nicoco> וענקים
<nicoco> הוא נתן אחלה מצגת על הורמונים
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> מה אתם שותקים
<Interruptus> אחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> יש לי אוסף עצבני
<Interruptus> 15 גיגה
<Interruptus> של דיויד בואי
<Interruptus> רק
<Interruptus> אני שמתי סקריפט טיגטוג
<nicoco> דייויד בואי
<nicoco> נחמד לך
<nicoco> טוב
<nicoco> יאללה
<nicoco> אני זז לישון
<nicoco> מחר מבחן
<H3r0> לילה טוב
<Rodensky> לילה טוב
<H3r0> תבקש שצ'אק עזרה
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-06
<Rodensky> http://anonnews.org/?p=press&a=item&i=787
<Hoborg> AnonNews.org : Everything Anonymous @ anonnews.org
<trew_> trew100: היי מה נשמע?
<red5t5e> היי כולם
<lightpriest_> שלום
<grawcho_> שלום ... מישהו יודע איך לשים אתר אינטרנט על שולחן העבודה בגנום ? כמו אקטיב דסקטופ
<Ddorda> המ.. איפה אביב =\
<lousygarua> serfus: נראה לי ש Ddorda חיפש אותך
<serfus> אז אני פה.. :)
<Ddorda> serfus: כן
<Ddorda> קנוניקל לא שולחת יותר דיסקים
<Ddorda> לאנשים פרטיים
<Ddorda> אלא רק לקבוצות לוקו מאושרות
<serfus> כן, אני מעודכן
<Ddorda> יש לנו שתי אפשרויות
<Ddorda> קודם כל לחשוב להתקבל
<serfus> כמובן
<Ddorda> דבר שני, אפשר גם להתחיל בייצור דיסקים משלנו
<Ddorda> ברגע שיהיה לנו קצת כסף
<serfus> חשבתי על זה
<serfus> לייצר ולמכור במחיר עלות או מחיר נמוך מאוד
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> למכור ב־10 שקלים לדיסק
<Ddorda> לפחות
<lousygarua> 10?!?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> כמובן שיהיה אפשר להוריד את זה מהאינטרנט
<Ddorda> 10 שקלים, קונים דיסק ותורמים לקהילה
<serfus> גם לדעתי 10 זה יותר מדי
<serfus> אבל נדון על זה
<Ddorda> לדעתי לא, זה מחיר שכל אחד יכול להרשות לעצמו להוציא
<Ddorda> וזו הכנסה מצוינת לקהילה
<serfus> אבל לא כל אחד ירצה
<serfus> בעיקר לא בכנסים וכאלה
<Ddorda> שמי שלא ירצה לא יקנה. נעשה חלוקות בחינם בארועים ספציפיים
<serfus> אני חושב שרוב האנשים שלוקחים, כי זה חינם
<Ddorda> ובכל הדוכנים וכאלה ניקח את זה כתרומה
<Ddorda> 10₪ זה כמעט חינם
<serfus> אם זה יעלה 10 שקל, הם יחשבו פעמיים ויעדיפו להוריד
<Ddorda> מצוין
<Ddorda> שיורידו
<lousygarua> אני רואה גם שהעמוד כספים לא כל כך מעודכן
<serfus> גם נכון
<Ddorda> lousygarua: למה לא?
<Ddorda> פשוט אין יותר תרומות
<serfus> התרומות לא פועלות כרגע lousygarua
<lousygarua> וואלה לא פועל? איכס
<Ddorda> לא היו דוכנים ולא תרומות דרך האתר
<nicoco> serfus - הדיסקים נועדו ל"מעריצים" של אובונטו
<nicoco> מי שרוצה דיסק חדש דנדש
<nicoco> שייקנה
<nicoco> אני בעד
<nicoco> מצד שני להוריד זה תמיד חינם
<lousygarua> אפשר לחלק יו אס בי של 1 ג'יגה עם אובונטו ב10 שקל :)
<serfus> אני בעד להוריד, זה עדיף מכל הבחינות מבחינתי
<serfus> lousygarua, זה לדעתי צריך לעלות יותר
<serfus> הדיסקים מושכים אנשים שאולי לא היו מעוניינים להסתכל על אובונטו בכלל
<serfus> זאת הסיבה שהדיסקים האלה טובים לדעתי
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: כאן?
<Ddorda> serfus: אז יש לי רעיון אפילו יותר טוב
<Ddorda> מי שתורם מקבל דיסק
<Ddorda> לא משנה כמה הוא תורם
<Ddorda> שיתרום שקל
<Ddorda> יקבל דיסק
<Ddorda> בדוכנים הקודמים שהיו זה יצא משתלם מאוד
<Ddorda> הרוב תרמו מעל 10₪
<serfus> זה יכול לעבוד טוב מאוד
<serfus> אני מניח שבדוכנים אפשר לזרום עם המצב
<Ddorda> כלומר?
<serfus> נגיד הרבה אנשים תורמים ונשארו דיסקים בסוף היום, אפשר לתת כמה בחינם
<serfus> אבל מה שיותר צריך לחשוב עליו זאת השליחה
<serfus> כלומר, לא בדוכנים
<serfus> כי זה צריך להיות משהו קבוע
<Ddorda> serfus: מי שתורם מקבל דיסק
<serfus> ומי שרוצה להזמין דיסק?
<Ddorda> שיתרום
<Ddorda> מה שכן, אפשר לעשות שיהיו כמה דרכים לתרום
<Ddorda> לא רק כסף
<serfus> יש המון דרכים לתרום...
<Ddorda> כמו מה למשל?
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/contribute
<serfus> ?
<Hoborg> איך אפשר לתרום לקהילה ולאובונטו? | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<serfus> אתה לא כתבת את זה?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> התכוונתי מבחינת הזמנת דיסקים
<Ddorda> serfus: אפשר לעשות שבהזמנה של הדיסקים המזמין יצטרך להוכיח פעילות בצורה מסוימת
<serfus> כלומר, רק מי שתרגם מעל 10 מחרוזות יקבל דיסק?
<serfus> זה לא נראה לי ממש
<Ddorda> אפשר לעשות שרק משתמשים רשומים יוכלו להזמין
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> בכל מקרה, נראה איך נתקדם בהתאם לאם נהיה לוקו מאושר
<Ddorda> כן
<serfus> אם כן, אפשר להמשיך לתת לכולם דיסקים
<serfus> אם לא, נחשוב על למכור או לתת רק בתרומה שזה קצת אותו דבר P:
<serfus> דווקא יכול לצאת מזה טוב, נוכל להוציא גרסה ישראלית שזה תמיד נחמד יותר
<serfus> משהו מקומי מאשר באנגלית...
<grawcho> Ddorda: יש לך דיסקים של הפצות ישנות ...אני עוזר בהקמה של אירוע הפצה לנוער בצפון
<grawcho> ?
<grawcho> דיסקים / סטיקרים / כל דבר שאפשר להפיץ לילדים כדי שיזכרו אותנו ... ויצטרפו
<Ddorda> grawcho: כן, בשפע
<Ddorda> גם ל־serfus יש
<Ddorda> יש לך איך לבוא לקחת את זה?
<grawcho> באירוע יהיו דמואים של הפצות על כמה מחשבים
<Ddorda> למה הפצות ישנות אבל?
<Ddorda> 10.10 לא טוב?
<serfus> הפצות ישנות? אין לי כלום
<Ddorda> אובונטו, קובונטו
<serfus> אה נכון, יש לי קובונטו 10.4 אחד
<serfus> grawcho, אתה מחפש אובונטו או הפצה אחרת?
<serfus> Ddorda, אגב, אתמול היתה הפגישה של ועדת חברות אובונטו ולא העבירו אותי
<Ddorda> serfus: באמת?
<Ddorda> למה לא?
<serfus> אמרו שאני פועל יופי אבל זה עוד לא מספיק
<serfus> שאני צריך יותר להתעמק ולחזור כמה חודשים עם קורות חיים עמוסות יותר
<serfus> אני צריך לזוז, אחזור מאוחר יותר בערב
<Ddorda> אז יאללה :)
<Xtz> שלום יש לי שגיאה בעת התקנת KUBUNTU :  ­
<Xtz>  ­GLib-WARNING **: failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Xtz> מישהו יודע מה השגיאה והפיתרון לה במקרה?
<Ddorda> Xtz: איזו גרסה?
<Xtz> 10.10
<Ddorda> אתה רואה את מסך סגול עם מקלדת לפני?
<Ddorda> או בצבע אחר?
<Ddorda> Xtz: ^
<Xtz> אה סליחה לא ראיתי את ההודעה
<Xtz> כן אני רואה את מסך הפתיחה
<Xtz> ולאחר שאני לוחץ START אובונטו אני מקבל את השגיאה
<Xtz> כאילו אחרי הSTART זה טוען KUBUNTU ויש את ה5 נקודות האלו אחרי כמה דקות מופיעה השגיאה
<Ddorda> Xtz: כשרק רואים את המקלדת תלחץ על אנטר
<Ddorda> ואז תפעיל את המערכת דרך התפריט שנפתח לך
<Xtz> איזו מקלדת?
<Ddorda> [19:13] <Ddorda> אתה רואה את מסך סגול עם מקלדת לפני?
<Xtz> אני לא חושב
<Xtz> לאחר שאני מכניס את הדיסק ומאתחל את המחשב
<Xtz> הוא פותח לי חלון
<Ddorda> Xtz: לפני שעולה חלון יש מסך עם סמל של מקלדת למטה
<Xtz> ויש לי 4 אפשרויות
<Xtz> START KUBUNTU
<Xtz> MEMORY TEST
<Xtz> ועוד 2 ששחכתי
<Xtz> אין לי את האפשרות INSTALL KUBUNTU מוזר לדעתי
<Ddorda> Xtz: זה בתוך חלון או על כל המסך?
<Xtz> .
<Ddorda> Xtz: ?
<Xtz> בוא למסן הצ'אט הזה נתקע לי כלהזמן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: יש לך זמן עכשיו?
<Ddorda> אהא
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> בקשר ל"יש פה מישהו?"
<Gargamel64> הבנתי פחות או יותר את כל הנושא של ה-factoids
<Gargamel64> אבל אני רוצה לכתוב משהו שייתן יותר גמישות
<Gargamel64> כמו שיצא לך לראות. שיוכל לתת משהו רנדומלי בתור תשובה, ולא רק טקסט קבוע
<Gargamel64> זה אפשרי כרגע על בסיס הקוד של factoids?
<Ddorda> כמובן
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: במקום שיהיה string תשובה שיהיה array
<Ddorda> או איך שלא קוראים לזה בפייתון
<Gargamel64> לא עוזר, כי אני מעוניין במשהו שייתן יותר גמישות
<Gargamel64> נניח שיחזיר גם מספר רנדומלי בתשובה
<Gargamel64> כלומר, משהו שיעבור דרך פונקציה
<Gargamel64> (ויש אבל זה מעצבן. משתמשים ברשימה :P)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: משהו שיריץ קוד? לא.
<Ddorda> אפשרי אבל אני לא מוכן להריץ דבר כזה על השרת שלי
<Gargamel64> לא לא לא
<Ddorda> בעצם זה לא השרת שלי
<Gargamel64> פונקציה
<Ddorda> אבל באופן כללי לא
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> כלומר?
<Gargamel64> תסתכל בבקשה בקובץ isanybodyhere.py, תראה שיש שם כמה תשובות שחשבתי שיהיה נחמד להחזיר, ובאחת התשובות יש שילוב של מספר רנדומלי (וזה הקוד שדיברתי אליו). להבדיל מטקסט סטטי
<Gargamel64> אפשר בעתיד אם נרצה לכתוב פלאגינים אחרים שיתנו תשובות שיתבססו על השעה או משהו
<Gargamel64> או על תאריך, או על לא יודע מה
<Ddorda> אהא, הבנתי
<Ddorda> ואז אפשר לקבוע בתשובה func_name
<Gargamel64> בדיוק
<Gargamel64> אתה יכול לשלוח לי בבקשה דוגמה לקובץ factoids?
<Gargamel64> אין את זה ב-זIP
<Gargamel64> *ZIP
<Ddorda> הוא נמצא בגיט
<Ddorda> .soombot
<Hoborg> הבוט Hoborg מבוסס על soombot. את הקוד ניתן להוריד בכתובת: https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il
<Gargamel64> מחזיר 404
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> ?!
<Ddorda> github is down?!
<Gargamel64> https://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il.git
<Hoborg> 404 - GitHub @ github.com
<Gargamel64> אפילו הובורג לא מוצא :P
<Ddorda> ?!
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Gargamel64> או שלא הבנתי איפה לחפש שם
<Gargamel64> זה קובץ GIT. זה מה שרצית?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אז לא הבנתי אותך
<Gargamel64> יש לי את הקוד של הבוט
<Ddorda> תעשה אצלך git clone git://github.com/soomsoom/soombot-il.git
<Gargamel64> במסוף?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> צריך להתקין חבילה בשם git. אפשר לשאול מה זה?
<Ddorda> גיט
<Ddorda> כלי לניהול קווד
<Gargamel64> כמו SVN?
<Ddorda> כן
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, מצאתי את התיקייה שאליה הועתקו הקבצים. אבל איפה יש דוגמה לאיך נראה הקובץ שבו נשמרים ה-factoids?
<Gargamel64> יש שם רק {}
<Elihai> אוכל לקבל תוכנה לעריכת תמונות מקצועי.
<serfus> Elihai, Gimp
<serfus> מה אתה רוצה לעשות בדיוק?
<Elihai> שניה תראה..
<serfus> גימפ דומה לפוטושופ
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<Elihai> http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/zwyyyw0goytu.jpg
<Elihai> בתמונה יש בצד כתוביות באנגלית
<Elihai> רוצה למחוק אותם
<Elihai> וששאר רק הרקע
<Elihai> עם השרת בצד
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: רוצה שאני אשלח לך את הקובץ של הובורג?
<serfus> אני לא מומחה אבל נראה לי שזה פשוט מאוד Elihai
<serfus> אתה בסך הכל צריך לצבוע את הקטע הזה בכחול
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אני לא יודע למה אתה מתכוונן. אני התכוונתי שאני לא יודע איך נראה הפורמט של הקובץ שבו מאוחסנים ה-factoids
<Elihai> איך?
<Gargamel64> ואת זה אני צריך
<Elihai> כן, ואיזה תוכנה,
<serfus> Elihai, gimp
<Elihai> אבל אני לא יודע איזה צבע זה
<Elihai> זה הבעיה..
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תיכף חוזר
<Elihai> אני לא מצליח למצוא תשיר
<Elihai> תצבע סליחה,
<serfus> Elihai, יש שם כלי שדוגם את הצבע
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: {"id": "text", "id2": "text2"......}
<Ddorda> talko: היי טל
<talko> היי דור
<talko> מה העניינים?
<Ddorda> talko: מצוין
<Elihai> תוכלו להגיד לי מה הקוד של הרקע של התמונה?,
<Elihai> אני צריך קוד תמונה בשפת HTML של רקע של התמונה הזאת: http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/zwyyyw0goytu.jpg
<nicoco> serfus - זה קצת יותר מסובך
<nicoco> כי יש גרדיאנט
<nicoco> אבל יש את ריסינתיסייזר
<nicoco> שעושה את זה ברבע שניה
<Elihai> נו תעזרו לי
<nicoco> help yourself bro
<nicoco> there's gimp
<nicoco> תוריד את הפלוגין של ריסינתיסייזר
<nicoco> תשתמש בו וחסל סיפור
<nicoco> יודעים
<nicoco> אומרים שאם אתם נותנים לבנאדם דג
<nicoco> אז הוא יהיה שבע ליום אחד
<nicoco> אבל אם תתנו לו חכה ותלמדו אותו לדוג
<nicoco> אז הוא יהיה שבע למשך כל החיים שלו
<Elihai> אפשר הצעה לעורך HTML
<Ddorda> talko: ואתה?
<Ddorda> Elihai: gedit
<Ddorda> nicoco: אתה יודע מה עוד אומרים?
<Elihai> טוב תודה
<Elihai> אין משהו אחר?, יותר מתקדם?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: json.. זה מה שחיפשתי
<Ddorda> יש אנשים שמוכנים לקבל רק דג, ואם תתן לו חכה הוא יראה לך מאיפה משתין הדג
<Ddorda> nicoco: ^
<Gargamel64> !g html editor for linux
<Hoborg> Bluefish Editor : Home - http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: חח לא הכרתי
<serfus> nicoco, גם אני אוהב את המשל הזה
<serfus> אתמול למדתי מאיפה משתין הדג
<serfus> יש לו צינור שופכה
<serfus> :P
<Ddorda> אני בסופ"ְ האחרון למדתי איך זחלים מזדווחים
<serfus> w00t?
<Ddorda> serfus: אהא
<serfus> מה זה מזדווחים?
<Ddorda> מזדווגים*
<serfus> אהה
<Gargamel64> הרמה של הצ'אט מדרדרת
<Gargamel64> אתמול דנו פה בצורות עינוי
<serfus> חחח..
<Gargamel64> נזהרתי במקלחת, לא לבלוע את המגבת בטעות
<Gargamel64> אתם לא נורמיליי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Ddorda> למה שתבלע את המגבת?
<Ddorda> :$
<Gargamel64> כי אז יהיה אפשר למשוך את הקיבה שלי החוצה. זה שיטה רוסית לעינויים או משהו ש-24 (סדרת הטלוויזיה) המציאה, או משהו
<nicoco> שמע
<nicoco> חוסם עורקים רוסי זה גם נוראי
<nicoco> אבל זה קלאסי מדי
<Gargamel64> :S
<nicoco> למעשה זאת שיטת עינוי ממש יעילה
<Gargamel64> :-$
<nicoco> היא אפילו הורגת את הבנאדם ברגע שאתה מסיים איתו
<Gargamel64> טוב דיי
<nicoco> בלי מאמץ בכלל
<serfus> לילה טוב :-)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אז, ראית מה שכתבתי לך?
<Ddorda> לגבי הקובץ?
<Gargamel64> (2011-04-06 22:26:06) Gargamel64:
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: json.. זה מה שחיפשתי
<Gargamel64> אני מניח שאני אסתדר מפה
<nady> לילה טוב
<talko> Ddorda: הכל טוב, עבודה בית...
<talko> גם לכם נראה שהפורום באתר מת?
<Ddorda> talko: החדש או הישן?
<Gargamel64> שניהם מתים..
<talko> הנחתי שהישן כבר לא פעיל
<nady> מישהו מכיר מישחק כדורגל
<talko> אז אני מדבר על הישן
<talko> על החדש בעצם..
<talko> הוא נראה מאוד באגי
<talko> ולא מסודר
<Ddorda> talko: נכון
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא שהזמן שלי רק הולך ואוזל
<Ddorda> וקשה לי לבנות את הפורום, אני מספיק מעט מאוד
<Ddorda> במקרה היום עבדתי קצת על עמוד הודעות אחרונות
<talko> יש סיבה להחזיק בכלל פורום כזה?
<Ddorda> כן
<nady> תימצא מישהו שיעזור לך
<Ddorda> יש אנשים שרוצים לעזור, יש מעטים שרוצים ויש להם ידע מתאים
<talko> זה לא פשוט למצוא מתנדבים
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא שכל מי שרוצה לעזור גוזל ממני אפילו יותר זמן כשהוא מנסה לעזור
<Ddorda> אם אני צריך להיות מורה פרטי של מישהו, אני שורף את הזמן שלי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה צריך לעשות?
<Ddorda> לסדר את הפורום
<Gargamel64> PHP אני לא יודע, אבל CSS, JS כן
<nady> במה מדובר אפשר קישור
<nady> יצא גירסא חדשה ראיתי?
<nady> דור
<nady> אתר של מישחקים יש?
<talko> מפגש על הדשא יש?
<nady> מה שימך
<Ddorda> Drupal6
<nady> ?
<nady> מה זה
<Ddorda> אתר של משחקים?
<Ddorda> talko: זה בתכנון
<Ddorda> ביום שבת יש לצוות ארועים פגישה
<Ddorda> nady: playdeb.net
<nady> ללינוקס?
<Ddorda> nady: לאובונטו
<nady> אאה חחחח
<nady> יש קישור לעצלנים חחחח
<nady> זכור לך אם יש כדורגל?
<nady> יצא  11-04?
<nicoco> night
<nady> יש לך אותו?
<Ddorda> nady: http://playdeb.net
<Hoborg> PlayDeb.net Beta -
<nady> תודה
<nady> אין כדורגל?
<nady> דרופה ?
<nady> איך רושמים כדורגל באנגלית
<nady> אפשר להיכנס למחשב שלי
<Ddorda> nady: soccer או football
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-07
<GuySoft> תמיכה בפייסבוק ליישור לימין של עברית!: http://userscripts.org/scripts/images/100665
<Hoborg> Login &amp;ndash; Userscripts.org @ userscripts.org
<asw3> של הקוף?
<GuySoft> asw3, אכן :)
<GuySoft> פידבק אנשים! תפיצו ותפדבקו!
<asw3> חבל שאני לא מבין במה מדובר כי אני לא משתמש בפייס בוק
<asw3> פתחתי חשבון ולא הבנתי מה כל הבלגן סביב זה
<GuySoft> ... יש כאן מישהו שהוא כן 70% מהמשתמשים בארץ?
<asw3> שמע אבל כל סקריפט שמשפר מגיע לו צלש
<asw3> גם אם הוא לא משרת אותך
<asw3> עדיין זה עבודה
<serfus> פגישה עוד שעה?
<Shualdon> מישהו הודיע על זה...?
<serfus> אני חושב שלא
<Shualdon> פה חשדתי!
<serfus> אני לא הייתי בבית היום/אתמול
<serfus> אני יכול לשלוח עכשיו, נראה לך פרקטי? Shualdon
<Shualdon> תנסה.
<serfus> moshe742, trew100 nicoco  אתם פנויים לפגישה בשבע?
<nicoco> בעע
<nicoco> אולי כן אולי לא
<nicoco> נראה ב7
<serfus> hatul, באת לפגישה?
<hatul> serfus: בערך, אני אהיה מחובר אבל לא יודע אם אני אהיה ליד המחשב.
<serfus> אוקיי, אז בנתיים יש לנו 2-4 אנשים
<Kanuusan> לא היה אמור להתחיל לפני כמה דקות?
<Lavi> עוד דקה..
<Kanuusan> אין בעיה :)
<Lavi> P=
<serfus> מי פה לפגישה?
<Lavi> אני.
<Shualdon> !
<Gargamel64> .
<serfus> אוקיי
<Shualdon> משה? דור?
<serfus> אז אנחנו 4 אנשים
<serfus> דור לא מחובר בכלל ומשה לא עונה
<Shualdon> ניסית להתקשר?
<Gargamel64> פעם קודמת הפגישה התבטלה, וזאת שלפניה (פברואר) התחילה ב-19:30 בערך
<serfus> לא
<Gargamel64> אז זה בסדר לא?
<Shualdon> תנסה
<Gargamel64> מה לא?
<serfus> אני חושב לנסות לקיים מעין פגישה ברשימת הדיוור
<Lavi> זו הפעם הראשונה שאני נוכח בפגישה כזו.. אז אני מצטער אם זו שאלה מפגרת.. אבל אם אנחנו רק 4.. שאר האנשים ברשימה.. למה הם פה?
<serfus> אנשים לא מגיעים לפגישות
<shimi810> פגישה?
<serfus> אני חושב שהיה הכי טוב במצב הזה לעבור על הנושאים ברשימת הדיוור ולנסות לקיים פגישת צ'אט בחודש הבא
<serfus> מי בעד פגישה עכשיו?
<serfus> ומי נגד?
<serfus> -1
<Lavi> אני בעד.. אני מניח שזה בגלל שאני כבר פה ולא בגלל סיבה אחרת.. אז ניתן להתעלם מהקול שלי.
<Gargamel64> אפשר לדחות בחצי שעה או שעה או משהו
<Gargamel64> לא חייבים לעבור למיילים עדיין
<serfus> Gargamel64, אני לא חושב שזה יעזור הרבה
<serfus> המצב הזה ככה כבר כמה חודשים
<Gargamel64> serfus: לפני חודשיים זה עזר
<serfus> שכמעט ולא מגיעים אנשים לפגישות
<serfus> זה לא יעיל ככה
<serfus> וההחלטות מתקבלות על ידי מספר מצומצם של אנשים
<serfus> שזה מצב שאני מאוד לא אוהב
<shimi810> בגלל זה אני מעדיף החלטות ודיונים ברשימת התפוצה..
<serfus> אחרי כל מה שהקהילה עברה בשנה האחרונה, אנחנו חייבים לשמור עליה דמוקרטית
<serfus> shimi810, אני גם בעד
<serfus> בואו נצביע מי בעד ומי נגד
<Lavi> *בעד דיונים ברשימות תפוצה.
<serfus> בעד להעביר לרשימת הדיוור, נגד לקיים אותה עכשיו
<serfus> Lavi, לא באופן קבוע, רק בנוגע להיום
<serfus> ואז נראה לאן ממשיכים
<serfus> אני בעד לוותר על הפגישה היום
<Gargamel64> נגד רשימות תפוצה (גם באופן כללי)
<shimi810> בעד לוותר על הפגישה היום
<serfus> עוד מישהו רוצה להצביע...?
<moragos> נגד להעביר לרשימת דיוור
<hatul> נגד רשימות תפוצה בעד פרום או אתר דומה.
<moragos> אני גם בעד פורום או אתר דומה
<serfus> hatul, מדובר על היום באופן חד פעמי ונחליט במועד אחר
<hatul> דרך אגב, זו גם לא שעה ממש נוחה לי בדיוק הילדים הולכים לישון.
<serfus> כי שוב פעם, אי אפשר להחליט החלטות חשובות לקהילה רק מספר מצומצם של אנשים
<Gargamel64> אני חושב שאחת הסיבות שנטוש פה היא השעה
<Gargamel64> בסביבות 21-22 די מלא פה
<Gargamel64> אתם נחפזים למסקנות עם רשימות התפוצה
<Gargamel64> הבעיה היא השעה
<serfus> Gargamel64, השעה נבחרה על ידי רוב בקהילה
<Gargamel64> serfus: סבבה, אז משנים את זה, כי זה לא עובד
<Gargamel64> *"עי הצבעה כמובן
<moragos> אם זה נבחר ממזמן אז בהחלט אפשר להעלות את זה להצבעה חוזרת
<serfus> Gargamel64, אז את ההחלטה הזאת, כמו רבות אחרות, כל הקהילה צריכה להחליט
<Gargamel64> serfus: לא אמרתי שלא
<serfus> לא ככה על ידי 5 אנשים
<serfus> אני גם חושב שצריך להעביר שעה/לעבור לפורום/רשימת דיוור
<serfus> אבל כרגע תצביעו על עכשיו
<Shualdon> יש לי רעיון
<serfus> באופן חד פעמי
<serfus> האם לקיים את הפגישה או לא?
<Shualdon> האו ננסה היום - חדש פעמי - לשנות את השעה ל-9
<Shualdon> תכתוב ברשימת תפוצה שהפגישה זזה לשעה 9
<Shualdon> ונראה כמה יהיו
<Gargamel64> Shualdon: השאלה אם זה בסדר להחליט את זה בהתרעה קצרה
<serfus> עדיין יהיו מעט אנשים יחסית בגלל ההתרעה הקצרה
<Shualdon> עכשיו זה היה בהתראה קצרה
<Shualdon> ויש עוד שעתיים ל-9
<hatul> אני לא אהיה, יש לי פגישה אז.
<serfus> אם כבר נזיז שעה, אז גם יום
<Shualdon> בתקווה שאנשים יראו
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אנחנו מתפזרים
<serfus> צריך להחליט בנוגע לעכשיו דבר ראשון
<serfus> ואחר כך לראות מה עושים בהמשך
<serfus> כי יש לי עוד אלף דברים לעשות למחר, ואם לא תיהיה פגישה, אני מעדיף לזוז
<shimi810> אז נחכה לתשע (לפי שועלדון) ואם גם אז לא יהיו נעביר לרשימת התפוצה... אני בעד להעביר כבר עכשיו.
<Gargamel64> העניין הוא שצריך להחליט קודם אם לבטל את הפגישה היום, או לדחות אותה (היום) לשעה מאוחרת יותר
<serfus> נכון, כרגע צריך להחליט האם יש פגישה או לא
<serfus> רק אם לא, אז נחשוב מה עושים
<Shualdon> נדחה ל-9
<Gargamel64> אז לדעתי או שמבטלים, ואז כלום לא יקרה, או שדוחים ל-21 ורואים כבר אז מה יהיה
<serfus> לדעתי לדחות לתשע היום זה לא פותר כלום כי ההתרעה עדיין קצרה מדי
<Gargamel64> ככה שאני בעד לדחות לשעה מאוחרת יותר
<kaplan> השאלה אם מספיק אנשים בכלל יקבלו את ההודעה שזה עובר לתשע
<Lavi> אני לא חושב שלדחות יעזור יותר מדיי
<Gargamel64> serfus: זה נכון, אבל זה יותר טוב מכלום. וזה מה שניסיתי להגיד
<serfus> hey kaplan
<Lavi> גם אם השעה היא הבעיה.. הרוב לא יקבל את ההודעה ויחשוב וכבר החמיץ או שכח.
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> היום, בנוסף לכך שבדרך כלל לא מגיעים הרבה לפגישות, ההודעה נשלחה מאוחר מדי
<moragos> יש לנו פורום שאפשר ליצור בו סקר האם כן או לא להעביר לרשימת תפוצה מייל?
<serfus> moragos, כן
<moragos> אפשר לנעול אותו מחר או מחרתיים
<moragos> ולשלוח במייל שיש בעמוד הזה סקר עם שאלה
<moragos> וזהו
<moragos> לא צריך לחכות שאנשים יגיעו
<serfus> גם אפשרי
<serfus> אבל קודם כל בואו נחליט האם עכשיו ברגע זה תתקיים פגישה או לא
<shimi810> נראה לך שכן? אם אתה רוצה פגישה של כמה אנשים, סבבה.
<moragos> זאת הפגישה הראשונה שלי, אז אני לא יודע כמה אנשים יש בדרך כלל. אבל לדעתי אם יש מתחת לאחוז מסויים של המשתתפים הרגילים אין טעם לבצע פגישה
<serfus> אני מעדיך לא עכשיו
<Lavi> אני חושב שעדיף לקיים עכשיו פגישה מצומצמת ולדאוג למה שיהיה כבר ברשימת התפוצה.. כי עד עכשיו עברו 20 דקות שיקרות אולי לחלק ולא היה שום דיון..
<Gargamel64> אגב, שימו לב כל הזמן הזה שאנשים נכנסים
<Gargamel64> זה רק מחזק את הטענה שזה מוקדם מדי
<Gargamel64> לא שאין אנשים
<serfus> יכול להיות
<Lavi> אם כך אז עדיף לקבל החלטה מהירה אם לדחות בכדיי שההודעה למייל תצא מהר ככל האפשר
<serfus> אבל זאת לא השאלה עכשיו
<kaplan> לדבר אפשר בכל מקרה לדעתי... מקסימום דוחים את ההחלטה אם לא יהיו עד אז מספיק אנשים
<serfus> מי שרוצה את הפגישה עכשיו שיכתוב +1, מי שמעדיף לדחות/לפורום/למייל/או כל דבר אחר שיכתוב -1
<Lavi> כן.. אפשר לעשות דיון ולהתחיל לכוון... ולשלוח סיכום שיחה במייל ושכל הקהילה תצביע...
<Lavi> +1
<moragos> +1
<Gargamel64> -1
<Shualdon> נראה שעכשיו יש מספיק
<Shualdon> אז אני בעד
<Shualdon> +1
<trew100> +1
<kaplan> +1
<shimi810> +1
<serfus> אז הפגישה תתקיים עכשיו
<serfus> רשימת הנושאים נמצאת בלינק
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%94%D7%9C%D7%9A_%D7%A4%D7%92%D7%99%D7%A9%D7%94_(Agenda)
<Hoborg> מהלך פגישה (Agenda) – ויקי אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<serfus> מישהו רוצה לנהל את הפגישה או שאני אעשה זאת?
<serfus> נעשה אותה בלי בוט, כי אין כלום מוכן
<Lavi> אם ארצה להעלות נושא ללא הודעה מראש (בפגישה הזו)
<Lavi> זה אפשרי?
<serfus> Lavi, אתה בהחלט מוזמן
<shimi810> רק שמישהו יידאג ללוג לוויקי, לי לא יהיה לוג הפעם
<serfus> תמיד עדיף לכתוב מלפני אבל נושאים מתקבלים כל הזמן
<serfus> אז אני אנהל את הפגישה
<serfus> shimi810, הנושא הראשון שלך
<shimi810> הכל ברור לא?
<serfus> אז אני אתן קצת רקע
<serfus> הרבה זמן היה שירות של קנוניקל שנקרא shipit, בו ניתן היה להזמין דיסקים רשמיים בחינם
<serfus> במחזור הזה (11.4) הוחלט לסגור את השירות
<serfus> אז את הגרסה הזאת, יקבלו רק קבוצות לוקו מאושרות
<serfus> אנחנו כרגע קבוצה מאושרת, אך אנחנו בסכנה של אי אישור מחדש
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אני כבר הזמנתי
<serfus> היום בצהריים
<serfus> אם נקבל אז זה יהיה מעולה, אם לא - נוכל להסתדר משם בדרכים אחרות
<Lavi> *סורי שאני קוטע.. אפשר לשאול מה הם התנאים של קבוצה מאושרת?
<serfus> כרגע יש לנו בערך 2 ארגזים של דיסקים
<Shualdon> למה שלא נקבל?
<serfus> Lavi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<Hoborg> LoCoGettingApproved - Ubuntu Wiki @ wiki.ubuntu.com
<serfus> Shualdon, יכול להיות שלא נהיה מאושרים עד אז
<serfus> אבל אני מקווה מאוד שזה לא יקרה
<Shualdon> למה לא?
<serfus> שלחתי כבר מייל למועצת הלוקו בדבר הארכה
<serfus> Shualdon, למה לא מה?
<Shualdon> למה שלא יאשרו אותנו...?
<serfus> הלוקו לא במצב מעולה
<Shualdon> :|
<serfus> אנחנו צריכים לתת גז רציני אם אנחנו רוצים להתקבל מחדש
<serfus> יש לנו כמה אירועים בכוונת
<serfus> ואנחנו משתפרים עם הזמן
<serfus> אבל לדעתי, בנתיים זה לא יהיה מספיק כדי לעבור אישור מחדש
<Shualdon> טוב...
<serfus> יש שאלות?
<serfus> מישהו רוצה להגיד עוד משהו בנושא או שנעבור לנושא הבא?
<moragos> לא הבנתי מה השאלה
<trew100> נושא הבא
<Gargamel64> serfus: מה זה אומר "לא במצב מעולה"?
<serfus> Gargamel64, הלוקו לא מאוד פעיל כמו שהוא יכול להיות, אנחנו עד עכשיו לא ארגנו מספיק אירועים, האתר קצת מסכן מבחינת פעילות.....
<Gargamel64> אהה
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, תודה
<serfus> ככה או ככה, אנחנו צריכים להתחיל לפעול חזק יותר
<serfus> השאלה היא האם עוד נקבל את הדיסקים האלה
<serfus> מה גם שלוקו לא מאושר יכול לקבל דיסקים במקרה של אירוע גדול
<serfus> סיימנו עם הנושא?
<serfus> הנושא הבא הוא "אובונטו ישראל והקנטינה:אירועים של אובונטו ישראל במתחם הקנטינה- הצעות ורעיונות יתקבלו בברכה."
<serfus> את הנושא העלה משה שלא נמצא כרגע
<Lavi> אפשר בבקשה רקע? אני לא מכיר את הנושא
<serfus> אני לא הייתי בקשר איתם ואז אני לא ממש יודע
<serfus> אבל מתחם הקנטינה הוא מתחם בתל אביב שמוקדש לטכנולוגיה וקוד פתוח
<serfus> (אם אני לא טועה)
<Lavi> חדש לי. אני מניח שזה אומר שאמור להיות שם אירוע בזמן הקרוב
<serfus> בסך הכל, הרעיון הוא סביב קיום אירועים שונים במתחם הזה
<serfus> Lavi, אנחנו עוד לא תכננו כלום שם
<serfus> בסך הכל אני חושב שהכוונה של הרעיון הוא שכולנו נדע שאם אנחנו רוצים להרים אירוע כלשהו, אפשר לעשות זאת שם
<serfus> אני לא חושב שיש הרבה על מה לדון, אלא אם למישהו יש רעיון מסוים לאירוע
<serfus> אז נעבור הלאה?
<serfus> אני מניח שכן
<serfus> הנושא הבא הוא "אובונטו והמשתמש- חשבתי על לעשות משהו בסגנון של קבוצת הלינוקס התל אביבית, אבל ספציפית על אובונטו ואם יש ביקוש אז אפשר לדבר על דברים נוספים (לינוקס, תיכנות וכו')"
<serfus> גם את הנושא הזה העלה משה שלא נמצא כרגע
<serfus> אני חושב שהכותרת די מסבירה את הנושא
<lousygarua> (מצטער על הניתוק, איזה נושאים כבר היו? תודה)
<serfus> הרעיון הוא להקים קבוצת אובונטו מקומית בתל אביב
<moragos> יש מספיק משתמשים לתת-קבוצה מקומית?
<serfus> lousygarua, אנחנו כרגע בנושא השלישי לפי הרשימה
<serfus> moragos, אני סבור שלא
<serfus> אני גם לא גר מספיק קרוב לתל אביב
<serfus> זה משהו שתמיד אפשר ונחמד להרים
<serfus> זה לא צריך אישור או משהו כזה
<serfus> גם פה לא נראה לי שיש הרבה על מה לדון
<serfus> בסך הכל קבוצות אזוריות יכולות להתקיים בכל מקום וזאת יוזמה מבורכת
<serfus> הבעיה היא רק מספר הפעילים במסגרת אובונטו, שהוא לא גדול במיוחד גם בכל הארץ
<Gargamel64> מה עושים בקבוצה כזאת?
<Gargamel64> להבדיל מכאן, שזה אני מניח, הקבוצה הארצית
<serfus> Gargamel64, נפגשים למטרות סוציאליות ולאו דווקא קשורות לאובונטו, מקיימים הרצאות ושיעורים
<serfus> זה יכול להיות כל מני דברים קטנים כאלה
<serfus> כיון שהבסיס הוא אזור מגורים, קל מאוד להפגש
<Gargamel64> משהו גיבושי
<serfus> לא כמו שאחד בא מהצפון ואחד מהדרום
<Gargamel64> אוקיי, זה רעיון נחמד
<serfus> באנגלית קוראים לזה LUG וזה רעיון די מוכר ומבוסס בעולם
<serfus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_User_Group
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<serfus> גם בארץ אני חושב שיש כמה כאלה
<lousygarua> יש חייפוקס, יש קבוצה בתל אביב
<serfus> לדעתי למי שרוצה, עדיף להצטרף לקבוצת לינוקס קיימת ולא להקים אחת חדשה לאובונטואיסטים בלבד
<serfus> lousygarua, נכון
<serfus> נושא הבא או שמישהו רוצה להגיד משהו?
<Lavi> גם אני חושב ככה.. מה גם שזה יהיה ספציפי מדיי כשאין מספיק אנשים במילא..
<serfus> Lavi, בדיוק
<serfus> הנושא הבא, גם הוא של משה, הוא חוגי לינוקס/אובונטו
<serfus> זה דיי אותו רעיון כמו קבוצת מקומית
<serfus> אם אני מבין נכון, הרעיון הוא קיום של הרצאות ושיעורים (בטח בתשלום) בנושאי לינוקס/אובונטו
<serfus> זאת אחלה יוזמה, אפשר ללמוד הרבה מדברים כאלה. רק צריך מישהו שירם את הכפפה
<serfus> (אני קצת מרגיש בודד בפגישה הזאת... נראה שיש פה די הרבה אנשים יחסית לרוב הפגישות... תדברו, שאדע שאתם כאן P: )
<Lavi> חח... אני בספק כמה זה יתפוס
<Gargamel64> לא תמיד יש מה להגיד
<lousygarua> משה לא נמצא פה לספר על נושאיו הססגוניים?
<Lavi> אני לא חושב שקהל היעד כרגע מוכן מספיק...
<serfus> lousygarua, הוא לא פה כרגע
<serfus> זה רעיון נחמד
<serfus> הבעיה איתו היא היענות
<serfus> זה יהיה נורא אם מישהו ישלם על מרצה ואולם ובסוף לא יגיעו מספיק אנשים
<moragos> אני דווקא מאד מעוניין, אבל הידע שלי מאד מוגבל בלינוקס אז אני מניח שזה תלוי מה יהיו הנושאים
<Gargamel64> אפשר לבקש מקומות בתשלום סימלי או בחינם
<serfus> moragos, אם אתה רוצה לארגן, אתה לא צריך להיות המרצה בעצמך
<Gargamel64> אוניברסיטאות למשל יסכימו?
<moragos> אולי אפשר לבצע פגישות קטנות במקומות כמו הקטינה שדיברתם עליה קודם
<serfus> moragos, אתה יכול לשכור מרצה או להביא כאלה שלא בתשלום עם ידע מסוים
<serfus> Gargamel64, יכול להיות שכן, לי אין נסיון קודם
<moragos> אני חייב לעוף, אשמח להשתתף בפגישות הבאות ולראות סיכום של הפגישה הזאת איפה שהוא (בעמוד בוויקי לא ראיתי כלום)
<Lavi> על מה אמורים להיות ההרצאות? זה שונה מאוד אם הן בנושאים של קוד פתוח ותכנות או אם הן בנושאים של שימוש בסיסי
<moragos> ביי
<serfus> Lavi, אין אמורים, זה רעיון כללי
<serfus> moragos, להתראות ותודה שהגעת
<serfus> Lavi, אני מניח שלאירוע על משהו בסיסי יותר תיהיה יותר היענות מאשר לשימוש מתקדם בפיית'ון למשל
<Lavi> גם אני חושב ככה
<serfus> יש משהו שנקרא ubuntu hour - שעת אובונטו
<serfus> הרעיון הוא פשוט לשבת, כקהילה, בבאר או בית קפה
<serfus> ולדבר, להביא לפטופים או סתם לאכול
<serfus> בלי קשר למשהו טכני במיוחד
<serfus> זה יכול להיות ממש נחמד
<serfus> אירוע חברותי נטו
<serfus> אם מישהו מעוניין לארגן כזה דבר רק תגידו
<lousygarua> לדעתי אפשר לארגן כזה דבר במיילינג ליסט
<hatul> אבל שוב יבואו רק אנשים מהאזור.
<lousygarua> להחליט פעם שעושים בתל אביב, פעם בחיפה
<serfus> lousygarua, זה יכול להיות ספונטני מאוד
<serfus> hatul, נכון
<lousygarua> לא יודע מה יש לי עם תל אביב וחיפה היום
<serfus> נגיד לי אין עדיין רשיון וזה יכול להיות בעייתי בשבילי להסחב באוטובוסים
<Lavi> אני חושב שזה רעיון נחמד.. אבל הקהילה מפוזרת מאוד.. אין מספיק אנשים בכל אזור.. ככה שהרוב יאלצו להגיע במיוחד
<serfus> Lavi, אז הרעיון הוא שזה יכול להיות אפילו 4-6 אנשים
<serfus> לא חייב להיות משהו כלל קהילתי
<serfus> זה נטו לכיף
<serfus> לא צריך להכין כלום במיוחד
<Lavi> זה רעיון מאוד נחמד שאפשר לארגן ברשימות התפוצה.. פשוט תאריך ומקום ולבדוק מה ההיענות
<serfus> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/
<Hoborg> The Ubuntu Hour | Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory  @ loco.ubuntu.com
<serfus> תסתכלו על דוגמות בלינק הנ"ל
<serfus> יש התנגדות שנמשיך הלאה?
<serfus> אז הלאה
<serfus> הנושא הבא הוא: "האם להמשיך לתת למשתמשים לא רשומים את אופציית הכתיבה בפורומים (הישנים), למרות שכיום לפחות 90% מההודעות זה ספאם? "
<serfus> אני חושב שהנושא הזה לא רלוונטי במיוחד כי עדיין לא ממש הוחלט מה לעשות עם הפורומים הישנים בכלל
<Gargamel64> השאלה היא איך מטפלים בספאם הזה
<Gargamel64> אם זה כלי אוטומטי וזה לא כזה מפריע, אז זה משנה?
<serfus> פרט לכך, לא דור ולא עקיבה נוכחים
<serfus> Gargamel64, אין לי מושג
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<serfus> לדעתי כדי לדבר על הנושא הזה צריך לפחות את אחד מנהלי הפורומים והם לא פה
<Lavi> אני חושב שצריך לסבול את הספאם.. ולאפשר לאנשים לשאול שאלות כשצריך בלי לייסר אותם
<lousygarua> לייסר אנשים זה להשתמש בפורומים החדשים? :)
<serfus> Lavi, אבל אנחנו גם כככה רוצים להתקדם לפורומים החדשים
<Gargamel64> מי שלא רשום -מוצגת לו captcha?
<Gargamel64> (או איך שמאייתים את זה)
<serfus> אין לי תשובות לשאלות האלה, צריך את אחד ממנהלי האתר הקודם
<Gargamel64> אז הנושא בעצם לא רלוונטי לעכשיו
<Gargamel64> אמת?
<serfus> לדעתי לא
<serfus> לא רלוונטי, כן אמת P:
<Gargamel64> :)
<serfus> אז הלאה או שמישהו יכול לעזור לנו עם הנושא?
<lousygarua> הלאה
<serfus> נושא הבא
<serfus> אדון גרוע מעפן מציע את עצמו לצוות ההנהלה של האתר
<serfus> הלא הוא lousygarua
<lousygarua> האמת שהגרוע מעפן זה יותר לאתר שפתחתי בגאוסיטיס בזמנו
<lousygarua> מאז האגו שלי קצת גדל ואני לא חושב שאני גרוע מעפן
<serfus> אז כדאי שתשנה את השם D:
<Gargamel64> lousygarua: אז זה זמן טוב לשנות ניק :)
<serfus> בכל מקרה, לדעתי את זה חייבים למשוך לרשימת הדיוור או לפורום
<lousygarua> :)
<lousygarua> מאוחר מידי
<lousygarua> זה הניקניים באתר!
<serfus> lousygarua, שלח לי הודעה, אני אשנה לך :-)
<serfus> זה יהיה לא לעניין להצביע על נושא כל כך חשוב פה, רק 4 אנשים
<serfus> אז מקובל שנעביר את הנושא לפורום/רשימת דיוור?
<Lavi> אני חושב כך
<Gargamel64> כן
<serfus> manowar3, עדיף להיות מעפן גרוע מאשר להיות להקת מטאל גרועה
<serfus> :D
<manowar3> וואי וואי וואי אתה לא יודע לאן אתה נכנס
<serfus> manowar3, תרביץ לי לאחר הפגישה
<manowar3> וסבבה :)
<serfus> בנתיים, נעביר את הנושא
<serfus> manowar3, אתה מעוניין לשלוח הודעה בעצמך?
<manowar3> serfus: כן, אשלח משהו לרשימה
<serfus> יופי
<serfus> shimi810, הנושא שלך
<serfus> פרסום לוג השיחה של הבוט (פורמט וויקי) בעדכון החודשי לרשימת התפוצה, כך שכל אחד יוכל להעלות את הלוג לוויקי מבלי לחייב אף משתמש לעניין (תמיד זה לא היה סדיר). אפשרי לדון באופציה לפרסום אוטומטי לוויקי (לארצ' ישראל יש משהו כזה).
<serfus> זה באמת משהו שצריך להסדיר, כשיהיה לנו בוט לניהול השיחה זה יהיה הרבה יותר פשוט
<shimi810> אכן...
<Gargamel64> הובורג לא עושה את זה?
<serfus> האם לשלוח את סיכום המפגש לרשימת הדיוור לא נחשב בעינכם לספאם מיותר?
<serfus> Gargamel64, אני לא חושב
<manowar3> סיכום != לוג
<Gargamel64> serfus: חלילה, להיפך אפילו. מי שלא בא לפגישה, ראוי שיקבל תזכורת במייל עם לינק ללוג לא?
<shimi810> לא לוג מלא, קישור כלשהוא אליו
<Lavi> *אני נאלץ לעזוב עכשיו. אני מצטער. את הנושא שרציתי להעלות אני כבר אעלה במייל.. היה נחמד לפעם ראשונה
<serfus> Lavi, תודה רבה שהשתתפת
<Lavi> היה ממש נחמד.. להתראות
<serfus> לדעתי מי שלא בא לפגישה לאחר שכבר נשלח מייל לרשימה, יכול להסתכל בלוג בפורום/וויקי
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אם נראה לכם - אז מי אני... ;-)
<Gargamel64> מה רע בקישור במייל?
<Gargamel64> זאת בדיוק המטרה של רשימתהתפוצה -לעדכן בדברים מסויימים
<GuySoft> Look What i coded! https://guysoft.wordpress.com/gpodder-rockbox/
<Hoborg> TEDding from the car &#8211; gPodder video Plugin for Rockbox &laquo; Guysoft&#8217;s Weblog @ guysoft.wordpress.com
<serfus> אני חושב שאם מישהו לא הגיע לפגישה לאחר הודעה למייל, הוא גם לא ירצה עוד הודעה של סיכום
<serfus> GuySoft, אנחנו באמצע פגישה
<GuySoft> serfus, ah ops sorry
<manowar3> קישור לסיכום הפגישה וקישור ללוג הפגישה יכול להיות נחמד לדעתי
<serfus> GuySoft, i will forgive you if you'll join :P
<serfus> אחלה, אז נעשה זאת
<hatul> הרבה לא יכולים או רוצים להגיע לפגישה אבל מעוניינים לשמוע מה היה.
<manowar3> יכול להיות שמישהו שלא הגיע לפגישה למרות ההתראה במייל פשוט לא הגיע כי לא יכל או כי לא מעניין אותו, אבל כן מעורר עניין לראות מה היה מה הוחלט וזה יכול גם למשוך ייותר אנשים לפגישות
<serfus> אני בטוח, רק הנחתי שמי שמתעניין יבדוק בעצמו בווקי/פורום
<hatul> לא בטוח, אני למשל אשמח לקבל סיכומים של פגישות שלא הייתי בהן.
<Gargamel64> serfus: זה משהו חודשי. זה לא יהיה בחזקת ספאם אף פעם. שני מיילים: אחד לפני הפגישה ואחד בסוף. לא כזה נורא
<serfus> שכנעתם אותי
<serfus> אני רק מזהיר שבפגישה הזאת זה לא יהיה פשוט. קודם כי אין בוט שיסדר וגם בגלל שלא היו נושאים מסודרים עם החלטות מסודרות
<manowar3> אני חושב שלא צריך לכתוב משפט על *כל* נושא שעולה בפגישה
<serfus> shimi810, בקשר לחלק השני של הנושא, זה כבר עניין טכני של מתכנתי הבוט
<manowar3> רק שלוש-ארבע שורות על מה שהולך להשתנות או שיכול לעניין אחרים
<serfus> shimi810, אם יש לך ידע/זמן אתה בהחלט מוזמן להצטרף
<serfus> manowar3, כן, כך אעשה זאת הפעם
<serfus> ואתן לינק ללוגים
<serfus> עוד משהו בנושא הזה?
<serfus> (אני נעלם לדקה)
<serfus> back
<serfus> Gargamel64, הנושא שלך
<serfus> "קידום הוויקי. כרגע אין מספיק מתנדבים לתחזוקה וכתיבה, מה שגורר שבמצב הנוכחי הוויקי אינו מאגר מידע טוב להתחיל בו כדי ללמוד על ההפצה, על פיתרון בעיות נפוצות, או כל דבר אחר"
<Gargamel64> טוב, הנושא די ממצה לדעתי
<Gargamel64> לפני כמה זמן החלטנו לאחד את הוויקי בלינוקסגאייד ומהאתר הישן
<Gargamel64> לוויקי החדש
<serfus> שוב פעם, מבחינת פעילים המצב שלנו דיי עגום
<Gargamel64> רוב הערכים לא הועתקו (מחוסר עדכניות, טעויות מביכות וכו)
<serfus> זאת בהחלט בעיה רצינית
<Gargamel64> ואני מרגיש קצת לבד בתור העורך שם (לא כולל DDorda
<serfus> דור שלח לי כמה לינקים, אני מוכן לתת יד ברגע שאהיה קצת יותר פנוי
<Gargamel64> http://www.ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%A2%D7%A8%D7%9B%D7%99%D7%9D_%D7%9E%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A7%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%9D
<Hoborg> ערכים מבוקשים – ויקי אובונטו ישראל @ www.ubuntu-il.org
<Gargamel64> יש את הערך הזה -אפשר להוסיף ערכים שצריך לכתוב עליהם
<Gargamel64> גם אם אתם אין לאדם מסויים את הידע לתרום -לפחות ישאל כאן ומישהו יכתוב על זה בהמשך
<Gargamel64> וזהו נראהלי
<Gargamel64> מישהו רוצה להוסיף?
<serfus> כמו שאמרתי, המצב לא טוב מבחינת כמות הפעילים
<serfus> אין הרבה מה לעשות, פרט לגיוסים P;
<serfus> הרבה מהאנשים שכן פעילים בדרך מסוימת, עמוסים מספיק גם ככה
<hatul> כרגע הויקי הישן בכלל לא זמין.
<manowar3> יש גם את הוויקי של לינוקס גאייד שאין לי מושג מה איתו
<Gargamel64> זהו, אבל מה שחשוב לי להגיד זה שאפילו להוסיף ערך ב"ערכים מבוקשים" יעזור. וזה לא לוקח יותר מ-5 דקות
<manowar3> נראה לי קצת כפילות
<hatul> למה הוא לא הועבר בצורה מבודרת?
<serfus> אני מניח שבפסח יהיה לי יותר זמן לעזור בוויקי
<hatul> *מסודקת
<hatul> *מסודרת
<serfus> :D
<Gargamel64> hatul: כי רובם של הערכים לא רלוונטיים
<Gargamel64> היו ערכים על חסימת פרסומות, שזה טוב ויפה, אבל לא קשור לאובונטו, או לינוקס בכלל
<Gargamel64> היו ערכים עם טעויות גסות (בלינוקס אין וירוסים!!!111)
<Gargamel64> ערכים לא רלוונטיים (גרסה 06 או משהו)
<Gargamel64> הוויקי די עתיק
<Gargamel64> וגם יש כפילויות. למשל יש ערך על FF
<Gargamel64> שכבר יש לו ערך מתוחזק בוויקיפדיה העברית, או במוזילה ישראל
<Gargamel64> והוא נעשה מוזנח
<Gargamel64> הרבה סיבות, בקיצור :P
<serfus> אולי כדאי לקשר במקרים כאלה
<Gargamel64> serfus: זה מה שעושים
<serfus> נגיד, בערך של פיירפוקס לקשר לוויקי שלהם
<serfus> אה אחלה
<Gargamel64> !wiki דפדפני אינטרנט
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/דפדפני_אינטרנט
<Gargamel64> serfus: ^
<serfus> יופי
<Gargamel64> יש פורמט קבוע לרשימות: כמה מילים, אתר הפרוייקט, וויקיפדיה (אם יש) וצילומי מסך
<serfus> מגניב
<Gargamel64> יש חלוקה לקטגוריות
<Gargamel64> ממליץ לעבור על זה קצת
<serfus> אני מקווה שיצא לי לעבוד על הוויקי במהלך פסל
<serfus> *פסח
<serfus> עוד משהו? מישהו?
<serfus> יש למישהו/י עוד נושא או משהו שהוא/היא רוצה לדבר עליו?
<serfus> okies
<serfus> מישהו מתנדב לנהל את הפגישה שתתקיים בחודש הבא?
<serfus> (אם בכלל תתקיים)
<Gargamel64> :P
<Gargamel64> כמו שהיום תהית אם תתקיים
<serfus> :-)
<Gargamel64> אה
<Gargamel64> איך שכנו
<serfus> ?
<Gargamel64> להזיז שעה למפגש צ'אט
<Gargamel64> ואם כן לאיזה
<serfus> על זה נדסקס ברשימה או בפורום
<serfus> אין ממש פואנטה לדבר על זה כאן ועכשיו
<Gargamel64> פה אני בעד לשלוח מייל לרשימתהתפוצה עם לינק להודעה הרלוונטית שתיפתח בפורום
<Gargamel64> כדי למקסם את מספר האנשים שיחוו דיעה
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> אני אפתח נושא עם סקר בפורום
<serfus> ואשלח קישור לרשימה
<serfus> אף אחד לא רוצה להיות מנהל הפגישה הבאה?
<serfus> זה תפקיד די פשוט והוא נותן למי שמחפש עוד תפקידים בקהילה מענה קל
<serfus> ובכל מקרה אני משמש כ fall back
<serfus> Gargamel64, נראה שנשארנו פה רק אני ואתה
<Shualdon> ואתה עושה את זה בצורה מצויינת! ;)
<Lavi> *אם הדיון עדיין מתקיים אני פה
<Gargamel64> והובורג
<serfus> :D
<serfus> Lavi, אתה רוצה להעלות עכשיו את מה שרצית מקודם?
<shimi810> ואני, שתמיד שותק... לא, אני לא רוצה להיות מנהל פגישה
<Lavi> אני אשמח מאוד
<serfus> shimi810, תעשה קצת יותר רעש :P
<serfus> Lavi, אז קדימה
<Lavi> הנושא הוא באג ב-11.04, ממש יוניטי החדש לא מתיישר בממשק RTL והבאג כרגע מתוכנן להפתר רק ב-11.10 אלא אם כן יצוץ מישהו ויוציא תיקון לפני כן
<Lavi> אז תהיתי אם ישנם אנשים בקהילה
<Lavi> כי ראיתי דיי הרבה כאלה
<Lavi> שיוכלו לתרום לעניין
<serfus> הבנתי שתיקנו את רוב בעיות ה־RTL, לא?
<Gargamel64> חבל שלא היית פה לפני כמה ימים: היו פה כמה כאלה שסברו שיוניטי הוא בעצמו באג אחד גדול
<Lavi> לא.. תקנו דיי הרבה.. אבל היישור של הממשק מימין לשמאל
<Lavi> לא יעלה לזרם הפיתוח הראשי
<Lavi> עד 11.10
<Lavi> שבה לא יהיה ממש FALLBACK
<Lavi> ויהיו חייבים
<serfus> אני יודע ש hatul מתעסק בבאגים של RTL, וכמה כן גם דור וירון שלא נוכחים
<Amenefus> עוד פעם פספתי את הפגישה? חח
<Lavi> העניין הוא... שיוניטי הוא ברירת המחדל..
<serfus> Amenefus, אנחנו ממש לקראת הסוף
<Amenefus> אוח.. ידעתי שאסור היה לתת לי לישון צהריים חח
<Lavi> וזה מאוד בעייתי שצריך פאטצ'ים וגוגל על ההפעלה הראשונה של המערכת
<serfus> Lavi, זאת בעיה רצינית, אתה צודק
<Lavi> אם זה היה ממש משני
<Lavi> כמו ב-10.10
<Lavi> זה לא היה כזה נורא
<Lavi> הבעיה היא
<Lavi> שהוא ברירת המחדל
<Lavi> וזה מה שיגרור אחריו הרבה דברים.. כי לא לכולם יש את הסבלנות לגוגל
<Lavi> ולהבין איך להפעיל את הממשק הקלאסי וכן הלאה
<Lavi> וראיתי שיש בקהילה כמה אנשים
<serfus> אבל אני לא רואה מה אפשר לעשות חוץ מלחמם באגים בלאנצ'פד על ידי לחיצה על this affects me too
<Lavi> אפילו ראיתי באחד הפורומים של לינוקס מישהו שפתק את הבעיה שהייתה עם מרכז התכנה
<Lavi> בממשק RTL
<Lavi> ניסיתי לדבר שם.. אבל נראה שזה לא יפתר עד 11.10 אלא אם כן יקום מישהו
<Lavi> לא מהזרם הראשי שמאוד עסוק כרגע
<Lavi> בלוח זמנים בלתי אפשרי
<Lavi> אלא מישהו מאיתנו שפשוט יעלה תיקון ללאנצ'פאד
<serfus> Lavi, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rtl
<Hoborg> Ubuntu RTL in Launchpad @ launchpad.net
<serfus> תצטרף לקבוצה הזאת ותשלח להם הודעה
<Lavi> אני רשום ורשמתי את הקבוצה לבאג
<serfus> אה אוקיי
<Lavi> בהרשמות.. לפחות אני מקווה שעשיתי את זה נכון
<Lavi> השאלה היא
<Lavi> אם יש פה אנשים שמוכנים להרים את הכפפה ולעשות משהו
<Lavi> כי אני לא חושב שלהפעיל לחץ יעזור
<Lavi> רק להעלות קוד
<serfus> אני חושב שכל מי שמוכן/יודע להתעסק עם זה רשום בקבוצה הזאת
<serfus> יש המון בעיות של RTL ואין מספיק מתכנתים שזה מעניין אותם
<Lavi> זה הקישור לבאג בל"פ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/654988
<Hoborg> Bug #654988 in unity: “Unity doesn't mirror its interface for RTL locales.” @ bugs.launchpad.net
<Lavi> אם מישהו יוכל לפרסם את זה במקומות המתאימים אני אשמח מאוד
<Lavi> שוב - מדובר בברירת המחדל.. לא ממשק משני
<serfus> Lavi, אני מציע לך לפרסם את זה גם בפורום של וואטסאפ, אולי שם יהיה מישהו שמוכן לעזור
<Lavi> אני אנסה
<Gargamel64> זה במקום גנום?
<serfus> Gargamel64, כן
<Gargamel64> או שזה חלק ממנו?
<Lavi> זה תוספת מעל גנום
<Lavi> חלק מקומפיז
<serfus> Gargamel64, יוניטי מבוססת על גנום
<serfus> ברמת העיקרון
<Gargamel64> השכלתי, תודה
<serfus> Lavi, אולי אתה יכול גם לשלוח הודעה לרשימה, אך אני חושש שלא תיהיה היענות גבוה
<Lavi> בכל אופן.. אני שוב נאלץ לעזוב.. אני מצטער.. שמחתי מאוד להעלות את הנושא.. תודה על ההקשבה.. אני אעלה את זה מחר לוואטסאפ כמו שהמלצתם.. תודה רבה..
<Lavi> ^אני אנסה את שניהם
<Lavi> כי שוב... הפעם זה תלוי רק בנו
<serfus> Lavi, בהצלחה ותודה על ההתמדה :-)
<Lavi> תודה רבה... להתראות
<serfus> לפני שנסגור את הפגישה, מישהו רוצה לדבר על משהו שקשור לאובונטו/הקהילה הישראלית בכללי?
<serfus> כמו שאתם יודעים, עוד בערך שבועיים-שלוש תצא גרסה 11.04 של אובונטו Natty Narwhal
<serfus> הגרסה כבר בבטא
<serfus> אני מזמין אותכם לתרגם, לתעד, לדווח ולתקן באגים
<serfus> זה בדיוק הזמן אם אנחנו רוצים להוציא גרסה נקייה
<serfus> :)
<Gargamel64> serfus: ואיך עושים את כל זה?
<serfus> Gargamel64, בעיקר בעזרת לאנצ'פד
<serfus> כל מי שאפילו רק חושב לעזור בדרך כלשהי יכול להצטרף פה לצ'אט או לפתוח הודעה בפורום
<serfus> ובשמחה רבה יעזרו לו
<serfus> אין משהו שקהילה מקומית צריכה יותר מאשר עוד כוח עבודה
<serfus> לא כסף ולא משאבים שונים, הכל מתחיל ונגמר באנשים
<serfus> זהו בנושא הזה
<serfus> כמו כן, אתמול שוחררה גנום 3
<serfus> אז מזל טוב :-)
<serfus> אמנם גנום 3 לא תשלח עם אובונטו, אבל הקשר בין גנום לאובונטו עדיין הדוק
<serfus> אפילו בזמן של מתחים בין הקהילות
<serfus> נסיים את הפגישה?
<Gargamel64> כנראה
<serfus> *הפגישה הסתיימה*
<serfus> תודה לכל מי שבא והשתתף
<serfus> אני חייב לציין שאני מרגיש שהפגישה היתה יחסית פרודקטיבית
<serfus> למרות שלא הודעתי בזמן ולא הגיעו הרבה אנשים
<serfus> הספקנו הרבה
<serfus> שכחתי לציין עוד חדשה!
<serfus> החלו חגיגות ה20 שנה ללינוקס
<Gargamel64> שווה להזכיר את זה בחדשות האתר
<serfus> אני הולך לישון
<serfus> Gargamel64, אתה רוצה לכתוב ידיעה?
<serfus> מחר אני אשלח למייל את סיכומי הפגישה
<Gargamel64> serfus: לא, אין לי מספיק ידע בשביל להרחיב שם
<serfus> תאמין לי, גם לי אין P:
<Chen100> ....
<Chen100> ?
<Chen100> יש פה מישהו ...?
<Gargamel64> Chen100: תשאל שוב, אבל בלי "..."
<serfus> :D
<serfus> חיפשתי את הפקודה בדיוק Gargamel64
<Gargamel64> serfus: :D
<Chen100> :O
<Chen100> תוכלו להעיף מבט מהיר על http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/472
<serfus> !cmds
<Hoborg> עזרה לגבי התקנת אובונטו ! | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<Chen100> ?
<Gargamel64> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Gargamel64> וזה כולל שגיאות כתיב מביכות
<Gargamel64> יש פו מישו
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Gargamel64> וכאלה
<serfus> .cmds
<serfus> לילה טוב אובונטו!
<Chen100> אם אני אדבר ואז בלוג יראו שאני מדבר לעצמי , מהר מאוד ימצאו לנכון לאשפז אותי .
<Chen100> ב-Log .*
<Chen100> כל השעה ו-25 דקות האלה הרגשתי נחות , היו מחוברים לפחות 10 רשומים שונים ופסחתם על הנושא שפתחתי ..
<Gargamel64> Chen100: אנשים היו בפגישה
<Gargamel64> כאן בצ'אט
<Chen100> אהא ..
<Chen100> אני אראה בזה כנסיון להחמיר את רגשי הנחיתות כי כולכם הייתם בפגישה ואני הוזנחתי .
<Gargamel64> אתה פולנייה במקרה?
<talko> או טרול?
<Chen100> חחח אני צוחק , האמת שיצא לי לקרוא עוד מלא חומר על אובונטו ,אז השעה הזו תרמה לי ;)
<Gargamel64> ישבת לבד בחושך
<Chen100> לא אני לא פולנייה , ואני לא טרול(מקווה שלא) על כל מקרה הבנתי שנסיון להכניס הומור לא כל כך צלח ,הא ?
<Gargamel64> פולנייה זה ההמשך של ההומור :P
<Chen100> Polanubuntu
<Gargamel64> ואין לי מה להגיד לך מלבד לחכות. זה פורום.. כשאנשים יראו הם יענו
<Gargamel64> מה גם שלא פירסמת בפורום המתאים
<Chen100> הפצה של אובונטו שכוללת טופס אחד בלבד של תלונות ..
<Gargamel64> :)
<Chen100> חח צריך לשקול את זה,רעיון לא רע,פולנובונטו , חחח
<Chen100> אגב לגבי זה שפתחתי את הנושא בפורום הלא נכון , הייתי נרגש שאני עומד לחדש את הקשר עם אובונטו , שכנראה לא שמתי לב .
<Chen100> אני מקווה שזה נסלח ?
<Gargamel64> לא
<Gargamel64> אני בעד לשלוח אנשים לגרדום על טעויות כאלה
<Gargamel64> רק ככה ילמדו
<Chen100> רק לא גרדום :O
<Gargamel64> אז חבל תלייה
<Gargamel64> שלמפרסם בפורום הלא נכון תהייה אפשרות לבחור את הדרך שבה הוא ימות בתור עונש
<nicoco> חוסם עורקים רוסי?
<Gargamel64> סבבה
<Gargamel64> nicoco: הפעם זה כן מתאים
<nicoco> :P
<Chen100> ממ...
<nicoco> כאבי תופת
<nicoco> למשך ימים לפעמים
<Chen100> רגע מה האפשרויות שלי,
<nicoco> ובשניה שמשחררים את זה הבנאדם מת
<Chen100> עצם זה שכתוב רוסי זה כבר מחלחל לעצמות .
<nicoco> חוסם עורקים רוסי
<Gargamel64> עכשיו תחשוב על חוסם עורקים פולני
<nicoco> שיטות עינויים למוות של מתרגלי הפאלון דפא
<nicoco> שזה מגוון רציני
<nicoco> עינוי מגבת כבר הסכמנו שלא עובד
<Chen100> אה אגב,  אמ.. מה אתה אומר על ההצעה לפתח פולנובונטו ?
<Chen100> אובונטו - לפולניות , יש במרכז המסך תופס של תלונות .
<Gargamel64> !cmds
<Chen100> טופס *
<Chen100> אני מפחד לשאול אם אני לבד פה כרגע,כדי שלא יצוץ לי עוד איזה משפט עם עץ שנופל .. או משהו בסגנון שהיה מקודם :O
<Gargamel64> Chen100: עובדים על זה
<Gargamel64> בהמשך יהיו עוד משפטים
<Gargamel64> שווה לבוא ולשאול שוב בעוד כמה ימים :P
<Chen100> ???
<Chen100> :O
<nicoco> יש פה מישו?!
<nicoco> I am disappoint
<nicoco> and gargamel was leaving
<nicoco> grrr
<moshe742> Shualdon, כאן?
<Shualdon> כן
<moshe742> מצטער שלא הייתי במפגש, הייתי בעבודה ואני לא יכול להיכנס משם למפגש כרצוני
<moshe742> היה מפגש בכלל?
<Shualdon> כן
<moshe742> מי ניהל? מה היה?
<Shualdon> אביב ניהל
<Shualdon> לא יודע אם שמרו את הלוג
<moshe742> אני צריך לדעת, אם לא שמרו את הלוג אפשר להוציא אותו מפרינוד או להעתיק מה-XCHAT שלי או של אחד האחרים
<Shualdon> אם בא לך תקרוא מהלוג שלך... תהנה :)
<moshe742> זה היה ארוך או קצר?
<moshe742> אני אקרא, אבל חושב על מתי לעשות את זה...
<Shualdon> שעה וחצי בערך
<nady> khk
<nady> לילהטוב
<nady> http://www.vins.co.il/download/ies4linux
<Hoborg> דפדפן אקספלורר ללינוקס - הורד עכשיו בחינם - וינס @ www.vins.co.il
<nady> לא עובד
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-08
<HaimN> היי, משהו קרה לאתר?
<HaimN> הואל א עובד לי
<HaimN> *הוא לא
<moshe742> אני אבדוק
<HaimN> אני מקבל את ההודעה:
<HaimN> 502 Bad Gateway
<moshe742> HaimN, אתה במקרה יודע מה השם המלא של אבישי?
<moshe742> אני רוצה לוודא אם אפשר שאני שולח את המייל לאדם הנכון
<HaimN> אפשר לבדוק ברשימת תפוצה
<HaimN> אני לא יודע מה השם המלא שלו
<HaimN> moshe742: שלחתי לך בפרטי
<moshe742> ראיתי, אז סביר שאני שולח לאדם הנכון
<moshe742> טוב, במקרה הגרוע אני מנחש שיש לדור את המס' שלו או לאור כהן, ואת הכתובת של אור כהן יש לי (אם לא אצליח ליצור קשר לפני שהאתר יעלה)
<HaimN> זה לא דחוף להלילה, תחכה עד מחר
<HaimN> אני אנסה גם ליצור קשר עם מישהו מהם
<moshe742> שלחתי מייל, זה לא שאני מתקשר אליו או משהו כזה
<HaimN> התכוונתי בקשר לדור
<moshe742> אני מקסימום אתקשר אליו מחר אם יהיה צורך, אבל בינתיים אתה צודק, זה לא עד כדי כך דחוף
<nebelung> ubuntu-il.org gives 502 bad gateway.
<moshe742> כן, האתר נפל
<nebelung> Can you please talk in English
<moshe742> the site is down from some reason
<nebelung> תודה נשמה
<moshe742> we don't know why but we are working on it
<moshe742> אז למה לדבר באנגלית? (לא שמזיק לי התירגול)
<nebelung> סתם אני יודע אני משתגע בלילה
<moshe742> אהה, אוקי:)
<nebelung> :D
<Barbur> מי כאן יכול לעזור לי?
<moshe742> אני
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<Barbur> התקנתי עכשיו אובונטו 10.04 על מחשב נייד והוא לא מאתר לי את הרשת האלחוטית שלי. יש לך מושג איך אני מסדר את זה?
<moshe742> אתה צריך להתחבר עם כבל לאינטרנט ואז להתקין את הדרייבר רוב הסיכויים
<moshe742> אתה על מערכת בעברית או באנגלית?
<Barbur> אבל איפה אני משיג את הדרייבר?
<Barbur> המערכת באנגלית
<moshe742> יש במאגרים סביר להניח
<moshe742> כנס ל-system>administration>hardware drivers
<moshe742> שם אתה תראה דרייבר לכרטיס רשת האלחוטי שלך, תתקין אותו ואז תנסה לראות את הרשת
<Barbur> רגע אני מחבר את המחשב לרשת עם כבל
<moshe742> המחשב מחובר כרגע עם כבל ואתה על אובונטו?
<Barbur> חיברתי עכשיו את המחשב עם כבל. אני מחובר לפה דרך האייפון
<moshe742> אוקי, כנס למיקום שאמרתי לך קודם ותעשה את זה
<Barbur> אתה יכול בבקשה לרשום לי את מה שאני צריך לעשות שוב
<Barbur> אני פשוט לא מצליח לעלות פה למעלה
<moshe742> כנס ל-system>administration>hardware drivers
<Barbur> אני שם
<moshe742> אוקי, תסתכל שם, צריך להיות לך דרייבר לכרטיס רשת אלחוטי, אחד אם לא 2
<moshe742> איזה יש לך שם?
<Barbur> לא מופיע לי פה שום דבר
<moshe742> אתה מחובר לאינטרנט?
<Barbur> כן
<Barbur> רוצה שהתחבר לצאט מהמחשב?
<moshe742> כן, זה לא מזיק
<Barbur> כבר חוזר
<barbur> אני פה
<moshe742> תפעיל מחדש את החלון שאמרתי לך קודם
<moshe742> כנס ל-system>administration>hardware drivers
<moshe742> כלומר לסגור ולפתוח שוב
<moshe742> איזה כרטיס רשת אלחוטי יש לך במחשב הזה?
<barbur> שוב הרשימה ריקה
<barbur> אין לי מושג
<barbur> אם אתה רוצה אני יכול לתת לך את הדגם של המחשב
<barbur> אם זה יעזור איכשהו...
<moshe742> מה הפלט של lspci?
<barbur> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a.1 USB Control
<moshe742> זה הכל? או שיש עוד?
<barbur> זה הכל
<moshe742> לא הגיוני, תביא את הפלט שורה שורה לפסטבין
<barbur> אהה רגע יש עוד...
<barbur> 00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03) 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<barbur> זה ההמשך של הפלט
<barbur> אומר לך משהו?
<moshe742> כן, הכרטיס האלחוטי שלך הוא RaLink RT3090
<moshe742> מצאתי אשכול בפורומים העולמיים על זה, על איזה גרסת אובונטו אתה?
<moshe742> מס' גרסה
<barbur> 10.04
<moshe742> דבר ראשון על 10.10 זה כנראה עובד, דבר שני אני כבר מביא לך את הלינק לפורום העולמי לאשכול הרלוונטי
<barbur> כדאי לשדרג ל-10.10?
<moshe742> זה האשכול http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] raLink rt3090 wireless support - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<moshe742> יש שם פיתרון למשתמשים בעלי לוסיד וכדומה
<moshe742> לדעתי כדאי לך לשדרג, אבל זה ענין של טעם
<barbur> איך אני משדרג?
<moshe742> דרך גרפית או מסוף?
<barbur> גרפית
<moshe742> צריך להיות לך כפתור ב-update manager
<barbur> זהו שאין
<barbur> אחרת לא הייתי שואל חחח
<moshe742> אם אין לך אז תיכנס לסינפטיק
<moshe742> שם כנס ל-settings>reositories ושם ב-updates תצטרך לשנות את האפשרות של שידרוגים לנורמלי, לא LTS
<Ddorda> serfus: נתתי לאמיר הרשאוצ
<Ddorda> הוא עכשיו התחיל לעבוד על סיום דברים שכבר התחלתי
<serfus> Ddorda, באתר?
<Ddorda> ואחרי זה הוא יתחיל דברים חדשים
<Ddorda> כן
<serfus> אממ.. אני חושב שעדיף להצביע על זה
<serfus> גם צריך לתת למשה הרשאות של מנהל פורומים
<Ddorda> serfus: יש לו
<serfus> אחלה
<serfus> Ddorda, יצאו באנרים חדשים לקראת הגרסה החדשה
<serfus> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<Hoborg> The Ubuntu Countdown | Ubuntu @ www.ubuntu.com
<serfus> יש אפשרות להוסיף אותם לעמוד הראשי?
<serfus> *אחד מהם
<Ddorda> serfus: כן
<Ddorda> ואפשר לכתוב על זה גם כתבה
<serfus> על מה?
<serfus> על הגרסה החדשה? כתבתי
<Ddorda> על זה שיצאו באנרים וכולם מוזמנים להוסיף לבלוגים שלהם וכו'
<serfus> אה אוקיי
<Ddorda> אני עושה שרק מי שלא מחובר רואה את זה
<serfus> למה?
<Ddorda> כי למי שמשתמש באתר באופן קבוע זה יפריע
<Ddorda> כי זה עוד לגלול
<Ddorda> מצאתי פתרון יותר טוב
<serfus> כן?
<Ddorda> serfus: כן
<Ddorda> שמרתי, אתה יכול לראות
<serfus> Ddorda, מעולה :(
<serfus> :) !
<Ddorda> זז
<chen100> יש מישהו ? :)
<chen100> ?
<chen100> יש פה מישהו ?
<Rodensky> חדשות נפלאות
<Rodensky> התקנתי זובונטו 10.04
<Rodensky> אוכל את גנום בלי מלח
<Rodensky> ולא מצריך התקנה של קומפיז כי כבר מובנים בו דברים
<Rodensky> המלך מת
<Rodensky> יחי המלך החדש!
<Shualdon> עד כדי כך?
<Rodensky> כן
<Shualdon> טוב נו
<Rodensky> אני לא מאמינה שלא טרחתי לנסות אותו קודם
<Shualdon> אני אתקין את זה על מכונה וירטואלית
<Rodensky> והמערכת עולה במהירות האור
<Rodensky> עשיתי כמה עדכונים והתקנות אז הייתי צריכה לאתחל את המחשב, זה היה כל-כך מהיר, שחשבתי שהוא עשה רק לוג אאוט
<Shualdon> וואלה
<Shualdon> איזה ממשק זה?
<Rodensky> XFCE
<Shualdon> הא
<Rodensky> הוא  יותר גמיש מגנום 2 בקטע של התאמות אישיות
<Rodensky> *גם יותר
<Shualdon> ננס
<Shualdon> ה
<Shualdon> מוריד
<Rodensky> יש פה מישהו.
<Rodensky> ?
<nicoco> יש פה מישו?
<Hoborg> nicoco: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<nicoco> יש פה מישו?!?!?!?!
<nicoco> גררר
<nicoco> fail
<nicoco> Ddorda_` ^
<Rodensky> חחחחח
<asw3> יש פה מישו?
<Hoborg> asw3: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<asw3> יש פה מישהו?
<Hoborg> asw3: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<asw3> לול
<asw3> למה צריך כל כך סיפור
<asw3> על שאלה :|
<asw3> אנא ממך תשאל את השאלה ..
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-09
<Rodensky> יש פה מישו?
<Hoborg> Rodensky: עץ שנופל ביער לא שואל לפני כן אם יש פה מישהו, אלא פשוט נופל, כך שאם אתם רוצים לדבר, פשוט דברו :)
<Rodensky> asw3, זה נותן הרגשה הרבה יותר נעימה לדעת שאתה עץ נופל
<Elihai> ?
<Gargamel64> http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/WinRG2.htm
<Hoborg> WindowsRG Fullscreen Demo @ www.deanliou.com
<Gargamel64> לא כזה נכון, אבל זה מצחיק..
<serfus> :D
<serfus> הקטע עם העוזר וורד באמת נכון
<Gargamel64> לא יודע, לי הוא לא התערב יותר מדי כשכתבתי
<someone235> אין ב-repisotories את ליברהאופיס!
<serfus> someone235, של 10.10 או 11.04?
<someone235> 10.10
<serfus> נכון
<serfus> לא אמור להיות
<someone235> למה לא?
<serfus> הכניסו את ליברהאופיס למאגרים רק מהגרסה הבאה 11.04
<serfus> אתה יכול להתקין מ־PPA
<someone235> ב-11.04 זה בדיפולט?
<Gargamel64> כן
<someone235> נחמד
<Ddorda> someone235: אין כי לא יצא ליבראופיס כשיצא אובונטו 10.10
<someone235> אין כזה דבר עדכונים לרפיזוטוריז?
<sijp> Ddorda - באובונטו יש ליברה אופיס. הם פשוט לא שינו את השם
<moshe742> Ddorda, האם יש אפשרות להירשם לפורום מסויים בפורום?
<moshe742> נניח לדיבורים?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כלומר
<moshe742> הועלה רעיון בפורום לגבי המפגשים של הקהילה לעשות את הדיון בפורום ולשלוח מייל כדי להודיע על כך, אם תהיה אפשרות לכל מי שרוצה להשתתף לקבל מייל כשנוספת הודעה חדשה כמו שיש בוואטסאפ זה יכול לעזור כדי שמי שרוצה להשפיע יוכל לדעת שיש תגובות חדשות בלי צורך ב
<moshe742> הרשמה כל פעם בפורום שיפתח עבור המפגשים והחלטות
<Ddorda> moshe742: זה אפשרי
<moshe742> השאלה אם אפשר לעשות את זה חד פעמית לפורום, אם כן זה יחסוך את הצורך להירשם כל פעם מחדש
<someone235> נו, ליברהאופיס לא נותן לי לכתוב ביוונית
<moshe742> someone235, האם השפה מותקנת אצלך?
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח שהתכנה מאפשרת לכתוב בשפה שלא מותקנת
<someone235> אבל זה יוונית
<moshe742> ??
<someone235> זה אמור להיות בקטלוג
<someone235> אבל יש רק אות אחת ביוונית
<someone235> תעשה TOOLS<CATALOG
<someone235> GREEK
<someone235> ותראה שיש שם רק אות אחת שעובדת כמו שצריך
<moshe742> לי אין את ליברה אופיס, אבל מהמעט שניסיתי עם אופן אופיס והייתי צריך למתמטיקה זה עבד כמו שצריך
<moshe742> מצד שני אם אתה לומד את השפה זה יותר בעייתי
<Interruptus> לליברה אופיס יש באג
<Interruptus> ב RTL
<Ddorda> Interruptus: ?
<Ddorda> אני משתמש בליברה אופיס
<Ddorda> ואין לי בעיות עם RTL
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> זה משהו וודו כזה
<Interruptus> פעם קורה פעם לא
<someone235> טוב, נראלי אני חוזר לאופנאופיס
<someone235> מוזר שיש באג שנמצא בליברה ולא באופן
<Nighthawk``> מישהו פה יודע תכנות ברמה טובה?
<someone235> just ask your q and we'll try to answer
<someone235> Nighthawk``, ^^
<sijp> Nighthawk``: "מה זה "לדעת תכנות?
<Elihai> שלום
<sijp> אז מתי מתכננים מפגש אובונטו על הדשא? עוד מעט יוצא 11.04 :)
<Elihai> שלום רציתי לדעת עם יש מתכנת אתרים, שמעוניין להתנדב לחברה.
<moshe742> Elihai, למה שמישהו יתנדב לעשות אתר לחברה?
<Elihai> חחח לא אתר לחברה
<Elihai> להיות מתכנת אתרים בחברה.
<moshe742> השאלה היא למה הוא צריך להתנדב?
<sijp> Elihai : בניית אתרים זה תחום די יקר. אני לא חושב שתצליח למצוא מישהו שיבנה אתר בחינם בשביל חברה.
<sijp> אולי אם היה מדובר בפרוייקט קהילתי, אז אנשים היו שמחים להתנדב, אבל לא בשביל חברה
<newbie> hi
<Guest55703> anyone here?
<moshe742> כן
<talko> yup
<Guest55703> מה נשמע?
<moshe742> סבבה, מה איתך?
<Guest55703> סבבה.
<Guest55703> אני צריך קצת יעוץ.
<moshe742> כן?
<talko> no problem, it's $30 an hour :P
<Guest55703> הורדתי עכשיו אובונטו, סבבה והכל.
<Guest55703> איך אני משיג קומפיילר לCPP?
<talko> sudo apt-get install gcc
<moshe742> אתה צריך להריץ את הפקודה שטלקו כתב במסוף וזה יתקין לך את הקומפיילר
<talko> open a terminal with ctrl-alt-t
<talko> then paste the command I typed in
<Ddorda> moshe742: הייתה כבר פגישה?
<Guest55703> מגניב, תודה
<moshe742> לא, בינתיים רק אני ואתה הגענו
<talko> also, don't forget to read about software repositories, that is the way to get software on your linux box
<moshe742> אביב כנראה יאחר, יש לו עבודה דחופה לעשות
<Guest55703> מה הקיצור לPASTE בטרמינל?
<moshe742> ctrl+shift+v
<talko> you can copy text by marking it with your mouse and paste is with mouse middle click
<Guest55703> תודה.
<Guest55703> אני כרגע עם העכבר של הנייד, אזאין לי אמצעי :)
<Guest55703> עכשיו עוד שאלה.
<Rodensky> http://www.mkm-haifa.co.il/schools/hogim/subjects/computer/fun.htm
<Hoborg> New Page 1 @ www.mkm-haifa.co.il
<talko> if you click on both right and left at once, it simulates a middle click :P
<Guest55703> תיכנתתי בתיכון בפסקל קצת ובג'אווה (גם התעסקתי קצת עם עצמים) ועכשיו התחלתי CPP
<moshe742> Guest55703, אתה יכול לעשות קליק על 2 המקשים של העכבר, לפעמים זה מוגדר כקליק אמצעי
<Shualdon> Rodensky: בדיוק התקנתי זובונטו על מכונה וירטואלית
<Guest55703> השאלה היא איזה נושאים אתם ממליצים ללמוד, לאיזה כיוון כדאי להתפתח
<moshe742> Ddorda, אתה רוצה שנדבר רק שנינו או שנחכה עוד קצת לשימי?
<Rodensky> ניקיתי בטעות את תוכן הצ'ט
<Rodensky> שמישהו יחזור על עצמו:(
<Rodensky> :)
<talko> depends on what you want to do next...
<Rodensky> בבקשה...
<Shualdon> ...?
<Guest55703> זהו, שכרגע אין לי כ"כ מטרות ספציפיות.
<Guest55703> ואני מאוד רוצה לתרום. אני מבין שייקח זמן עד שאוכל לתרום, השאלה היא מה ללמוד בזמן הזה.
<Shualdon> Rodensky: בדיוק התקנתי זובונטו על מכונה וירטואלית
<Rodensky> תהנה
<Ddorda> moshe742: נראה לי שאם הוא לא כאן אז הוא לא יבוא כבר
<Guest55703> וד"א, בדואל-בוט, איך אני בוחר שהאובונטו יהיה הדיפולט ולא הווינדוז?
<talko> there are tons of things you can learn,,,
<Guest55703> אם אתה יכול לתת לי שמות של נושאים, קצת מיקוד.
<Rodensky> Guest55703, התקנת את אובונטו דרך וובי או בהתקנה רגילה?
<Guest55703> או רעיון לא תוכנה לא ממש מסובכת שאני אתחיל לפתח.
<Guest55703> וובי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: שמת לב? צריך לעשות כתבה על grub2
<moshe742> Ddorda, אוקי, נדבר פה או במקום אחר?
<talko> Moshe, Dor, what meeting is starting now?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה?..
<moshe742> talko, מפגש של ועדת אירועים
<talko> אובונטו על הדשא!!!
<talko> yey
<moshe742> Gargamel64, הוא אומר שצריך לעשות כתבה על גראב 2, היתה שאלה איך לעשות שאובונטו תהיה ברירת המחדל למערכת בעליה
<Shualdon> moshe742: אני מניח שלא דיברתם עם עולמות...
<moshe742> talko, לא זו הכוונה, אבל אפשר לחשוב גם על זה:)
<Rodensky> moshe742, הוא התקין עם וובי, זה אפשרי בהתקנה כזו?
<moshe742> Shualdon, דיברתי קצת, אבל עדיין לא סגור כלום
<moshe742> זה כנראה יעלה כסף (כ-200 ש"ח) אבל פרט לזה לא צריכה להיות בעיה
<Shualdon> זה עוד שבוע וקצת...
<Guest55703> כשאני מדליק הוא נותן לי 10 שניות לבחור מ"ה ואם אני לא בוחר הוא נכנס לווינדוז...
<moshe742> Rodensky, לא יודע, זה לא דרך גראב עד כמה שאני יודע אבל אני לא מומחה בוובי
<talko> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wubi#bootorder
<talko> "let me google that for a sec" :P
<moshe742> Ddorda, איפה נעשה את המפגש?
<Guest55703> חח, תודה :)
<Ddorda> moshe742: יש לי רעיון
<moshe742> Ddorda, דבר:)
<talko> brb, need to clean my kid's dinner mess
<Gargamel64> moshe742: למה כתבה עם גראב 2? משהו חדש? או שפנית אלי בטעות?..
<Ddorda> moshe742: #ubuntu-il-meeting
<moshe742> שאלת את דור מה? אז חשבתי שזו התשובה
<Rodensky> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtVBNQNuXko
<Rodensky> למה לעזאזל זה HTTPS?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: צריך לעשות ערך על grub2
<Ddorda> אני אכניס לרשימה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: לא. צריך להוסיף לערך של גראב לדעתי
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני שם
<Ddorda> איך קראת לעמוד ההוא?
<Gargamel64> זה סה"כ שינוי גרסה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: יש ערך על גראב?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה ממש לא שינוי גרסה
<Gargamel64> !wiki grub
<Hoborg> Gargamel64: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/GRUB
<Ddorda> זה פיתוח מחדש לגמרי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי.. שמעתי על הבדלים, כן
<Gargamel64> אבל עדיין לא מצדיק ערך נוסף לדעתי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה לא "הבדלים"
<Ddorda> זה הכל שונה
<Ddorda> הכל, מ־0
<Ddorda> הדבר היחיד שדומה (והוא גם שונה לגמרי) זה המראה של התפריט הבסיסי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: לא ידעתי שמאפס. ידעתי על שינויים בשמות של קבצים וכאלה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא, הוא שונה לגמרי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: בכל אופן, בערך בוויקי אין התייחסות לגרסאות כאלה ואחרות, אלא רק הסבר כללי על גראב
<Gargamel64> אפשר ליצור פסקה עבור כל גרסה
<Gargamel64> ולפרט שם מה שצריך לפרט
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: יש לי איזה משהו שאני רוצה להראות לך, שככה צריך להראות הערך בוויקי לדעתי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אז תראה :)
<Gargamel64> עץ שנופל ביער וזה
<talko> מצחיק השימוש התדיר בעץ שנופל ביער
<Ddorda> גרגמל אוהב להפיל עצים
<Gargamel64> talko: מתוכננים עוד כמה משפטים
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: נכון?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן, אני בדיוק יושב על השרת עכשיו, אז אני אעלה את זה עוד מעט
<Hoborg>  Grub 2 Basics - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: :D
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מאמר מאוד מפורט ומאורגן
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: מאוד
<Ddorda> רק חסר לי שם הקדמה על grub2
<Ddorda> שאותה אפשר להוציא מהוויקי של אובונטו
<Gargamel64> שאותה כבר יש
<talko> חברים, הארועים קשורים בשיתופי פעולה?
<Ddorda> talko: איזה ארועים?
<talko> האירועים שלשמם מתכנסת "ועדת אירועים" אלא אם יש משהו אחר לשמו מתכנסת הועדה
<Ddorda> talko: כל מני
<Ddorda> דוכניפם וכאלה
<Ddorda> דוכנים*
<talko> אה...
<Ddorda> האמת? לדעתי מספיק שקט כדי לעשות את הפגישה כאן
<talko> אם דיברתם על עצים קודם: http://citytree.net/
<Shualdon> Rodensky: חמוד מאוד הזובונטו
<Rodensky> יש שם כל מיני הפתעות קטנות שהם "מחביאים"
<sijp> Ddorda: מתי אובונטו על הדשא?
<sijp> :)
<Ddorda> sijp: שאלה מצוינת
<sijp> שיהיה ביום חמישי
<sijp> :)
<sijp> בערב
<sijp> לא משנה לי איזה יום חמישי
<moshe742> אני אשלח מייל עכשיו בענין כדי שנתחיל להזיז דברים לגבי זה
<sijp> העיקר שזה יהיה יום חמישי
<Rodensky> יש כל מיני דברים שבגנום אתה צריך ללכת לכלי של הקונפיגורציות בשבילם, ואילו בXFCE הם נמצאים בתפריטים גרפיים נוחים
<moshe742> אני גם מעדיף חמישי כדי שגם חיילים יוכלו להגיע
<Rodensky> קצת כמו "מאפייני תצוגה" של ווינדוס אפילו
<sijp> moshe742: וסטודנטים...
<sijp> שלומדים בב"ש
<Rodensky> moshe742, רק ג'ובניקים יכולים להגיע בימי חמישי :)
<moshe742> Rodensky, מי שמשרת בבסיס סגור לרוב יוצא בחמישי, קרביים גם ככה לא יוכלו להגיע כי הם משתחררים רק בשישי בצהריים וחוזרים לצבא בראשון בבוקר
<Rodensky> יוצא בחמישי בצהריים
<Rodensky> מתי אתה מתכוון לעשות את המפגש הזה?
<moshe742> לכן לא סביר שיגיעו או שהם יכולים רק בזמנים שאחרים לא יכולים (בגלל נסיעות וכאלה)
<moshe742> עדיפות לחמישי, אבל נראה קודם מה אנשים יעדיפו
<Rodensky> קרביים בד"כ מגיעים בשישי בשעות הבוקר המאוחרות עד הצהריים הבייתה
<Interruptus> בוקרטוב בנות
<moshe742> Rodensky, ויהיה להם כוח בכלל להגיע למפגש כזה?
<Shualdon> בלע איזה לאג
<Guest55703> יש לי שאלה: כשאני בסייר הקבצים ואני בוחר בהארדיסק שלי הוא מראה לי רק מחיצה אחת. אני יכול להגיע לשניה?
<Rodensky> חחחח משה, אתה זה שיזם את עניין ההגעה של חיילים P:
<sijp> Guest55703: ממתי אפשר לבחור הרד דיסק בסייר הקבצים?
<Rodensky> קרביים נמצאים בהכרה בסופ"ש רק בשישי בערב, וזה בהנחה שהם לא טירונים :))
<sijp> אפשר לבחור רק מחיצות
<Shualdon> מצב שני, כמה קרביים כבר יש בינינו?
<Rodensky> לא ספרתי כמה, אבל יצא לי להכיר פה כמה שאמרו לי שהם קרביים
<Guest55703> i'm going to places-> computer -> 320 HARD DISK
<Guest55703> and i'm getting to my D partition
<Rodensky> בכל אופן עניין השישי-בצהריים נוגע לכל חייל שמשרת בבסיס סגור
<Rodensky> לא רק קרביים
<Rodensky> הרוב אינם קרביים למעשה
<talko> טוב, הדיון הזה בקרביים ולא קרביים מגיע לאנשהו?
<Rodensky> בקיצור אם אתם מצפים לחיילים שמגיעים מבסיסים סגורים, אל תבנו על יום חמישי, כי הרוב יוצאים בשישי בבוקר לכיוון הבית
<sijp> Guest55703 : זה לא באמת הרד דיסק. עכשיו כשאתה רושם את זה זה באמת מוזר. הכוונה היא למחיצה.
<Guest55703> יש לי דרך להגיע למחיצה שנייהה?
<Guest55703> השנייה
<Elihai> לפחות 50 כפרעלייך
<moshe742> שלחתי את המייל
<sijp> Guest55703 : היא לא מופיעה ב־computer ?
<talko> i'd say open up the terminal again, now type:" sudo fdisk -l "
<Guest55703> לא
<talko> it should show you what partitions you have
<Guest55703> אני מגיע רק לקבצים שהיו לי בD
<Guest55703> אני בדואל בוט, ד"א
<sijp> תעשה את מה ש־talko אמר
<talko> later you can mount any partition using the mount command, or better yet - read about the way linux handles hard drives
<talko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Hoborg> AutomaticallyMountPartitions - Community Ubuntu Documentation @ help.ubuntu.com
<Gargamel64> ‏‫שימו לב ש-Guest55703 משתמש בוויבי, אם זה רלוונטי
<Guest55703> תודה, אני אנסה :)
<talko> well, first step is to eradicate windows and install linux on the entire drive, that should fix all your problems :)
<Elihai> שלום יש פה מתכנת php
<Elihai> דרוש בדחיפות
<talko> for what project?
<Rodensky> יש במרכז התוכנה כלי עם ממשק גרפי מלא שדרכו אפשר לקבוע בקלות אילו מחיצות יעוגנו אוטומטית עם המערכת ומאפיינים נוספים עבור המחיצות
<Rodensky> בלי להתעסק עם הטרמינל
<talko> real men use the terminal
<Rodensky> i'm not a man.
<talko> http://xkcd.com/378/
<Hoborg> xkcd: Real Programmers @ xkcd.com
<Rodensky> הכלי הזה נקרא storage device manager
<Rodensky> הוא קיים במרכז התוכנה והוא פשוט מאוד לשימוש
<Gargamel64> מזכיר לי משפט: מתכנתים אמיתיים כותבים קוד וזה ישר מתקמפל ועובד. דיבגינג זה לכוסיות
<talko> debugging sucks, testing rocks!
<talko> :P
<Rodensky> כמה גברים צריך כדי להחליף מנורה? אפס, כי גבר אמיתי לא מפחד מהחושך.
<Guest55703> Rodensky, thx
<talko> כמה נשים צריך כדי להחליף נורה? רק אחת, היא מחזיקה את הנורה והעולם מסתובב סביבה
<Rodensky> Guest55703, אין בעד מה
<Rodensky> talko, כמה נשים צריך כדי להחליף נורה? אפס, כי לאישה אמיתית יש גבר אמיתי שיעשה את זה בשבילה :)
<talko> רגע, אבל לפני רגע אמרת שצריך אפס גברים בשביל להחליף נורה, ז"א שהאישה תשב עם הגבר בחושך
<Rodensky> נייט
<Gargamel64> אז בעצם אמרת שאי אפשר להחליף נורות
<Rodensky> *facepalm*
<Elihai> יש םפה מתכנת php
<Gargamel64> :P
<talko> Elihai, for what project?
<talko> יש רופא בקהל?
<Gargamel64> יש פה מישהו מבת ים?
<talko> LOL
<Elihai> לא בידיוק פרוקיטא
<Elihai> צריך מתכנת קבוע לחברת הוסטינג.
<talko> Care to share the job description?
<Elihai> talko? אפשר פרטי
<Elihai> ?
<Shualdon> http://xkcd.com/272/
<Hoborg> xkcd: Linux User at Best Buy @ xkcd.com
<moshe742> Ddorda, אז עושים מפגש ואיפה?
<talko> מפגש! yey!
<moshe742> talko, אתה חבר במיילינג ליסט של אובונטו ישראל?
<talko> לא
<moshe742> אז תירשם, שלחתי מייל לגבי אובונטו על הדשא לגבי מתי כל אחד יכול להגיע למפגש, גם אתה יכול להגיד מתי אתה יכול כדי שנתאם בזמן שמתאים לכמה שיותר אנשים
<serfus> moshe742, דיברתם?
<moshe742> עדיין לא
<serfus> moshe742, אז בעיקרון אני פנוי בשעה הקרובה אם עדיין אתם רוצים
<moshe742> talko, יש שם דיבורים על כל מיני דברים כך שכדאי לדעתי להיות רשומים לזה
<talko> אבל צריך חשבון לונצ'פאד בשביל זה.. זה סתם מדכא, אולי תשתמשו בגוגל גרופס בשביל רשימת התפוצה במקום?
<moshe742> למה אתה לא רוצה להירשם ללאנצ'פד?
<Elihai> מי שמתכנת php מוזמן לפנות אלי.
<Elihai> תודה
<Elihai> דרך אגב, משה?
<moshe742> כן?
<Elihai> מכיר wine
<serfus> talko, אם אתה מתעסק באובונטו, במוקדם או מאוחר תצטרך חשבון לאנצ'פד
<Elihai> ?
<serfus> talko, חוץ מזה, זה לוקח בדיוק שניה
<moshe742> כן, למה?
<talko> אבל זה עוד חשבון שצריך לזכור בשבילו את הססמא והכל
<Elihai> הסרתי אותו, אבל הוא לא מוסר מה"יישומים בתפריטים שם, ויש שם תוכנה אחת שלא נמחקת
<moshe742> איך הסרת את וויין?
<talko> אני מתעסק עם אובונטו בבית ובעבודה, כבר לא מעט זמן אבל אף פעם לא עלה לי הצורך בחשבון כזה..
<serfus> talko, אני מתכוון מבחינה קהילתית, לא בשימוש
<Elihai> רגיל דרך מרכז התוכנות
<talko> well...
<serfus> talko, אם אני לא טועה זה גם חשבון openid ככה שאם יש לך זה כבר
<Rodensky> Elihai, לפעמים התוכנה לא נמחקת מהתפריט של היישומים, פשוט תיכנס לערכיה שלו ותמחק
<Rodensky> *לעריכה
<Elihai> אני לא מצליח
<Elihai> זה לא נכנס
<Elihai> אפשר פקודה במסוף
<Rodensky> מה לא נכנס?
<Elihai> למחיקת wine
<Rodensky> איך אתה עושה את זה?
<Elihai> כנראה התוכנה מסרבת להמחק
<Rodensky> אם הסרת את וויין דרך מרכז התוכנה אז הוא הוסר
<Rodensky> אין לך מה לדאוג
<Rodensky> פשוט וויין משום מה נשאר בתפריט של היישומים למרות שהוא הוסר מהמערכת
<Rodensky> אז רק צריך להיכנס לעריכה של התפריט
<Rodensky> כדי למחוק את וויין משם אם זה מפריע לך בעין
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<Elihai> אבל אני לא רוצה שהוא יהיה פה,
<talko> elihai, delete the .wine folder from your home dir
<Elihai> שימחק לגמרי
<Rodensky> אני מסבירה לך שהתוכנה נמחקה לגמרי
<Rodensky> רק הלינק בתפריט נשאר,
<Rodensky> אז תיכנס לעריכה של התפריט ותמחוק אותו
<Rodensky> זה כל הסיפור
<Elihai> אני יתקין מחדש, ואני יסיר בדרך נכונה
<talko> rodensky, I had this once too, it's not wine itself but a ghost of things you installed under wine, usually if you delete .wine from your home it will fix it
<Elihai> אפשר פקודה במסוף
<Elihai> להסרת wine
<Rodensky> talko, המחיקה של התיקייה לא בהכרח מוחקת את זה מהתפריט. זה איזה קטע שהתפריט עצמו
<Rodensky> Elihai, כבר הסרת את וויין
<Rodensky> מה לא ברור?
<Elihai> מאכפת לכם לתת לי תפקודה?
<Rodensky> *של התפריט
<Rodensky> פקודת הסרה רגילה
<Elihai> כן הסרה בטוחה
<Elihai> כמו שצריך
<Rodensky> http://www.nyutech.com/2009/03/how-to-install-and-completely-remove.html
<Hoborg> Nyutech: How to install and completely remove Wine? @ www.nyutech.com
<Gargamel64> Elihai: קליק ימני על התפריט, ואז "ערוך תפריטים"
<Gargamel64> תעשה מה שאמרו לך
<Gargamel64> זה לא קשור להתקנה
<Rodensky> Elihai, http://www.nyutech.com/2009/03/how-to-install-and-completely-remove.html
<Hoborg> Nyutech: How to install and completely remove Wine? @ www.nyutech.com
<Elihai> אפשר פקודה להסיר
<Rodensky> יש במדריך
<Rodensky> נתתי לך את הלינק
<Rodensky> רשום לך במפורט איך מתקינים ואיך מסירים את וויין דרך הטרמינל
<Elihai> הצלחתי להסיר לחלוטין אפילו שלא יהיה בתפריט
<Rodensky> שמחה בשבילך...
<Gurbrg> היי
<Gurbrg> אני מקמפל עם g++
<Gurbrg> למה הוא חייב להחזיר int?
<Ddorda> Gurbrg: מה זאת אומרת?
<Gargamel64> אתה מדבר על main?
<sijp> main צריך להחזיר int. זה בעצם קוד ההצלחה של התכנית
<Gurbrg> סבבה, תודה.
<moshe742> Ddorda, עושים פגישה או לא?
<Ddorda> יאללה
<Ddorda> אז...?
<moshe742> פה?
<moshe742> serfus, אנחנו מתחילים
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן, אני פה...
<moshe742> התכוונתי איפה נעשה את המפגש
<Ddorda> moshe742: #ubuntu-il-meeting
<talko> רוצים לעשות מפגש כדי להחליט איפה עושים את המפגש?
<moshe742> אני לא רואה אותך שם
<Ddorda> talko: רעיון מצוין
<Ddorda> moshe742: אתה לא נכנסת..
<moshe742> כן, כתבתי את זה לא נכון
<moshe742> אני נכנס
<moshe742> serfus, המפגש יהיה בחדר #ubuntu-il-meeting
<moshe742> serfus, פה?
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivW37huDN1A
<Elihai> ?
<trew100> Shualdon: מה???
<Shualdon> !!
<trew100> יתא לי גם להתקל בזה כמה פעמים
<trew100> יצא*
<trew100> מה השטות הזאת באמת?
<Shualdon> אתה לא מכיר את השיר המקורי?
<trew100> אצלי הוא רוצה ספארי מותקן
<Shualdon> ??
<trew100> שניה אני ילע הצילום
<trew100> יעלה*
<trew100> Shualdon: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/04/09/plasma-desktopTT1648.jpg
<Shualdon> זה לא אומר ספארי
<trew100> אופס
<Shualdon> .....
<trew100> היה לי אחד ששולח לספארי
<Shualdon> זו כנראה הגדרה בפיירפוקס
<nady> שבוע טוב
<Ddorda> !wiki כתיבה
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/קווי_יסוד_לשימוש_ב־IRC
<Ddorda> !wiki ערכים
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/ערכים_שמתאימים_למתחילים
<Ddorda> !wiki ערכים לכתיבה
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
#ubuntu-il 2011-04-10
<avi1333_> מה קורה?:D
<avi1333_> היום אמורה לצאת הגרסא החדשה לא?
<Shualdon> לא....
<Shualdon> רק בסוף החודש
<avi1333_> אה:S אבל הגרסא נקראת על שם התאריך לא? 10.04?....
<avi1333_> *11.04
<Shualdon> נו...
<Shualdon> ויש עוד 20 יום עד לסוף החודש
<avi1333_> ואז זה כבר יהיה מאי...:S
<avi1333_> חחח טוב נחכה בסבלנות:D
<Shualdon> זה בד"כ יוצא ב-29 לחודש
<avi1333_> אה סבבה ,אין עוד הרבה לחכות:D
<Shualdon> קצת סבלנות
<Shualdon> וגם אז מומלץ לחכות קצת
<Shualdon> עד שמתקינים/מעדכנים
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב אין למה למהר:D
<Shualdon> Rodensky: עדית לי חשק לנסות ממשקים חדשים
<Shualdon> עשית*
<Shualdon> התקנתי קובונטו על מכונה וירטואלית
<Rodensky> מחקתי את כל העקבות של יוניטי
<Rodensky> פיניתי 21 ג'יגה בהום
<Rodensky> וכיווצתי את הרוט מ50 ג'יגה ל11
<avi1333_> רודנסקי איך באמת התרשמת המיונטי?
<Rodensky> יוניטי זה וירוס
<avi1333_> *מהיונטי
<Rodensky> זה לא ממשק גרפי, זה וירוס
<Interruptus> יאפ יוניטי זה וירוס
<avi1333_> חחחחח
<Shualdon> חחח
<Shualdon> ליוניטי יש פוטנצליאל
<Shualdon> אבל הוא חצי אפוי
<avi1333_> אני רק מהלסתכל בתמונות לא רוצה לגעת בממשק גרפי הזה
<avi1333_> אני נשאר גם גנום
<Shualdon> הם מיהרו מדי לבנות אותו שיש הרבה פיצ'רים שחסרים לי
<Interruptus> היית אוכל ביצה חצי אפויה?
<avi1333_> *עפ
<Shualdon> בינתיים אני עם הגנום שלי
<Shualdon> בלפטופ שאני אקנה ללימודים אני רוצה לנסות משהו אחר
<Shualdon> אולי כמה ממשקים שאני אחליף ביניהם
<Interruptus> XFCE
<avi1333_> לך על פלאקסבוקס
<Interruptus> מזכיר את גנום מלפני שנתיים
<avi1333_> קליל ונוח מאוד
<Shualdon> כן
<Interruptus> פלוקס מינימליסטי מאודמאוד
<Interruptus> יש את אופןבוקס
<Shualdon> התקנתי זובונטו לפי עצם רודנסקי
<Shualdon> על מכונה וירטואלית
<Shualdon> עצת*
<avi1333_> יצא לי להתעסק עם זובנטו וזנחתי אותה די מהר
<Rodensky> XFCE RULEZ
<Shualdon> אני תוהה איך צריכת הסוללה שלו
<Rodensky> אני מעריכה שהיא יותר נמוכה, כי גם צריכת המשאבים שלו באופן כללי נמוכה יותר
<Shualdon> הא אה
<Rodensky> סוואפ, ראם ומעבד כמעט לא עובדים, והמערכת טסה
<Rodensky> לא עובדים, לא משומשים, לא יודעת מה המינוח הנכון
<Rodensky> אגב, להגיד שיוניטי "חצי אפוי" זה כמו להגיד שגוש צואה הוא "חצי מחורבן"
<Shualdon> חח
<Shualdon> יש לו פוטנצליאל שאני מקווה שיתממש בגירסאות הבאות
<Interruptus> ראש צב הוא חצי מחורבן
<Shualdon> :X
<Rodensky> תאמינו לי, רק XFCE :)
<Shualdon> גם KDE חמוד
<Interruptus> על הנייח יש לי XFCE
<Shualdon> למי שאוהב את כל הeye candy
<Interruptus> קיידיאי זה וויסטה
<Rodensky> KDE זולל משאבים
<Rodensky> הוא כבד נורא ועמוס לעין
<Shualdon> ברור
<Rodensky> אני מאוד אוהבת eye candy, אבל אפשר לעשות את זה עם צריכה יותר נמוכה
<Shualdon> זה לנחיתה רכה מווינדוס
<Rodensky> איזה נחיתה רכה... האובונטו הראשון שניסיתי היה קובונטו
<Shualdon> ו...
<Interruptus> זה לנחות על בלטות שבורות
<Shualdon> זה ממשק דומה לווינדוס
<Rodensky> זה לנחות על  הריצפה באולמי ורסאי
<Shualdon> למי שקשה לו להתרגל מהר
<Rodensky> זה לא דומה לויסטה
<Rodensky> זה אמנם עמוס ויזואלית כמוה
<Rodensky> באותה רמה
<Rodensky> אפילו יותר
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא נורא בשום דבר
<Rodensky> זה עשה עלי רושם שזה מיועד לאנשים שלא עושים עם המחשב שום דבר חוץ מלהראות אותו לאנשים, שייראו כמה יפה הדסקטופ שלהם
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> כמו איפור ב5 שכבות
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Shualdon> ויש כאלה :P
<Interruptus> תלכי 5 דקות בשמש הכל נמס ונוזל
<Rodensky> איפור של דראג ב10 שכבות
<Shualdon> חח
<Rodensky> זה טוב רק להופעה
<Interruptus> ונראה מקושקש
<Rodensky> חשוב לי מאוד שסביבת העבודה שלי תיראה  אסתטית ועם אפקטים, אבל זה צריך לקשט את הדברים השימושיים והנוחים, זה לא צריך לבוא במקומם
<Shualdon> זה יותר לילדים ופקצות מתלהבות
<Rodensky> אז בגנום התקנתי קומפיז+קאירו+סקרינלטס, בXFCE אני לא צריכה את הדברים האלה :)
<Shualdon> ובשביל להדגים את היכולות של לינוקס
<Shualdon> אני רוצה לנסות גם את גנום של
<avi1333_> גנום של עדיין בשלבי פיתוח ,לא?
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> ולא מזמן דחו שוב את תאריך היציאה של
<Interruptus> נו בXFCE אפשר פשוט לעשות פאנלים
<avi1333_> :S
<Shualdon> והוא היה אמור לצאת עוד חודש ככה
<Shualdon> ודחו לספטמבר
<Rodensky> Interruptus, אפשר לעשות בקלות שהפאנלים יתנהגו כמו הדוק של קאירו
<Shualdon> Interruptus: אני באמת צריך מישהו שיעשה לי את הפאנלים
<avi1333_> לדעתי אבל גם בגנום של דיי פשילו:S
<Rodensky> ובלי זלילית המשאבים שלו
<Interruptus> ככה נכנסים ויוצאים
<Interruptus> ?
<Interruptus> יעני נעלמים כשצריך
<avi1333_> בשביל מה אני צריך את כל האפקטים והשטויות האלה?:S
<Rodensky> כן
<Interruptus> הא זה יפה באמת
<Rodensky> אפשר לבחור להם מיקומים שונים
<Shualdon> לפעמים האפקטים מייעלים
<Rodensky> כמו של קאירו
<Shualdon> ולא רק נראים טוב
<Rodensky> אפשר לבחור שקיפות בכל מיני תנאים
<Interruptus> זה התחליף לגנום
<Interruptus> אני רק מחכה שסוזה יעברו ל XFCE
<Rodensky> זה התחליף לגנום+קומפיז D:
<Interruptus> כאילו לגנום3
<Interruptus> ואני אעבור בלפטופ גם ל XFCE
<avi1333_> אני באמת רוצה לבדוק את סוזה בימיפ הקרובים...
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivW37huDN1A
<Rodensky> יש גם אפקטים שונים שדומים לאפקטים של קומפיז
<Shualdon> בדקתי את פדורה לא מזמן
<Shualdon> והדבר שהכי הפליא אותי זה מהירות ההתקנה
<Rodensky> עשיתי שרק החלון האקטיבי יהיה אטום, כל השאר הופכים לשקופים מעט ברקע. חלון שמזיזים אותו הוא בשקיפות שבין החלונות הלא פעילים לבין החלון הפעיל
<Shualdon> זה היה פאקינג מהיר
<Rodensky> והדברים האלה לא מצריכים התקנות מיוחדות
<Rodensky> הם מובנים :)
<Shualdon> יש את זה גם בקומפיז
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> חומביז
<Rodensky> Shualdon, כל הרעיון זה לא להתקין קומפיז
<Shualdon> גם אצלי עשיתי חלון שמזיזים אותו נהיה קצת שקוף
<Shualdon> אובונטו בא עם קומפיז
<Rodensky> אה וכמובן שיש מעבר בין מסכים באמצעות גלגלת העכבר
<Rodensky> Shualdon, ממש לא
<Shualdon> הדבר שצריך להתקין זה את הccsm
<Rodensky> בגרסאות האחרונות הוא מגיע עם גרסה רזה של קומפיז
<Rodensky> צריך להתקין גם את הCCSM
<Rodensky> וזה אוכל משאבים
<Rodensky> בXFCE אין קומפיז ולא צריך להתקין אותו
<Rodensky> האפקטים האלה מובנים
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> ראיתי
<Shualdon> אבל לא חקרתי כל כך לעומק
<Rodensky> אין את כ-ל האפקטים של קומפיז, אבל העיקריים שחשובים לעבודה כמו הקטע עם החלונות קיימים
<Rodensky> יש פה יישומים לפאנלים שמחליפים לי בצורה ממש טובה את הסקרינלטס
<Shualdon> יש ווידג'טים כמו של הסקרינלטס?
<Rodensky> לא בדיוק
<Rodensky> אני השתמשתי בסקרינלטים של לוח שנה, מזג אוויר ואחד שמציג חלונות פתוחים בתור אייקונים צפים עם רקע שקוף
<Rodensky> אז פה אני לא צריכה אותם
<Rodensky> לוח השנה orage כבר מגיע עם XFCE
<Rodensky> ואפשר לעשות אותו שהוא יוצג כמו הסקרינלט של לוח השנה
<Rodensky> מזג האוויר יש כמו בפאנל של גנום אבל מוצג יותר נוח
<Rodensky> ועם תחזית בקליק
<Rodensky> ולהצגת חלונות יצרתי פאנל שמתנהג כמו דוק, ומציג לי את החלונות בתור אייקונים
<Rodensky> אבל נראה לי
<Rodensky> שאני מעדיפה את זה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: עכשיו תורך לנסות לשכנע אותנו לעבור לפאקסבוקס
<Rodensky> *מעיפה
<Shualdon> אני כרגע משתמש בAWN
<Rodensky> כי קליק אמצעי בעכבר נותן לי את כל החלונות הפתוחים והממוזערים בשני הדסקטופים
<Rodensky> אז הדוק עם החלונות קצת מיותר
<Shualdon> קיצר
<Ddorda> Rodensky: למה את משכנעת אותנו לעבור?
<Shualdon> אני צריך לבדוק יותר לעומק את XFCE
<Rodensky> Ddorda, אני לא, אנשים פשוט שאלו איך החוויה עם XFCE
<Ddorda> הוונתי
<Ddorda> הבנתי*
<Rodensky> זה אחרי הסיוט של יוניטי:)
<Ddorda> :X
<Shualdon> הוונת...?
<Ddorda> * מכחיש
<Rodensky> אם לא היה היוניטי המסריח ואם גנום לא היו קופצים מעל הפופיק עם גנום 3 דמוי יוניטי שלהם
<Rodensky> אז הייתי נשארת עם גנום 2
<Rodensky> אבל מן הסתם ברגע שיוצאות הגרסאות האלה, מהר מאוד יפסיקו לתמוך בגרסאות ישנות יותר
<Interruptus> אני ממש מחכה
<Interruptus> הולך להיות לי קשה לעבור בלפטופ
<Interruptus> בנייח זה בסדר
<Interruptus> יש לי שם כבר שנים
<Rodensky> Interruptus, אתה קולט מה זה שאחרי היוניטי פיניתי 21 ג'יגה בהום והצלחתי לכווץ את הרוט מ50 ל11 ג'יגה?? :)
<Interruptus> טירוף
<Interruptus> פשוט טירוף
<Interruptus> וירוס היוניטי
<Interruptus> שדות הקטל
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> אני לא חושב אבל שזה בגלל היוניטי
<Ddorda> אולי הוא היה הטריגר
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אתה יודע אם יש חדש מהמקור?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: באיזה נושא?
<Shualdon> עולמות
<Ddorda> מה המקור קשורים? או שפספסתי משהו?
<Shualdon> ביקשתי שתדברו עם המקור על מימון לעולמות
<Shualdon> אם הם יכולים לעזור לממן את הדוכן
<Ddorda> Shualdon: המ.. תדבר עם משה על זה, הוא הפעיל החדש
<Ddorda> לדרו נגמר הזמן לחיות
<Ddorda> ;)
<Shualdon> חשבתי שאולי יש לך מושג
<Ddorda> נופ
<Ddorda> מצטער
<Shualdon> לא מתקבל
<Ddorda> לא צריך שיתקבל
<avi1333_> תגידו על איזה פלאפון אנדרויד אתם ממליצים במחיר של עד 1500 שקל?
<Shualdon> http://www.zap.co.il/models.aspx?sog=e-cellphone&db175837=175846&db1813563=1813564&db398337=2066667
<avi1333_> חחח כן חיפשתי כבר בזאפ:D
<Shualdon> אם בא לך להוסיף עוד קצת אז אני ממליץ לך על גלקסי אס
<avi1333_> אני פשוט שואל מה אתם ממליצים:D אתה יודע כאלה שייש להם מכשיר מסויים ויכולים להמליץ עליו
<avi1333_> כן אבל הוא כבר מגיע לסביבות ה2330 שקל:S
<Shualdon> 2000
<avi1333_> בעיקרון חשבתי ללכת על הx10 mini שהוא מאוד זול הוא עולה 800 שקל והוא קטן ונוח
<avi1333_> אני לא אוהב את הפלאפונים הענקיים האלה
<Shualdon> כדאי שתלך לחנות ותבדוק בעצמך
<avi1333_> יש חנות מסויימת שאתה ממליץ עליה?<
<Shualdon> לא ממש
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב תודה בכל אופן:D באמת נראה לי הכי טיוב זה ללכת לאיזה חנות ולהתנסות שם בכמה מכשירים ואז להחליט
<Rodensky> הולי שיט
<Rodensky> יורד שלג וברד
<Rodensky> 8 מעלות בחוץ
<Rodensky> אביב
<Shualdon> :X
<Rodensky> ויורד שלג וברד!!
<Rodensky> וממש חזק
<Rodensky> כמו שיורד גשם
<Interruptus> @_@
<Interruptus> lucky you!!
<HaimN> Rodensky, איפה את נמצאת?
<Rodensky> טוב נחלש קצת, עכשיו אין ברד מטורף, רק שלג :)
<Rodensky> רומניה
<HaimN> וואי, כיף לך
<HaimN> טסת עם טארום?
<Rodensky> כן
<HaimN> איך הם היו? כשאני טסתי איתם הם היו זוועתיים
<Rodensky> אני טסה איתם כבר שנתיים וחצי
<Rodensky> הם אחלה
<HaimN> אם רק העזתי לבקש מים מהדיילים הם נעצו בי כזה מבט שמיד ברחתי למקום
<HaimN> והיה שם חם מוות
<Rodensky> מתי זה היה?
<HaimN> לא הדליקו מזגן
<HaimN> זה היה באב
<Rodensky> במה?
<HaimN> בערך באוגוסט
<Rodensky> השנה?
<Rodensky> כשאני טסה איתם, כל הדיילים תמיד נחמדים אלי, גם כשאני מבקשת עוד כוס מים, והמיזוג אויר מצוין
<Rodensky> הבעיה זה בנמל התעופה של בוקרשט ששם תמיד או שקפוא מוות או שחם רצח
<Rodensky> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/8/8d/Math_captcha.jpg
<Interruptus> @_@
<Interruptus> לבכות
<Shualdon> אני דיי בטוח שלמחשש יש יותר סיכוי לפתור את זה מלבנאדם
<Shualdon> מחשב
<HaimN> Rodensky, כנראה נפלתי על דיילים לא משהו, כולם בטיסה אצלינו רטנו
<HaimN> היית צריכה לראות איך כולם שם מנפנפים במגזינים שהיו בכיסאות
<Rodensky> מישהו ביקש לעשות משהו בקשר למזגן או שכולם רק רטנו?
<HaimN> כן
<HaimN> כמה ביקשו
<HaimN> והם אמרו שהם לא יכולים להגביר
<HaimN> או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> להגביר מה?
<HaimN> להגביר את המיזוג
<Rodensky> אם חם במטוס אז צריך להוריד את המזגן, לא להגביר אותו. מחוץ למטוס זה איזה מינוס 50 :-)
<HaimN> :)
<HaimN> צודקת...
<Rodensky> קורה שיש טיסה פשלה
<Rodensky> לכל חברה זה יכול לקרות
<Rodensky> חוץ מאוסטריאן
<Rodensky> הם יקים P:
<HaimN> אבא שלי טס המון, והיחידים שהיו כל פעם מעולים היו קוריאן אייר
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8mz9uOvFQA
<Interruptus> נוסטלגיה
<Rodensky> נוסטלגיה זו מילה קטנה על הדבר הזה :)))
<Interruptus> ישר עולה לי בראש
<Interruptus> קיץ
<Interruptus> ארטיק אבטיח
<Interruptus> ומופעים בדולפינריום
<Rodensky> אני זוכרת את הקיץ שמקרנה הייתה הדבר הכמעט יחיד שהתנגן בכל מקום
<Rodensky> קליפ חזק
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWRi7gDYjVY
<Shualdon> Rodensky: אני משחק עם זובונטו ומנסה לעהפוך את הפאנל לדוק
<Shualdon> יש לך מושג אם אפשר לתקוע אפליקיות שתמיד יהיו על הפאנל?
<Rodensky> מז"א?
<Rodensky> כל מה שאתה שם עליו תמיד יהיה עליו
<Shualdon> שגם אם תוכנה לא פתוחה
<Rodensky> שאלה משונה
<Rodensky> ברור
<Shualdon> אני אוכל להפעיל אותה מהפאנל
<Shualdon> מזתומרת ברור?
<Rodensky> right click on the panel -> add new items
<Rodensky> תוסיף launcher
<Shualdon> לא כאלה
<Rodensky> ושם אתה יכול גם להפוך אותו ללאנצ'ר בודד עבור תוכנה כמו שאתה אומר
<Shualdon> רגע
<Rodensky> וגם להפוך אותו לתפריט
<Rodensky> שממנו יצאו לאנצ'רים אחרים
<Shualdon> לא בדיוק מה שהתכוונתי
<Shualdon> הוספתי לאנצ'ר
<Shualdon> של פיירפוקס בשביל הדוגמא
<Shualdon> וכשאני לוחתץ עליו נפתח פיירפוקס
<Shualdon> אבל אז אני רוצה שהלאנצ'ר יהיה הכפתור של פיירפוקס
<Shualdon> אם הבנת למה אני מתכוון
<Rodensky> הבנתי
<Shualdon> אחרת יש לי 2 פיירפוקסים בפאנל
<Rodensky> שהלאנצ'ר יהיה גם מעין טאסק טריי
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> בדיוק
<Shualdon> אפשרי?
<Shualdon> זה מה שאני אוהב בדוק
<Rodensky> לא ידוע לי
<Rodensky> אולי אפשר, אני לא ניסיתי
<Shualdon> קיצר דורש חקירה
<Shualdon> אבל נחמד xfce
<Shualdon> מקסימום מתקינים דוק
<HaimN> אולי תסיר את הפאנל ותתקין WAN
<HaimN> *AWN
<HaimN> Avant Window Navigator
<Shualdon> זה מה שיש לי עכשיו בגנום
<HaimN> אה, אוקי
<Rodensky> האמת שלי זה הציק
<Rodensky> שהיה לי את זה בדוק
<Shualdon> זה ממש נוח לי
<Shualdon> יש לי 4 תוכנות שאני משתמש הכי הרבה שממוסמרות לדוק
<Shualdon> ויש לי רק את זה
<Shualdon> את הפאנל למטה הסרתי
<Shualdon> את הפאנל למעלה אני מסתיר
<Rodensky> אני עשיתי "דוק" עם כמה דברים קבועים בפאנל קטן שיושב בפינה ימנית תחתונה על הגבול הימני של המסך
<Shualdon> כך שיש לי את כל המסך לכרום שלי
<HaimN> אני שם רק את פיירפוקס והמסוף
<Rodensky> ו"דוק" שמכיל רק טאסק טריי אבל של אייקונים גדולים כמו בויסטה במקום מלבנים עם שמות כמו של גנום
<Rodensky> הדוק של הטאסק טריי במרכז הגבול התחתון
<HaimN> זה בעצם UNITY לא?
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> ביוניטי יש לך פאנל צדדי קבוע שאתה לא יכול לשנות אותו, ומופיעים בו בעיקר דברים שנקבעו מראש ואתה לא יכול למחוק אותם גם אם אתה לא משתמש בהם
<Rodensky> בXFCE אתה קובע מה יופיע ואיך יופיע ואיפה
<Rodensky> למעשה, כברירת מחדל הוא מגיע כשהוא נראה כמו גנום 2, עם שני פאנלים ועם אותם דברים עליהם
<HaimN> אני מקווה מאוד שבקרוב נוכל לערוך את UNITY, אחרת אני אאלץ לעזוב את אובונטו
<HaimN> או להשאר עם גירסה ישנה
<HaimN> אני מאמין שיוציאו תוכנות בכדי לערוך את זה בפשטות, הרי בסה"כ זה קוד פתוח
<Rodensky> למה לעזוב את אובונטו?
<Rodensky> אתה יכול להתקין זובונטו
<Rodensky> אותו אובונטו אבל עם סביבת עבודה שונה שדומה יותר לגנום 2
<Rodensky> קצת יותר גמישה לטעמי
<Shualdon> גם אם תעשכן עדיין ישאל לך הגנום הרגיל
<Shualdon> אתה לא מחוייב להשתמש ביוניטי
<HaimN> התכוונתי לאובונטו בצורתו הנוכחית
<Rodensky> Shualdon, ממש לא
<Rodensky> בשדרוג ל11.04
<Rodensky> המערכת דורסת את גנום
<Rodensky> ומתקינה יוניטי
<Rodensky> ואז מתחיל הבלאגן
<Shualdon> את בטוחה?
<Rodensky> בטוחה
<HaimN> ראיתי שגנום 3 גם נראה כמו יוניטי
<Shualdon> כי אפשר לבחור בגנום הרגיל בכניסה ליוזר
<Rodensky> כששדרגתי חשבתי שגנום יישאר לי כמו בשדרוגים קודמים
<Rodensky> הרי קודם לא משנה איזו סביבה בחרת, המערכת שדרגה את הסביבה שלך בלי לדרוס אותה
<Rodensky> עכשיו לא
<Shualdon> :X
<HaimN> יוניטי דופק את גנום למרות שהוא משאיר אותה
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Rodensky> הוא דורס את גנום לא ע"י הסרה מלאה והתקנה של יוניטי אלא ע"י התקנה במקביל ודפיקה של הגנום שהופך לבלתי שמיש
<Rodensky> ועל הדרך גם הופך את יוניטי לבלתי שמיש
<Shualdon> למה?
<HaimN> בקיצור, אני מקוה שמישהו שם יתעורר ויתקן את כל הבעיות האלו
<Rodensky> לא יודעת למה, אבל ככה זה
<Shualdon> איך הוא דופק את גנום?
<Rodensky> הוא דופק גנום כך שאתה לא יכול להציג אותו
<Shualdon> מזתומרת?
<Rodensky> חסרים לך דברים על המסך
<Rodensky> חלקים מהמסך בכלל אתה לא רואה
<Shualdon> התקנתי את 11.04 על מכונה וירטואלית ואני מסוגל להכנס לגנום קלאסיק
<Rodensky> זה כמו וירוס
<Rodensky> כי התקנת אותו נקי
<Rodensky> אני מדברת על שדרוג
<Shualdon> המ...
<Rodensky> שדרוג דורס את גנום
<HaimN> אני בכל אופן תמיד אוהב לעשות התקנה נקיה פעם בחצי שנה
<Rodensky> אם אתה בקטע של התקנה נקייה אז לך על זה, סביר להניח שיהיו לך פחות בעיות
<HaimN> ככה אני מתחיל מהתחלה אחרי כל המשחקים שלי
<Shualdon> מאז שהתקנתי אובונטו לפני שנתיים לא התקנתי מחדש
<Shualdon> רק שידרגתי
<Rodensky> גם אני רק שדרגתי
<Rodensky> אבל אחרי השדרוג ל11.04 נאלצתי לפרמט כי הוא דרס לי את גנום
<Rodensky> והפך גם את גנום וגם את יוניטי לבלתי שמישים
<HaimN> אני אוהב לראות את המחשב ריק ולהתקין עליו רק מה שאני באמת צריך
<Rodensky> אגב
<Rodensky> הוא דרס גם דברים בהום שלי
<Rodensky> התקנה נקייה של 10.04 עם גנום לאחר מכן לא עזרה כל-כך
<HaimN> אולי תפתחי על זה באג?
<Rodensky> אנשים כבר פתחו מלא באגים על יוניטי
<Rodensky> ראיתי מלא תלונות שכתבו על זה
<Rodensky> אם קנוניקל היו מקשיבים לקהילה שלהם אז היה טעם
<Shualdon> אני חושב שזה בגלל הזמן הקצר שהיה להם
<Shualdon> נקווה שב 11.10 זה ישתפר
<Rodensky> Shualdon, במקום לקפוץ ליוניטי הטיפשי הזה, הם יכלו לסדר בגרסה הזו את כל הבאגים שהם סוחבים מגרסאות קודמות ושהרבה יותר קריטיים מאיך שהמערכת נראית
<Rodensky> כי מבחינה גרפית גם איך שהיא נראית ב10.10 זה מצוין
<Rodensky> הפסיקו הברד והשלג, יצאה השמש והמיסה הכל
<Shualdon> הם פשוט ראו שגנום 3 יוצאת עם ממשק חדש
<Shualdon> ולא רצו לעבור אליו כי הדד ליין לא היה בטוח
<Shualdon> אז הם בנו ממשק חדש
<Rodensky> Shualdon, הם יכלו להישאר עם גנום 2
<Rodensky> הם יכלו לעבור לXFCE4
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שגנום 3 יותר מוכן מיוניטי
<Shualdon> כנראה שהן קפצו מעל הפופיק פה
<Shualdon> אבל זו גירסא ראשונה
<Shualdon> ותמיש יש מקום לשיפור
<HaimN> אז יש סיכו שיחזרו לגנום 3?
<Shualdon> נחכה לגירסא הבאה
<Rodensky> זו ממש לא גרסה גרסה
<Rodensky> הם כבר איזה שנה או שנתיים עובדים על יוניטי
<Rodensky> קודם הם הוציאו את זה לנטבוקים
<Rodensky> והכל היה בסדר
<Rodensky> אם כי הם ידעו שזה מתנגש עם גנום
<Rodensky> אבל לא היו כל-כך הרבה בעיות
<Rodensky> היוניטי שאתה רואה עכשיו זה אחרי שקנוניקל "שיפרה" את היוניטי של הנטבוקים והפכה את זה לסיוט
<Rodensky> וחוץ מזה שאם זה גרסה ראשונה ולא אפויה,  אז היה אפשר להוציא אותה בתור חלופה לניסוי, לא בתור ברירת המחדל של המערכת...
<Shualdon> אני בכל מקרה לא הייתי מחליף ליוניטי כרגע
<Shualdon> גם אם לא היית אומרת לי שהיא לא משהו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לדעתי פחות משנה. תחשבי שהוא מבוסס על גנום3
<Ddorda> אז היה צריך קודם שגנום3 יהיה המצב סביר כדי לעשות לו פורק
<Rodensky> דור, שנה שעברה היה לי יוניטי גמור ומתפקד על הנטבוק
<lightpriest_> איך היוניטי של הבטה?
<lightpriest_> אבישי אומר שהיא מעפנה
<Rodensky> היא מאוד מעאפנה
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: יש כמה דברים שאני אוהב בה, אבל היא עובדת לא משהו
<Ddorda> בעיקר מבחינת באגים בכל מקום
<Ddorda> אין מה לעשות, הם בעצמם אומרים שהיא לא מוכנה עדיין
<lightpriest_> מה לא טוב בה?
<lightpriest_> לול :)
<Rodensky> דור, אתה בטוח שזה מבוסס על גנום 3?
<Ddorda> לי למשל השקיפות לא עובדת, וזה מאוד מעצבן לנחש איפה הדברים נמצאים בתפריט
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן
<Rodensky> אבל יוניטי היה מוכן עוד לפני שבכלל שמעו על גנום 3
<Ddorda> יוניטי עדיין לא מוכ8ן
<Ddorda> מוכן*
<Rodensky> תיאורטית הוא מוכן
<Ddorda> והפיתוח שלו התחיל אחרי שהתחיל הפיתוח של גנום3
<Rodensky> הם מוציאים אותו כברירת המחדל של 11.04
<Rodensky> מבחינתם הוא מוכן
<Ddorda> זה שהם עושים את זה, זה לא אומר שהוא מוכן
<lightpriest_> אולי אחרי הבטה הם יתחרטו?
<lightpriest_> 11.04 היא לא LTS
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: ככה אתה מכיר את קנוניקל? :P
<lightpriest_> :)
<Rodensky> סביר להניח שהם יישארו עם היוניטי הדפוק הזה
<Ddorda> הם עברו לאמפתי למרות שהיא מחורבנת והם ידעו את זה, הם לא חזרו חזרה, למרות שהם יודעים שהוא עובד גרוע
<lightpriest_> בהנחה ש11.04 היא לא LTS, והיא לא מוצעת כשדרוג לכל משתמש אז הוא יכול להיות לא מוכן
<Ddorda> כל מי שאני מכיר שעובד בקנוניקל, בכלל לא עובד עם אמפתי
<Rodensky> אמפת'י אחד הגרועים
<Ddorda> בהחלט
<Ddorda> אח שלי מאוד אוהב אותה
<Ddorda> אבל אני לא יכול להבין אותו, בחיי
<Rodensky> אבל בשדרוג זה מותקן לצד פידג'ין ולא דורס את פידג'ין, אז אין בעיה להסיר את זה
<lightpriest_> למה לא לעשות פורק לפידג'ין?
<Rodensky> יוניטי בשדרוג דורסת את גנום ושתיהן דפוקות, אז זה כבר כן בעיה
<Ddorda> למה לא לבנות מחדש את פידג'ין על בסיס Telepathy?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: יש פתרון, שזה להשתמש בסביבה אחרת לגמרי
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> איך?
<Rodensky> אחרי השדרוג הרי הכל נדרס
<Ddorda> למה? אם יש לי משהו מותקן לא מ־PPA ואני משדרג, הוא לא ישאר מותקן?
<Rodensky> בפעם האלף
<Rodensky> גנום נשאר מותקן
<Rodensky> אבל נדרס ע"י רכיבים של יוניטי
<Rodensky> יוניטי כמו וירוס נכנסת לך לקבצי הגדרות בהום, משנה לך דברים
<Rodensky> ואז לא היא ולא גנום, לא מתפקדים
<lightpriest_> איזה דבילי זה :\
<Shualdon> קיצר בינתיים נשארים עם 10.10
<Shualdon> אגב, יוניטי בכלל לא עובד לי במכונה וירטואלית
<Shualdon> בשביל להפעיל אותו אני צריך להכנס לגנום הרגיל ולשנות את ההגדרות ידנית בccsm
<talko> ערב טוב
<Ddorda> talko: היי
<Ddorda> אגב, חבר'ה
<Ddorda> אמיר אלדור עובד על "הודעות אחרונות"
<Ddorda> ממשיך מאיפה שהפסקתי
<Ddorda> הולך לו אדיר
<HaimN> Ddorda, טוב לשמוע
<Ddorda> HaimN: גם לי טוב :)
<Ddorda> HaimN: אגב, ראיתי את מה שאתה רוצה לבנות
<Ddorda> ההפצה
<Ddorda> זה לא מסובך בכלל
<HaimN> נכון
<talko> damn you gprs, can't be connected when talking on the phone
<HaimN> הבעיה היא לשלב לוח עברי בלוח הקיים
<HaimN> חוץ מזה הכל ממש פשוט (לבנות התראה לפני שבת אני לא יודע לבנות, אבל אני מניח שזה גם קל)
<talko> פספסתי כמה שורות פה, יש לוג איפשהו?
<talko> התראה לפני שבת? מה אתה בונה חיים?
<HaimN> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/377
<Hoborg> אובונטו מותאם לישראלים - דתיים | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<talko> זה נורא פשוט לבנות התראה לכיבוי המחשב לפי שעה מסויימת, הכי טוב שגם תבנה כיבוי אוטומטי דקה לפני כניסת השבת
<HaimN> אבל אני מניח שלא כולם היו רוצים שהמחשב ייכבה
<HaimN> צריך לבנות תוכנה שתתעדכן כל פעם לפי השקיעה
<HaimN> וזה נראה לי קצת יותר מורכב
<talko> בכלל לא
<talko> יש לך כבר זמני כניסת שבת אוטומטיים?
<HaimN> אפשר להתבסס על הפרוייקט הזה:
<HaimN> http://libhdate.sourceforge.net/
<Hoborg> LibHdate (home) @ libhdate.sourceforge.net
<talko> אז אפשר להשתמש בהם בשביל לשנות את זמן ההתראה
<Rodensky> יש לאובונטו לוח שנה עברי עם זמני זריחה ושקיעה
<Rodensky> צריך לחפש במאגר
<Rodensky> הייתה תקופה שהשתמשתי בזה
<HaimN> http://code.google.com/p/luach/
<HaimN> את מתכוונת לזה?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> זה היה נקרא Hdate או משהו כזה נדמה לי
<Rodensky> אחד מציג את הכל באותיות לטיניות ובספרות (נניח 4 shvat במקום ד' בשבט)
<Rodensky> ואחד מציג את הכל בעברית
<Rodensky> עם אותיות
<Rodensky> וזה נמצא כבר לפחות שנה-שנתיים במאגרים
<HaimN> כן, מצאתי את זה
<talko> קיצר, אם אתה צריך עזרה עם זה רק תגיד
<Rodensky> אגב, לגוגל יש בשירות הקלנדר אפשרות ללוח שנה יהודי ולוח שנה ישראלי
<Rodensky> אפשר גם משם לייצא נתונים
<HaimN> אבל ב Hdate אין זמני שקיעה וזריחה
<talko> לוח שנה יהודי בהכרח כולל את זמני השבת?
<Rodensky> לא, הוא כולל את החגים
<Rodensky> זמני השבת צריכים להתעדכן ממקור כלשהו
<Rodensky> הם לא נשארים קבועים כל הזמן
<Rodensky> אני לא זוכרת איפה ראיתי את השקיעה והזריחה, יכול להיות שאני מתבלבלת ושזה היה בתוסף/יישום אחר
<Rodensky> בכל אופן אני די בטוחה שזה קיים
<HaimN> ולכן צריך לשתמש ב:
<HaimN> http://www.kosherjava.com/zmanim-project/
<Hoborg> KosherJava &raquo; Zmanim Project @ www.kosherjava.com
<talko> הם לא קבועים אבל אני מניח שאפשר לחשב אותם
<talko> אלא אם מי שמחליט עליהם עושה את זה בצורה שרירותית
<Ddorda> אם אני לא טועה יש דרך לחשב את זמני כניסת ויציאת השבת
<Rodensky> הדברים האלה מתעדכנים משרתים בדומה לעדכונים של שעונים
<Rodensky> ברור שאתה יכול לכוון לבד את השעון שלך, אבל לדתיים חשוב שזה יהיה משהו מעודכן ומדויק
<Ddorda> כן, אבל יש שיטה לחשב את זה, זה לא אמור להיות יותר מדי מסובך האמת
<Ddorda> הרי השבת אמורה להיכנס כאשר ניתן לראות בשמיים 3 כוכבים, נכון?
<talko> אין מעודכן ומדוייק יותר משעון אטומי
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מה הכללים, אבל זה לא רק כניסת שבת אלא גם זמני זריחה ושקיעה עבור תפילות במהלך השבוע
<Ddorda> זאת אומרת שמרגע שמתחיל להיות חשוך נכנסת השבת
<Rodensky> כוכבים אפשר לראות גם כשבחוץ מואר, תלוי בתנאי התאורה
<Rodensky> לא קרה לך אף פעם שראית את הירח כשהשמש עדין בשמים?
<HaimN> יש שיטה, אני יכול לשאול את סבא שלי
<Ddorda> http://www.yeshiva.org.il/message/times.asp
<Hoborg> None @ www.yeshiva.org.il
<talko> הירח הוא לא כוכב
<Ddorda> פלאנטה, לא
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> הכוכב היחידי במערכת השמש הוא השמש ;)
<talko> הירח הוא ירח
<Rodensky> talko, הכוונה שלי באופן כללי לגרמים שמיימיים
<HaimN> יש דבר שנקרא "שעות זמניות" כלומר שהיום מתחלק ל 12 חלקים מהזריחה לשקיעה
<talko> גם לא
<HaimN> ולא משנה כמה זמן זה
<Rodensky> כי בדת לא מבדילים בין פלנטה לכוכב לאסטרואיד
<talko> עכשיו את מתחכמת
<HaimN> לפי זה נקבע זמן התפילה
<Rodensky> talko, אנחנו מדברים על דת, לא על מדע
<HaimN> מתייחסים לירח ולשמש באופן שונה משאר הכוכבים
<Rodensky> כשאומרים "תראו כמה כוכבים יש בשמים", לא מתכוונים ל"תראו כמה כוכבים יש, חוץ מהפלנטות והאסטרואידים הגדולים והירחים..."
<HaimN> אבל אין הבדל בין סיוגי הכוכבים
<HaimN> *סוגי
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Rodensky> בדת אין הבדל מהבחינה הזו
<Rodensky> זה לא הולך לפי סיווגים מדעיים
<Rodensky> ולכן לצורך העניין, זה לא רלוונטי איך מדענים קראו לירח
<HaimN> למרות שבגמרא מובאים 9 כוכבי לכת
<HaimN> אם אני זוכר נכון
<Rodensky> אז talko , מי ש"מתחכם" זו הדת במקרה הזה, לא אני
<talko> מממ.. כנראה שזו את
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<talko> כי בדת לירח מקום של כבוד
<talko> לוח השנה העברי מבוסס על הירח
<HaimN> אם כבר מזכירים את הנושא, אז בגמרא מתייחסים לאסטרונומיה די הרבה
<Rodensky> talko, זה לא בגלל שהדת מבדילה בין הירח לכוכבים מבחינת סיווג מדעי
<Ddorda> HaimN: משהו שאפשר לעשות, זה לבקש ממי שפיתח את HDate לפתח גם ספרייה שמטפלת בכל הדברים האלה
<Ddorda> של כניסת שבת וכו'
<HaimN> (אסטרונומיה, לא אסטרולוגיה)
<Rodensky> זה בגלל שהירח הוא קרוב מאוד אלינו
<Rodensky> נראה הכי טוב בשמי הלילה
<Interruptus> וואו אכלתי עכשיו מאכל אנגלי מדהים
<Rodensky> והסיבוב שלו סביב כדוה"א נותן לו מחזוריות מסויימת
<Interruptus> שנקרא
<talko> זה לא נכון תמיד
<Interruptus> lemon curd
<HaimN> Ddorda, מישהו כבר עשה את זה
<HaimN> http://code.google.com/p/luach/
<talko> כשיש עננים הוא לא נראה טוב
<Ddorda> HaimN: אז מה הבעיה?
<talko> בכל מקרה, זה דיון עקר
<Rodensky> talko, הוא נראה מבעד לעננים יותר טוב מאשר כוכבים אחרים
<HaimN> אבל צריך למצוא דרך לשלב את זה בלוח למעלה
<Rodensky> אתה זה שמתחכם
<Rodensky> לא אני
<HaimN> כרגע זה יישום נפרד
<talko> השאלה היא מה הם האקשן אייטמס עכשיו בשביל לעזור לחיים להתקדם
<Ddorda> שיהיה בינתיים יישום נפרד
<Ddorda> למי זה מפריע
<Ddorda> :P
<HaimN> סתם יותר נוח
<Ddorda> HaimN: מה שאתה יכול לעשות, זה לשלב אותו בתפריט ההודעות
<HaimN> שהתאריך והחגים מופיעים ביחד
<Ddorda> ואז גם יהיה הודעה כזאת (כמו כשמישהו כותב לך הודעה) וגם תזכורת אם לא שמת לב
<Rodensky> ובכניסת שבת המחשב נכבה או נכנס להשהייה או לשינה בהתאם לבחירת המשתמש :-)
<HaimN> Rodensky, בזה אין צורך
<HaimN> אין שום בעיה שהמחשב יישאר דולק בשבת
<Rodensky> תן למשתמש להחליט אם יש לו צורך. אני מכירה כאלה שמכבים את המחשב בכניסת שבת
<Ddorda> HaimN: אפשר לעשות שפשוט יקפוץ תפריט "עוד עשר דקוץת נכנסת שבת, מה פרצונך לעשות?"
<HaimN> צריך רק התראה כדי להזכיר להתארגן לשבת (מקלחת וכו')
<Ddorda> ברצונך*
<HaimN> Rodensky, סתם מתוך חיסכון בחשמל
<HaimN> Ddorda, נכון
<Rodensky> סבבה, כל העניין של כיבוי זה קטע של חיסכון
<Ddorda> HaimN: אז אפשר באמת להראות את זה כאקט ירוק
<HaimN> אבל צריך שזה ייסתנכרן לפי השקיעה
<Rodensky> בגלל זה גם קיימות תוכניות כאלה של כיבוי/השהייה/שינה לפי סוללה/חיבור לחשמל
<Rodensky> ו/או לפי הזמן שבו המחשב לא היה בשימוש
<Ddorda> כלומר, שהמחשב ימליץ לכבות את המחשב כדי לחסוך בחשמל
<Ddorda> :)
<HaimN> Ddorda, גם נכון, תמיד טוב לחסוך
<HaimN> אני מכבה באמת בגלל זה
<Rodensky> האפשרות הזו צריכה להיות עבור דתיים לא בקטע דתי אלא בקטע חסכוני
<HaimN> נכון, אבל תארי לעצמך שאת באמצע העבודה ופתאום המחשב כבה
<Rodensky> זה לא באמצע עבודה
<Rodensky> כפי שכתבתי
<Rodensky> זה בהתאם לבחירת המשתמש
<HaimN> כי הלכת שניה ולא שמת לב להתראה
<Rodensky> ואתה יכול להוסיף התראה
<Rodensky> בדיוק כמו שיש כרגע עם הסוללה ועם idle time
<Rodensky> המחשב לא ישר נכבה או מושהה
<Rodensky> הוא נותן לך התראה לפני
<Rodensky> ואתה מגדיר לו מראש מה יקרה ומתי
<Rodensky> המטרה היא להגדיל את כמות האפשרויות הרלוונטיות לדתיים, לא להגביל אותם :)
<Rodensky> לא?
<HaimN> כן
<HaimN> אבל מה שאני חושב כל הזמן זה כמה ביקוש יהיה לכזה דבר?
<Rodensky> לא בדקתי את זה סטטיסטית, אבל מהניסיון האישי שלי, זה משהו שיש לו ביקוש די גדול
<HaimN> כמה דתיים כבר משתמשים בלינוקס?
<Rodensky> האמת
<Rodensky> הרבה :)
<Interruptus> במפגש דפקון האחרון היו מלא דתיים
<Interruptus> ולרובם היה לינוקס
<HaimN> הדבר היחיד שזה יכול לעזור זה שיסקרו את זה באחד העיתונים הדתיים וכך נוכל להפיץ את לינוקס יותר
<Rodensky> אני מבטיחה לך שלינוקס די נפוץ אצל דתיים
<Rodensky> יותר ממה שאתה מצפה בכל אופן
<Ddorda> Interruptus: גם זה שלפניו
<Ddorda> היו גם חרדים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: דווקא לא, לצערי
<Ddorda> לפחות ממה שאני מכיר
<Rodensky> כפי שכתבתי
<Rodensky> זה לפי הרגשה שלי
<Rodensky> לא בדקתי את זה סטטיסטית
<Rodensky> זה רק מההיכרותאישית שלי עם אנשים
<Ddorda> לא משנה כמה זה עכשיו, בדתיים יש הרבה פוטנציאל מהבחינה של הפצת לינוקס
<Interruptus> נו כי זו סוג של קהילה
<Rodensky> במיוחד אם יבואו לקראתם עם הפצה מותאמת
<Ddorda> בעיקר בגלל שהם אוכלוסייה חלשה לרוב
<Ddorda> כמובן בלי להכליל
<Rodensky> להפך
<Interruptus> ודברים מתפשטים בצורה מסוימת כשהם נפוצים בתוך קהילה
<Rodensky> דור, חרדים הם אוכלוסיה חלשה כלכלית, דתיים לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: התכוונתי לחרדים
<Rodensky> השאלה גם איך מגדירים "חלשה".. למלא חרדים יש 8-9 ילדים ולכל אחד דירה קנויה, לרבים מהם אין משכנתא אפילו :)
<HaimN> Ddorda, אבל גם אצל החרדים יהיה קשה יותר להכניס את זה כי אין אינטרנט לחלקם
<Rodensky> חרדים גם יותר נוקשים בכללים
<Rodensky> אם תעשה הפצה לחרדים אז יש סיכוי שתצטרך שהמחשב ייכבה באופן כפוי
<Rodensky> :P
<HaimN> Rodensky, תלוי מאוד
<HaimN> יש הרבה תת אוכלוסיות
<HaimN> זה מחולק להמון פלחים
<Ddorda> בשביל זה יוצרים תבניות להגדרות, ובהפעלה ראשונה המשתמש נשאל איזה פרופיל הוא רוצה
<Ddorda> :)
<HaimN> חחחה
<Rodensky> חחחח
<Rodensky> "איזה אובונטו ברצונך להתקין? 1. דתי, 2. חרדי, 3. איפה השינקן שהזמנתי?? כבר חצי שעה אני מחכה!!"
<HaimN> אצל החרדים יש המון שהולכים לצבא ועובדים אבל הם לא מתבלטים במיוחד כי הם לא אוהבים את כל הרעש
<HaimN> מי שעושה את הרעש אלו הקבוצות הקיצוניות יותר
<Rodensky> חיים, אני מחשיבה אותם דתיים לצורך העניין
<Rodensky> רוב החרדים אינם כאלה
<HaimN> Rodensky, אני מכיר אותם מקרוב, את לא יודעת כמה סוגים יש...
<HaimN> זה מתוסבך לגמרי
<Rodensky> אני יודעת, זה בסדר:)
<HaimN> עזבי אפילו מלנסות להבין את זה
<Rodensky> אובונטו מסורתי.... המחשב מגיע עם כיפה ועם  סינכרון לאפליקציית נישוק מזוזות באנדרואיד
<HaimN> אפילו אפשר לעשות "הפשקוויל היומי"
<Ddorda> HaimN: זה אפילו לא מסובך
<HaimN> כל יום "זעקה"אחרת
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח הפשקווילים יופיעו בתור שומר מסך
<Rodensky> הטפט יהיה פסוקו של יום
<HaimN> לסל מיחזור אפשר לקרוא בית קברות
<Rodensky> מה פתאום
<Rodensky> אם הסל מחזור הוא בית קברות אז כהנים לא יוכלו להשתמש בו
<Ddorda> לעשות שהדג יגיד פשקווילים
<HaimN> שם שמים את כל מה שמת
<HaimN> ואז אפשר לעשות חפירות בקברים
<HaimN> ולהפגין שוב
<Ddorda> HaimN: הבעיה היא שאור להעלות מן המתים
<Interruptus> הסל מיחזור זה יכול להיות ביעור חמץ
<Ddorda> שאסור*
<Rodensky> סל מחזור זה הגאלת כלים
<Ddorda> XD
<Rodensky> הטרמינל זה דאורייתא, מרכז התוכנה זה דרבנן בגלל הממשק הגרפי שהוסיפו מעל
<Interruptus> וואי צודקת
<HaimN> ורייתמבוקס זה חדר ה"טישים"
<Rodensky> קומפיז זה "א שיינע מיידלע"
<Rodensky> פידג'ין זה שידך
<Interruptus> ויוניטי זה פייגעלך?
<Ddorda> וליבראופיס זה החיידר?
<Rodensky> מה אתם שואלים אותי? מה אני הרב רודנסקי?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: האמת שזה פידג'ין, הציפור
<Rodensky> דור, יונה זה לא פייגלע, זה בסדר
<Rodensky> רק צריך יהיה להוסיף לה ענף של זית במקור
<Ddorda> אז אני מתבלבל עם משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ?
<Interruptus> פוייגל זה ציפור
<HaimN> Rodensky, דרך אגב שמעתי משהו חמוד, את החילונים מעניין כסף ונשים, את הדתיים "פרנוסע" ו "שידוכים"
<Interruptus> יעני
<Ddorda> פייגעלה זה לא ציפורה?
<Interruptus> vogel
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחח חיים חזק, אימצתי
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> פייגעלה זה הומו :)
<Rodensky> *פייגלע
<Ddorda> פליגלע אולי
<Rodensky> http://he.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%99%D7%92%D7%9C%D7%A2
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ he.wiktionary.org
<Rodensky> לפי ויקימילון
<Rodensky> המקור זה אכן ציפור
<Rodensky> אבל המשמעות המושאלת היא הומו
<Rodensky> ותכל'ס היום תשמע את זה רק בהקשר של הומו
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> גם ברוסית פיטוך זה תרנגול
<Interruptus> וגם הומו
<Rodensky> גם גלובוי (תכלת)
<Interruptus> יש הרבה מילים נרדפות ברוסית
<Interruptus> למילה הומו
<Rodensky> chinese integrity: http://external.ak.fbcdn.net/safe_image.php?d=5671d33b9743b6a3abfb2e2ffb14dc83&url=http%3A%2F%2Fd3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net%2Fphoto%2F101783_460s.jpg
<Rodensky> בקיצור, יש דרישה ללינוקס "יהודי"
<Rodensky> ואני מאמינה שהדרישה תגדל
<Ddorda> אז יאללה
<Ddorda> האמת שיש כבר דבר כזה גם למוסלמים וגם לנוצרים
<Interruptus> !g jewbuntu
<Hoborg> Jewbuntu - Linux for Jewish Beings - http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<Ddorda> 7.10
<Ddorda> פי.. מעודכן משהו
<Rodensky> השאלה אם זה גם עברי
<Ddorda> Ubuntu Jewish Edition
<Rodensky> או שזה רק יהודי
<Rodensky> ובמה מתבטא החלק ה"יהודי"
<Ddorda> Rodensky: עדיף יהודי שכולל עברית על פני יהודי רק עברי
<Interruptus> יש יהודי
<Interruptus> עברי
<Interruptus> וציוני
<Ddorda> וציוני לא אמור להתבטא בדיסק
<Ddorda> למרות שאני מעדיף אותו
<Rodensky> דור, ברור
<Ddorda> אולי אני אעשה Ubuntu Shmutz Edition
<Ddorda> :ג
<Ddorda> :D
<Interruptus> !g sabily
<Hoborg> Sabily - http://www.sabily.org/
<Rodensky> jewbuntu חזק
<Interruptus> כןן
<Interruptus> כמו
<Interruptus> jewtube
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> !g jewtube
<Hoborg> JewTube.com - Jewish Video Sharing Community - http://www.jewtube.com/
<Interruptus> nope
<Interruptus> site is down
<Rodensky> CastUP SUCKS
<Gargamel64> מה זה<
<Rodensky> סטרימינג מחורבן מוכוון ווינדוס
<Rodensky> הרבה אתרים משתמשים בו לצערי
<Rodensky> כולל 103 אף אם
<Gargamel64> סטרימינג מתבצע ברמת השרת, אם אני לא טועה
<Gargamel64> ככה שהבעיה בדפדפן לא?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> צריך מדיה פלייר של ווינדוס
<Rodensky> ועדיף גם אינטרנט אקספלורר
<Rodensky> אחרת זה לא עובד כמו שצריך
<Rodensky> צריך דרכים לעקוף את זה
<Rodensky> אבל הן לא מספיק טובות
<Rodensky> עדין יש בעיות
<Gargamel64> פחחח IE
<Gargamel64> זה נשמע לי מוזר
<Rodensky> זה לא מוזר זה ידוע, גם בדקתי את זה עם  התחנה
<Gargamel64> זה פיצ'ר של windows media player?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת איך זה בדיוק עובד
<Rodensky> אני רק יודעת שזה מחייב שימוש במדיה פלייר בווינדוס
<Rodensky> ואינטרנט אקספלורר
<Gargamel64> אפשר קישור לדוגמה? :)
<Rodensky> 103.fm
<Gargamel64> חחח
<Rodensky> כל השיחות מבוססות על הדרעק הזה
<Gargamel64> וואו האותיות ההפוכות בפלאש נראות כאילו כתבו משהו בערבית
<Gargamel64> ליחתה אל סמאח
<Rodensky> עם העברית דווקא אין  בעיה
<Rodensky> אבל כן, האתר הזה הוא האתר הכי לא תקני ביקום בערך
<Gargamel64> אוקיי נכנסתי למשהו שיש בו נגן עם הלוגו שלהם
<Gargamel64> וזה עובד
<Rodensky> תיכנס לשיחות
<Rodensky> לא לשידור החי
<Rodensky> עם השידור החי אין כל-כך בעיות
<Gargamel64> אה, אז רק אצלי הכיתוב בפלאשים בעברית הפםוך?
<Rodensky> לא רק אצלך, גם אצלי זה פעם היה
<Rodensky> בחלק מהמחשבים/דפדפנים זה בסדר, בחלק לא
<Rodensky> גם התקלות של הנגן של הארכיון הן לא אותו דבר ממחשב למחשב
<Gargamel64> אני מצליח לשמוע את השידור החי
<Gargamel64> אה
<Gargamel64> יש לי פלאגין של media player
<Gargamel64> בפיירפוקס
<Rodensky> גם לי יש
<Gargamel64> זה בטח קשור
<Rodensky> זה לא תמיד עוזר
<Gargamel64> אז האתר הזה לא צפוי
<Rodensky> לפעמים הלחצנים בנגן לא עובדים, לפעמים גם השינוי של הסאונד לא עובד, לפעמים פשוט לא שומעים כלום כי הסטרימינג מסיבה כלשהי לא עובד, לפעמים הוא עובד חלקית ואז שומעים רק את הסלוגן של 103 אבל לא את התוכן של השיחה או ששומעים ישר את השיחה אבל היא נקטעת צריך ל
<Rodensky> רענן את העמוד
<Gargamel64> זה כבר לא טוב
<Rodensky> האתר שלהם תמיד היה בנוי דפוק
<Rodensky> בכל הגלגולים שלו
<Rodensky> מי שאחראי שם על האתר לא יודע בכלל לבנות לפי התקן ותמיד מעמיס פלאשים מיותרים ודברים לא תקניים ומשתמשים בדברים שמתאימים רק למדיה פלייר עם אינטרנט אקספלורר על ווינדוס
<Gargamel64> רואים לפי הקוד
<Rodensky> הקטע שאפילו את זה הוא לא עושה כמו שצריך, אז בנטבוק שלי למשל יש לי ווינדוס 7 עם מדיה פלייר ואינטרנט אקספלורר, אבל עדין אני לא יכולה לשמוע שום דבר חחחחחחחח
<Gargamel64> הכל שם טבלאות
<Gargamel64> סקריפטים שזרוקים באמצע הדף
<Rodensky> בחלק מהמחשבים, חלק מהגרפיקה הפוכה
<Gargamel64>  <meta name="CODE_LANGUAGE" content="Visual Basic .NET 7.1">
<Gargamel64> visual basic
<Gargamel64> נו ברור
<Gargamel64> אוקיי גם לי יש קטיעות בסאונד
<Rodensky> השידור החי למשל שעובד לך, זה משהו חדש
<Rodensky> פעם השידור החי לא עבד בלינוקס
<Rodensky> הייתי מאזינה דרך אתרים חיצוניים שמזרימים עוד תחנות
<Gargamel64> http://support.castup.net/wizard/Diagnostic.aspx
<Gargamel64> הם כאילו במודע
<Gargamel64> אומרים שהם לא תומכים בלינוקס
<Gargamel64> הובורג עצלן
<Gargamel64> חח הם רוצים סילברלייט
<Rodensky> הם מזהים את המערכת שלי בתור יוניקס שמותקן עליו נגן פלאש וווינדוס מדיה פלייר מגרסה לא ידועה, וללא סילברלייט, ומוצע לי "שדרוג" של סילברלייט
<Rodensky> זה נשמע לך מקצועי?
<Rodensky> כשפניתי לבנאדם שאחראי על האתר
<Rodensky> הוא אמר לי לפנות לקאסטאפ
<Rodensky> הוא אמר שהבעיה אצלם
<Rodensky> אבל כל האתר דפוק
<Rodensky> והוא יכול להחליף שירות
<Gargamel64> כן, גם אצלי זה יוניקס
<Gargamel64> פשוט מייקרוסופט זנחה את סילברלייט
<Gargamel64> ולא, כבר אמרתי שכל האתר לא מקצועי (כאילו, visual basic?!)
<Gargamel64> והדרישות של המערכת מעליבות
<Rodensky> בהתחלה הוא גילגל את זה עלי
<Rodensky> הוא אמר לי שהבעיה בלינוקס
<Rodensky> ושאני אתקין ווינדוס
<Gargamel64> פחח
<Gargamel64> בכל יום שעובר אני מעריך את המערכת הזאת פחות
<Rodensky> פניתי לחברה שמספקת לסטימצקי איזו תוכנה מגניבה
<Rodensky> שאלתי אם יש גם ללינוקס
<Rodensky> כי אין להם אפילו למק, שמק יותר נפוץ הרי
<Rodensky> הם אמרו לי שלא
<Rodensky> ושאני אתקין ווינדוס
<Rodensky> שאלתי אותם אם זה נראה הם הגיוני שאני אתקין מערכת הפעלה שלמה ועוד בעלות של מאות שקלים עבור תוכנה אחת
<Rodensky> אז הם לא ענו לי
<Gargamel64> לא הבנתי למה תוכנה של סטימצקי. אין את זה באתר שלהם? שנגיש לכולם?
<Rodensky> זה תוכנה להדפסות
<Gargamel64> אהה
<Rodensky> התוכנה הזו נותנת לך תבניות ואתה יכול להדפיס דרכה ספרים, אלבומים וכו', והיא שולחת את זה לבית הדפוס/הוצאה לאור
<Gargamel64> חשבתי משהו שעוזר לחפש ספרים וזה, ולא הבנתי למה זה לא חלק מהאתר
<Rodensky> יש שם כל מיני אופציות
<Gargamel64> טוב פה אני דווקא מבין אותם. לא מצדיק, מבין
<Rodensky> עכשיו למשל הם הוציאו תבנית חדשה במיוחד לפסח, שאנשים יוכלו להדפיס לעצמם הגדה מותאמת אישית
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה אותם. זה בדיוק כמו זה שכתב את טקסטמי
<Gargamel64> אם אין ביקוש, אז אולי לא צריך לכתוב גרסת לינוקס
<Rodensky> אבל הם לא נמנעו מזה בגלל חוסר ביקוש ללינוקס
<Rodensky> הם לא בדקו את הביקוש
<Gargamel64> כי ביננו, אין
<Rodensky> הם פשוט הניחו שלכולם יש ווינדוס ולכן בחרו בחברה שמספקת פתרונות רק לווינדוס
<Rodensky> התוכנה הזו מיועדת גם לאנשים בחו"ל
<Rodensky> זה כולל לא רק שליחה לדפוס אלא גם משלוחים
<Rodensky> אפשר לכתוב קוד שלא מתבסס על .net ודברים כאלה שייחודיים לחלונות
<Rodensky> והם לא מוכנים לשחרר את קוד המקור, למרות שהם לא מרוויחים מהתוכנה עצמה אלא מעצם ההדפסה
<Gargamel64> כי סביר להניח שהם חתמו על חוזה מול בית תוכנה, והם לא מוכנים לשחרר את הקוד
<Rodensky> אני פניתי לסטימצקי והם הפנו אותי לבית התוכנה
<Gargamel64> יש את מונו
<Rodensky> בית התוכנה לא מוכן לשחרר את הקוד
<Rodensky> למה? ככה.
<Gargamel64> כמו שבנשי כתובה ב-C# ורצה יופי (וגם תהייה ברירת מחדל בגרסה הבאה)
<Rodensky> טקסטמי זה אותו סיפור
<Rodensky> מתכנתים עצלנים כותבים קוד עצלני
<Gargamel64> לא מכיר
<Rodensky> בטקסטמי הוא עושה כסף מהפרסומות
<Gargamel64> אבל לא הבנתי אם ניסית להריץ א זה עם מונו
<Rodensky> לא ניסיתי, אין לי מושג מה זה מונו
<Rodensky> בזמנו ניסיתי להריץ עם וויין
<Rodensky> וזה כמובן כשל
<Gargamel64> http://mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Hoborg> Main Page - Mono @ mono-project.com
<Gargamel64> זה הפריימוורק שדוט נט צריכה, רק שהוא ללינוקס
<Gargamel64> לא התנסיתי בזה אב
<Gargamel64> אבל
<Gargamel64> ו-wine הציעה לך להתקין את הפריימוורק של דוט נט אני מניח
<Rodensky> תכנות לעצלנים, בחיי =|
<Rodensky> זה כמו שחברת תרופות תייצר תרופות שמתאימות רק לאנשים עם צבע אור מסויים
<Rodensky> או רק לאנשים בגובה מסויים
<Rodensky> או כמו שתיארו את זה בבדיחה של ג'נרל מוטורוס: אם ג'נרל מוטורוס תייצר רכבים כמו שמיקרוסופט מייצרת מערכת הפעלה, זה יצריך מכל הנוסעים להיות בעלי עכוזים זהים
<Gargamel64> ההשוואה עם התרופות לא הכי נכונה :P, אבל כן.. לגבי זה שכל יצרן מכוניות ייצר מכונית ברוחב אחר ככה שצריך לתקן את הנתיבים כל פעם -זה נכון
<connex> מתי נגמר הבטא של אובונטו ויוצא גרסה רשמית?
<Gargamel64> (יש מקרים שבהם תרופות לא יעבדו על סינים אבל עלינו כן)
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אנחנו צריכים פלאגין לזה :P
<Rodensky> נדמה לי ב28 או ב29 לאפריל
<Rodensky> משהו כזה
<connex> תודה
<connex> מה זה טקסמי
<Rodensky> textme
<Rodensky> תוכנה לשליחת סמסים חינם
<Rodensky> מהמחשב
<connex> מה הקטש?
<Rodensky> שצריך ווינדוס
<connex> וחוץ מזה
<Rodensky> שתשובות חזרה אתה יכול לקבל רק כל עוד התוכנה פתוחה
<Rodensky> אם אתה סוגר ופותח אותה מחדש אז אתה לא יכול לקבל תשובות בחזרה למה ששלחת, אתה צריך לשלוח מחדש
<Rodensky> בגלל שזה עובד על הפרוטוקול של ICQ
<connex> איך זה פועל בכלל?
<Rodensky> ^^
<Rodensky> הפרוטוקול של ICQ
<Rodensky> (אבל אין צורך להתקין ICQ)
<connex> אז מה, יש להם מליוני מספרי איסיקיו?
<Rodensky> לא
<connex> שדרכם הם שולחים?
<Rodensky> לא צריך חשבון אייסיקיו בשביל
<Rodensky> הם משתמשים בפרוטוקול, לא בחשבונות
<Rodensky> "הם"=התוכנה
<connex> מעניין
<connex> אולי אפשר לעשות לזה REVERSE ENGENEERING?
<Rodensky> מי שיודע לעשות את זה ומוכן להשקיע בזה
<Rodensky> שיעשה
<connex> יש לך את התוכנה במחשב מותקנת במקרה?
<Rodensky> כן על הווינדוס
<connex> יש מצב שאתה עושה לה packet capture?
<Rodensky> קודם כל אני בחורה :)
<Rodensky> דבר שני, תגיד לי איך עושים את זה בווינדוס
<Rodensky> אז אני אאתחל את ההמחשב ההוא לווינדוס
<connex> אוקיי
<connex> צריך להוריד תוכנה בשם WIRESHARK
<Rodensky> התקנתי כמה עדכונים
<Rodensky> תכף אני מאתחלת לווינדוס
<Rodensky> connex, התוכנה בתהליך התקנה
<connex> אחלה
<Rodensky> התקנתי והפעלתי, אני עכשיו מפעילה את טקסטמי
<connex> אחלה
<connex> סגרי את הטקסטמי
<connex> פתחי את תוכנת הWIRESHARK
<Rodensky> OK
<connex> press interface list
<connex> choose the correct interface
<Rodensky> אני מקבלת הודעה שחסר איזה רכיב בשביל זה
<Rodensky> שניה אני אתקין את זה
<connex> libcap?
<connex> wincap*
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> אוקיי
<cxnccxxc323> היי
<connex> ok
<Rodensky> התקנתי ולחצתי על interface list
<connex> ליד אחד אמורים לרוץ מספרים
<cxnccxxc323> התקנתי מערכת רגילה של אובונ טו, אפשר להשתמש בה רגיל לצרכים יומיים וגם לשרת יעודי? בו זמנית?..
<Rodensky> connex, רצים
<connex> לחצי בהחלט
<Rodensky> מה בהחלט?
<connex> options
<Rodensky> יש לי שלושה options
<connex> cxnccxxc323, בהחלט אפשרי
<Rodensky> אחת עבור כל שורה
<Rodensky> *שלוש
<connex> על זה עם המספרים הרצים
<cxnccxxc323> אפשר תשובה
<connex> cxnccxxc323, בהחלט אפשרי
<cxnccxxc323> איך\
<connex> מה זה שרת יעודי?
<cxnccxxc323> אה אתם לא יודעים?,
<connex> Rodensky, נפתח לך תפריט
<connex> ?
<Rodensky> cxnccxxc323,  עקרונית, אפשר להשתמש בה גם לשימוש אישי
<Rodensky> ברח
<connex> תחת הcapture filter r
<connex> רשמי
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי
<connex> port 80 and port 5190
<connex> נפתח משהו בOPTIONS?
<Rodensky> כשלחצתי על options קיבלתי חלון גדול עם המון דברים בתוכו
<connex> יש כפתור שרשום עליו Capture filter ומימינו תיבת טקסט
<connex> רשמי בתוכה את הטקסט:
<connex> port 80 and port 5190
<Rodensky> רשמתי
<connex> סגרי את הדפדפן שלך
<Rodensky> סגרתי
<connex> בכדי שלא נקליט תעבורת רשמת מיותרת
<connex> ואם יש תוכנת מסרים אז גם לסגור
<connex> לחצי START
<connex> פתחי את תוכנת הטקסטמי
<Rodensky> אני עם יותר ממחשב אחרת על הנתב הזה
<connex> שלחי SMS
<connex> זה תופס רק על המחשב הלוקאלי
<Rodensky> התוכנה מסננת את התעבורה של המחשב הספציפי או של כל המחשבים ברשת הביתית?
<Rodensky> אה אוקיי
<Rodensky> יופי
<connex> ודאי שהתקבל
<Rodensky> *אחרת=אחד
<Rodensky> אין לי איך לוודא
<Rodensky> אין פה סלולרי ישראלי
<connex> ואז לחצי על האיקון למעלה משמאל שנראה כמו עיגול אדום
<connex> לי אין גם, רק סלקום וזה לא פועל איתם
<Rodensky> אין לי בכלל סלולרי ישראלי
<connex> אוקיי בלי לוודא גם יתפוס
<connex> נסי סתם מספר שרירותי
<Rodensky> למי אשלח עכשיו בלי להטריד? :(
<Rodensky> הפוך הסמיילי
<connex> הממ שנייה
<connex> אפשר גם למספר בזק
<Rodensky> אין לי מספרי בזק של אנשים
<connex> שנייה
<Rodensky> איך בכלל שולחים סמס לבזק?
<connex> 04-9891232
<Rodensky> מה זה המספר הזה?
<connex> הבית שלי
<Rodensky> למה אתה מפרסם את זה בערוץ הכללי?... =|
<connex> לא כזה משנה לי
<Rodensky> שלחתי
<connex> אחלה
<connex> עכשיו עשי STOP
<connex> ואז
<Rodensky> רשום סטטוס נכשל
<Rodensky> הוא לא יכול לשלוח למספר קוי
<Rodensky> רק לסלולרי
<connex> לא חשוב
<connex> גם טוב
<connex> SAVE AS
<Rodensky> לא הופיע כלום בשארק
<connex> אה... זה לא טוב
<connex> אז בואי נמציא מספר סלולרי
<connex> של חברה כלשהי
<connex> נמצא*
<Rodensky> צריך מספר אמיתי
<Interruptus> 0545668888
<Interruptus> סתם שלפתי
<Rodensky> אורנג'?
<Rodensky> נשלח בהצלחה
<Rodensky> אבל בשארק עדין לא מופיע כלום
<Interruptus> יאפ
<connex> 0545-458458
<connex> בחור מוכר איפון
<connex> הופיע משהו?
<connex> מוזר
<connex> מה היה רשום ליד האינטרפס שבחרת בהתחלה
<connex> איך קראו לו?
<connex> תרשמי במקום ההוא של המספרי פורטים את זה:
<connex> port 443
<connex> ונסי שוב
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<connex> אם רק היה לי ווינדוס, זה היה כל כך הרבה יותר פשוט :)
<Rodensky> עשיתי
<Rodensky> ולא מופיע כלום
<connex> יש משהו?
<connex> שנייה אני מדליק VM
<Rodensky> קראתי קצת לגבי האופציות
<Rodensky> העפתי פילטר של פורט
<Rodensky> וברשימה של התקשורת מצאתי את מה שצריך
<connex> אחלה
<Rodensky> המקור כמובן בכתובת האייפי של המחשב הזה בתוך הרשת
<Rodensky> היעד
<Rodensky> 64.12.28.61
<Rodensky> בפרוטוקול רשום AIM
<Rodensky> רגע הרחבתי את העמודה
<Rodensky> רשום AIM ICQ
<connex> מעניין
<connex> אני עושה בדיקה
<connex> רק רגע
<Rodensky> טוב, אני צריכה לזוז
<Rodensky> ביי בינתיים (:
<trew100> http://www.calcalist.co.il/internet/articles/0,7340,L-3514474,00.html
<Gargamel64> גם FUCK היתה בהתחלה ראשי תיבות והיא נכנסה למילון
<connex> אני צריך עזרה בפיצוח
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Elihai> שלום רב.
<Ddorda> רב הלך בדיוק
<Elihai> חחח דור
<Elihai> שומע
<Elihai> איך אני בונה שרת יעודי על המחשב הזה?
<al09_> ??????????
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: חיפשת אותי
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: סתם התעניינתי אם יצא לך לבדוק את הקוד ששלחתי
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: האמת שלא, הייתי עסוק בדברים אחרים
<Ddorda> אבל אני אבדוק עכשיו
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אגב, איך אין לך סביבת פיתוח של פייתון?
<Gargamel64> אני מקווה שאני לא לוחץ
<Gargamel64> כי לא זאת המטרה
<Ddorda> מה הבעיה, זה רק sudo apt-get install python?
<Ddorda> :ג
<Ddorda> :D
<Gargamel64> קראת את המייל?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: כן
<Ddorda> תגיד, איך אתה מחלץ 7z בדר"כ?
<Ddorda> זה נתמך ב־tar?
<Gargamel64> tar זה פורמט לא?
<Gargamel64> שנייה
<Gargamel64> sudo apt-get -y install unrar p7zip p7zip-full
<Gargamel64> .bash_history שימושי :D
<Gargamel64> ואז אפשר לפתוח קבצים כאלה דרך archive manager הרגיל
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני עובד על שרת להזכירך
<Ddorda> )
<Gargamel64> ובמייל התייחסתי לזה שאין לי מושג איך להריץ את זה לוקלית כדי לבדוק
<Ddorda> ;)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה ממש פשוט
<Ddorda> אתה צריך להוריד את כל הבוט
<Ddorda> למחשב שלך
<Ddorda> לבחור לו ערוץ נחמד לבדיקות
<Ddorda> יודע מה? בוא נעבור שלב שלב ואני אסביר לך?
<Ddorda> תוריד קודם את הקוד של כל הבוט למחשב
<Ddorda> או שזה כבר עשית?
<Gargamel64> יש כבר
<avishai> ‏ מה קורה חבר'ה
<Ddorda> avishai: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> avishai: מה אתך?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: יפה, תערוך את הקובץ bot.conf
<avishai> ‏חוזר לחיים לאט לאט
<Ddorda> תבחר לו שם משתמש, תמחק את כל הפרטים שאין לבוט שלך
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: רגע, מה עובד על שרת?.. אתה לא מעתיק לשם את הקבצים אחרי שפרסת אותם אצלך במחשב האישי?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> למה לעשות דבר כזה? זה לוקח יותר תעבורה
<Gargamel64> תשמע תראה
<Gargamel64> מה אני אמור לעשות ב-bot.conf?
<Gargamel64> אלה הפרטים של הבוט
<Gargamel64> להכניס שם את שלי?
<Ddorda> לא
<Gargamel64> ולהתחבר מהדף?
<Ddorda> pastebin it
<Gargamel64> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<avishai> ‏בנית בוט איומים?
<Gargamel64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592301/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Gargamel64> זה התוכן המקורי של הקובץ
<Gargamel64> הרי לא שיניתי שם כלום
<Ddorda> avishai: :)
<Gargamel64> אממ בוט איומים
<Gargamel64> רעיון טוב
<Ddorda> אגב, אבישי, עד עכשיו עוד לא הצלחתי להסתדר עם הקטע של המייל, אני מרגיש נוּב רצח
<avishai> ‏תזכיר לי?
<Ddorda> avishai: אני מנסה קודם כל להצליח לשלוח מיילים מכמה דומיניים מבלי שזה ייחשב לספאם
<Ddorda> גם יש לי משהו לא נכון בהגדרות באופן ודאי, אבל אני לא כ"כ בטוח מה
<Ddorda> כלומר, הוא שולח מיילים מ־root@localhost.com, זה לא יכול להיות מוגדר נכון
<avishai> ‏עם איזה שרת מייל אתה עובד?
<Ddorda> זה שולח דרך php, הבנתי שהם מימשו את sendmail באופן עצמאי
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏ממש לא
<avishai> ‏הם קוראים לsendmail
<Ddorda> אהא
<avishai> ‏תערוך את php.ini
<avishai> ‏חפש שם שורה
<avishai> ‏רגע
<avishai> sendmail_path =
<avishai> ‏שים שם
<avishai> /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -f noreply@dankner.org
<avishai> ‏ותעשה ריסטרט לפהפ
<avishai> ‏יש?
<Ddorda> kill -9 php && nohup php ?
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏אתה עובד עם php-cgi או fpm?
<Ddorda> php-cgi
<Ddorda> service php-cgi restart?
<avishai> ‏ואיך אתה מפעיל אותו?
<avishai> ‏כנראנ
<avishai> ‏אני לא יודע אם כתבת סקריפט של service
<Ddorda> הממ, כן יושב לי php-cgi ב־init.d
<Ddorda> אבל הוא לא נחשב סרוויז?
<Ddorda> ס*
<Elihai> שלום אפשר הורדה למערכת: vBulletin 3.8.6
<Ddorda> האמת שזה סקריפט שאתה שלחת לי בזמנו
<Ddorda> לפי הקוד שלו זה אמור להיות אפשרי לעשות php-cgi stop && php-cgi start אבל נראה שזה מעלה שגיאה?
<Elihai> דור
<Ddorda> No input file specified.
<Elihai> דור
<Ddorda> Elihai: בטח, אתה יכול לקנות
<Elihai> לא רוצה לקנות
<Ddorda> Elihai: אז אל תקנה\
<Elihai> לא משנה קיצר דור אתה מבין בשרתים באובונטו יצירה וכו.
<Ddorda> לא מספיק
<Ddorda> לצערי
<avishai> ‏לאלא
<Elihai> אבל אתה יכול לפחות לעזור לי ליצור שרת על המחשב שלי?,
<avishai> /etc/init.d/php-cgirestart
<avishai> /etc/init.d/php-cgi restart
<avishai> ‏זה מה שצריך
<Ddorda> # /etc/init.d/php-cgi restart
<Ddorda> -su: /etc/init.d/php-cgi: Permission denied
<Ddorda> huh?
<avishai> sudo?
<Ddorda> אני כבר root
<Ddorda> =\
<Elihai> <Ddorda> דור אפשר עזרה ביצירת שרת יעודי.
<avishai> ls -l /etc/init.d/php-cgi ?
<Ddorda> -rw-r--r-- 1 dor dor 1792 Mar  3 15:56 /etc/init.d/php-cgi
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> למה אתה לא עונה
<Elihai> אומרים שפה זה תמיכה בכל הקשור לאובונטו
<Elihai> נו אז תעזרו לי
<Ddorda> avishai: סבבה, סידרתי
<Elihai> וואי
<Elihai> מזה כאילו התעלמות
<Ddorda> Elihai: מה אתה רוצה לעשות בדיוק?
<Elihai> ליצור שרת יעודי לעסק שלי
<avishai> ‏מה זה בדיוק שרת יעודי
<Elihai> אני לא יודע תאמת
<avishai> ‏כלומר, מה הוא אמור לעשות? איזה שירותים מעניק השרת הזה?
<Gargamel64> Elihai: ידידי, אני לא מכיר אותך, אז אל תקח את זה אישית: יש שני אנשים שמדברים כרגע, ואתה נכנס באמצע. זה לא מנומס... חכה בסבלנות
<avishai> ‏שנייה
<Elihai> טוב
<avishai> ‏אז אם אתה לא יודע מה אתה רוצה שהשרת יעשה, איך אנחנו אמורים לעזור לך?
<Elihai> אני יגיד לך
<Elihai> אני צריך שרת שיהיו בו גישת רוט וftp ssh
<Elihai> כמו בכל שרת..
<avishai> ‏FTP זה ממש לא כמו בכל שרת
<avishai> ‏אבל נזרום
<avishai> ‏תמשיך
<avishai> ‏מה עוד הוא אמור לעשות
<Ddorda> גם ssh וגם ftp?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אל תשכח אותי. תודיע לי כשתתפנה
<Elihai> יש אפשרות ליצור שרת רגיל כמו vps שיהיו בו גישת רוט וshh בלבד.
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אני חושב שיהיה נכון שלפני שאני עושה בדיקות תעשה אתה, תעלה לפייסטבין את ההגדרות בוט שללך
<Elihai> להרצת שרתים דיבור וכו'..
<Gargamel64> העלאתי.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/592301/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<avishai> ‏כן
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  אבל קודם תסיים ואז נמשיך
<avishai> ‏אבל מה חוצמזה
<Elihai> זהו
<avishai> ‏זהו?
<avishai> ‏אז זה מאוד קל
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> מזאת אומרת?
<avishai> ‏לך תוריד אובונטו גרסת שרת
<Elihai> יש בעיה
<avishai> ‏מה
<Elihai> אבל אני רוצה גם להשתמש במחשב הזה לצורך יומי סרטים וכו'..
<Elihai> יש אפשרות?
<avishai> ‏אז זה לא שרת!
<avishai> ‏כן
<Elihai> אז מעושים
<avishai> ‏אז אתה רוצה מחשב רגיל עם גישה בSSH
<Elihai> אין אפשרות לעשות דבר כזה?
<avishai> ‏זה הכל
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏פשוט מאוד
<avishai> ‏תתקין את החבילה SSH
<avishai> ‏זהו
<Elihai> ורוט
<avishai> ‏זה גם רוט
<Elihai> סבבה
<avishai> ‏רק תגדיר לרוט סיסמה
<avishai> ‏אם אתה חייב
<Elihai> כמו בשרת יעודי שיש root ויש ssh
<Elihai> הבנת?
<avishai> ‏אני ממליץ לך בכל מקרה לא לאפשר להתחבר עם רוט
<avishai> ‏אלא לעבוד עם סודו
<avishai> ‏אבל תעשה מה שבא לך
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592320/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> avishai: סידרתי את ה־php
<Elihai> avi אפשר פרטי אחי
<Ddorda> avishai: כלומר, הפעלתי אותו מחדש
<avishai> ‏סבבה
<avishai> ‏עובד?
<avishai> ‏Elihai, אפשר להציע לך הצעה?
<Elihai> כן בכייף
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: gargabot.. אני מעריך אותך
<Ddorda> avishai: כן
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: :D
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקייי, ו..?
<avishai> ‏תגדיר לעצמך מה הצרכים שלך
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תשנה את השורה #channel
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אה, והחבילה של פייתון מותקנת מן הסתם, אחרת לא הייתי יכול להפעיל את המסוף שלו..
<Ddorda> לערוץ אחר
<Gargamel64> נניח ubuntu_il?
<Ddorda> למשל #smurf
<Ddorda> אי אפשר קו תחתון
<Gargamel64> יש כזה חדר?
<Ddorda> בשמות של ערוצים
<Ddorda> הוא ייצור אותו
<Gargamel64> (זה היה כדי שהצ'אט לא ישתגע)
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: עכשיו תריץ את הבוט
<Ddorda> python2.6 bot.py
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, רגע
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ImportError: No module named irclib
<Ddorda> avishai: איך אני יכול לבדוק עכשיו אם הוא עובד?
<Gargamel64> שזה מוזר
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: apt-cache search irclib --names-only
<avishai> ‏תגרום לו לשלוח מייל?
<avishai> ‏טוב, אני חייב לזוז
<avishai> ‏לילה טוב חברים
<Ddorda> avishai: טוב, תודה רבה
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: python-irclib - IRC client library for Python
<Ddorda> :)
<avishai> ‏מתי מפגש אגב?
<Ddorda> avishai: שאלה מצוינת, אין תשובה עדיין
<Ddorda> כשיהיה נדאג לפרסם
<Ddorda> באמת איפה משהב
<avishai> ‏טוב
<Ddorda> משה*
<avishai> ‏יאללה ביי
<Ddorda> avishai: להת'
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: גם במסוף של פייתון זה לא מזוהה
<moshe742> Ddorda, למה אנחנו צריכים את הכסף עבור עולמות מהמקור? יש לנו 1640 ש"ח אצלהם
<Gargamel64> (השור של האימפורט)
<Ddorda> באמת?!
<Ddorda> וואו
<Ddorda> moshe742: אז יאללה, בטח שהולכים על זה
<Ddorda> אגבף מה עם אובונטו על הדשא?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ברור שלא מזוהה אם לא מותקן
<Ddorda> תתקין
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get install python-irclib
<moshe742> אני צריך לבדוק אם יש תשובות במייל, אם לא יהיו תגובות ביומיים הקרובים פשוט אחליט על תאריך וזהו
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: אוקיי, שנייה יש באג איפהשהו
<moshe742> Ddorda, אז להגיד שאנו מוותרים על בקשת העזרה מהמקור?
<Ddorda> moshe742: ברור
<moshe742> אוקי, סבבה
<connex> דור
<Ddorda> connex: ?
<connex> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> אחלה
<Ddorda> ואתה<
<Ddorda> ?
<connex> איך מתקדם עם המעטפות?
<connex> אני לא מתלונן
<Ddorda> connex: תשאל את אביב
<Ddorda> connex: serfus
<connex> מה הכינויי שלו?
<connex> אהא.
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: לא יודע. הוא טוען שהוא לא מוצא סקשן מסויים בהגדרות
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592323/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Gargamel64> וזה כן מופיע
<Ddorda> איפה מופיע?
<Ddorda> תראה לי את ה־conf שלך
<Gargamel64> זה מה שננתת לי להעתיק
<H3r0> רציתי להגיד לך
<H3r0> תמיד כשאת נוגעת את עפה גבוה באווירררררררר 0:
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: תשאל את soomsoom
<Ddorda> אין לי מושג מה הקטע
<Gargamel64> אוקיי
<Gargamel64> מוזר שלא צריך לתת לקבצי py הרשאות ריצה
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מצאתי את הבעיה
<Gargamel64> אני טמבל
<Gargamel64> הייתי בתוך תקיית הבית, קראתי לקובץ שנמצא במיקום אחר, אבל הקובץ של ההגדרות נמצא במיקום יחסי
<Ddorda> חחח
<Gargamel64> כלומר שהוא חיפש אותו בתוך תקיית הבית במקום בתקייה של הוט
<Gargamel64> *הבוט
<Ddorda> חחח
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: #smurfs
<Gargamel64> ‏Ddorda: ‫סגרתי את המסוף, אבל הבוט עדיין מחובר
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: זה חלק מהיופי של הבוט
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-02
<avihay> someone235: could be a lot of reasons. try more then one client. to get more help, you'll need to provide more details
<someone235> avihay, תודה, אני הולך לישון עכשיו
<someone235> מקווה שאולי מחר תוכל לעזור לי
<avihay> good night
<shualdon> Helloooooooo
<shualdon> Is there anybody home?
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-03
<asw3> Failed to execute child process " " (Input/output error)
<asw3> ואי מזה הדבר הזה
<asw3> מקווה שזה לא בעיה בדיסק
<asw3> רק האיכס צט נשאר חי
<asw3> כל השאר לא נפתחים
<asw3> ורק הפעלה מחדש עוזרת
<serfus> asw3, לפחות אתה לא מנותק מהעולם החיצון
<asw3> אבל למה לעזזל זה קורה
<asw3> בגלל שאני משתמש באובנטו ישן?
<asw3> :|
<serfus> סלח לי אבל ישועה לא תבוא ממני
<asw3> ואללה אפילו לחפש בגוגל אני לא יכול
<asw3> אתה מבין אני רק ב- irc
<asw3> כל פעולה אחרת נחשבת לרצח
<serfus> אתה מסתדר באנגלית, נכון?
<asw3> פחות או יותר כן
<serfus> ממליץ לך להכנס לערוץ תמיכה של אובונטו
<asw3> לול הם לא יתמכו בי
<asw3> יגידו לי old ביי
<serfus> האמת שגם בלי אנגלית טובה אפשר להסתדר שם
<serfus> לא נראה
<serfus> לי
<serfus> כמה ישן?
<asw3> ניסיתי בעבר על משהו אחר
<asw3> 9.10
<serfus> חח למה?
<serfus> זה אפילו לא הלטס האחרון
<asw3> כי אין סיבה לשדרג כל עוד אין בעיות
<asw3> שהכל עובד אני לא נוגע
<serfus> לא סיבה טובה
<asw3> ועוד עובד טוב
<serfus> אז תשאר עם וינדוס 95
<asw3> התקלה הזאתי זה משהו חדש
<serfus> אולי זה סימן שהגיע הזמן
<asw3> שמע אני גם עובד עם מחשב ישן
<serfus> לשדרג
<asw3> ככה שחדש לא תמיד יהיה טוב
<serfus> זה שהגרסה ישנה יותר לא אומר שהיא קלה יותר
<serfus> בכלל לא
<asw3> כן זה לא אומר כלום
<asw3> אבל להתקין הכל מ-0
<asw3> זה קצת עבודה קשה
<serfus> אובונטו?
<serfus> איזה אפס
<serfus> זה לא ג'נטו או משהו
<asw3> אתה יודע אחרי כל שינוי צריך לסדר את ההגדרות
<asw3> וכאלה
<asw3> אני סתם עצלן
<serfus> זה אובונטו... באמת שאין יותר מדי מה לעשות
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<asw3> כן תכלס כמו וינדוס
<serfus> ממליץ לך לנסות את הערוץ תמיכה שם
<asw3> אין הם לא יתמכו שהם ישמעו שזה מערכת ישנה
<asw3> הם אומרים שזה לא בתמיכה כבר
<asw3> ולך חפש את החברים שלך
<serfus> לא נראה לי שזה מה שיגידו לך... לפחות לא הרוב
<serfus> בתוקף התמיכה לא מדובר על תמיכה מהסוג הזה
<asw3> אני אקווה שיש עוד אנשים שקרה להם כבר
<serfus> אני חייב לזוז
<asw3> מקווה מאוד שזה לא המעבר ל- Xscreenserver
<serfus> היה נעים לדבר פה עם מישהו סוף סוף :)
<asw3> כי לפני לא היו לי בעיות כאלה בכלל
<asw3> לול
<serfus> אתה רוצה שאני אגגל לך מעט לפני שאני הולך?
<asw3> אני אעשה ריסטרט
<asw3> ואז הכל יעבוד
<serfus> אה! לאחר איתחול הכל תקין?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> פשוט בשלב מסוים שזה קורה
<asw3> תלוי בקריזות שלו
<serfus> אז תאתחל ותרד לשורש הבעיה
<asw3> אני חובבן
<serfus> עוד לפני שזה קורה
<asw3> אני לא באמת יודע לינוקס
<serfus> רק תחפש בגוגל
<asw3> כן
<asw3> אעשה את זה עכשיו
<asw3> תודה לך
<serfus> אתה כל הזמן שוכח שמדובר באובונטו ולא לינוקס
<asw3> כן זה דמוי לינוקס
<serfus> באמת ש-95% אחוז מהזמן לא צריך לדעת כלום פרט לחיפוש בגוגל
<serfus> הכל כבר פתור ומוכן
<asw3> למרות שהיתי גם על מנדריבה
<asw3> וזה אותו סיפור
<asw3> גם על סוזה
<serfus> גם פדורה
<asw3> כל עוד זה לא cli
<asw3> אמיתי
<asw3> זה סתם עוד מערכת הפעלה
<serfus> התיעוד הרשמי והלא רשמי כל כך מקיף שלא צריך לדעת שום דבר
<serfus> רק איך להשתמש בגוגל
<asw3> שפשוט טובה למחשב שלי
<asw3> זה כמו שתהיה טכנאי IT
<serfus> יאללה אני עף... בהצלחה לך
<asw3> אבל לא ממש תדע יותר מידי
<serfus> מקווה שתסדר
<asw3> לילה טוב
<serfus> וחג שמח וכשר שיהיה ל
<serfus> לך
<asw3> גם אני אעוף אחרי זה
<serfus> !
<asw3> אני רוצה לנסוע לחיפה מחר
<asw3> שיהיה חג שמח
<serfus> לחג?
<asw3> כנראה שניפגש שוב
<asw3> בשביל הכיף
<serfus> בעזרת השם
<asw3> מסתובב עם דוד שלי
<serfus> אה נחמד
<asw3> שגר באזור שם
<serfus> אני אוהב את חיפה
<asw3> יש שם הרבה סחורה
<asw3> :-P
<serfus> סחורה?
<asw3> משהו בכימיקלים עושה לבחורות משהו
<serfus> אה חחח
<asw3> אני גר בראשון
<asw3> וזה בכלל לא דומה
<serfus> מצטער שאני קוטע אבל אני כבר מאחר מדי
<serfus> חג שמח!
<asw3> שיהיה חג שמח
<asw3> נשתמע
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-04
<Egbert9e9> moshe742 http://alon.blogix.co.il/2012/03/01/%D7%A8%D7%A9%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%9D-%D7%9E%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%A1-%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%93-%D7%A4%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%97-%D7%91%D7%AA%D7%A2%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%95%D7%AA-%D7%94%D7%91%D7%99%D7%98%D7%97%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%95/
<serfus> Egbert9e9, הלינק "כאן" לא תקין
<Egbert9e9> hmmm
#ubuntu-il 2012-04-07
<cobico> hi
<cobico> i need help
<cobico> how to install ati radeon hd 7850 ?
<cobico> on 10.10
<`prixon> היי
<`prixon> יש כאן מישהו...?
<avihay> hello
<avihay> `prixon:  there are people here, they just don't keep a constant watch. waiting 4 hours for a reply is not out of the ordinary
<`prixon> אווה
<`prixon> יש כאן חיים!
<`prixon> אולי מישהו יוכל לייעץ לי...
<`prixon> יש לי שני פרטישנים שעל אחד מהם אובונטו 11.10 ועל השני היה 11.04 שכבר לא עבד. בכל מקרה, רציתי לשמור דברים בפרטישן הזה ולא יכולתי לפתוח תיקיות וכו', אז פירמטתי אותו לנטףס וזה עדיין לא עזר. אני לא מצליח לשנות הרשאות של המחיצה הזאת
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-01
<Avis_bot> shushu: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> shushu: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<shushu> שלום לכולם, אני כנראה הFNG היחיד פה, אשמח אם תוכלו לכוון אותי קצת בהגירה לlinux/ubuntu, איפה מתחילים וכאלה...
<Avis_bot> Ardethian\Work: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Ardethian\Work: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<avihay> shushu: הייתי מתחיל עם רשימת תוכנות שאני משתמש בהם ביום יום, ואלטרנטיבטת בלינוקס
<avihay> אלטרנטיבות*
<avihay> אם אתה לא מפחד ממסכי הגדרות עם הרבי אופציות, הייתי גם ממליץ על kubuntu ולא ubuntu. הרבה יותר ידידותי למי שבא מרקע של חלונות ואהב לחתת בהגדרות
<avihay> אם אתה*
<avihay> לחטט*
<Avis_bot> JustForAsk: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> JustForAsk: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-02
<lousygarua> אני פה?
<avihay> אולי
<lousygarua> שלומי הזה עם האיקיוויקי והפרל שלו
<lousygarua> avihay, ^^^
<shushu> תודה אביחי
<lousygarua> בא לי להקיא מפרל
<HaimN>   מישהו פה עם גישה ל FTP של השרת? or_schapira, moshe742
<moshe742> HaimN, למה אתה צריך גישת FTP?
<moshe742> אמורה להיות לי גישה אבל אני לא זוכר את פרטי הגישה
<HaimN> moshe742, אני רוצה לבדוק את האייקונים החדשים שעשיתי
<HaimN> בפעם הראשונה (כשדור הקים את האתר החדש) התקנתי דרופל באופן מקומי על המחשב
<moshe742> אתה יכול להוסיף אותם עם קישור למקום אחר לתמונות, אני חושב שזה אמור לעבוד
<HaimN> אבל עכשיו אין לי זמן לזה, ולאין לי איך לבדוק איך האייקונים נראים על הפורום עצמו
<HaimN> אין לי בכלל גישה לניהול של האתר
<moshe742> ויש לך זמן לבדוק עם העלאה של הקבצים? זה לא צריך להיות שונה מזה
<moshe742> אהה, אוקי, לי יש גישה אז אתה יכול לשלוח אלי את הקבצים עם כל הפרטים של איך זה אמור להיראות ואני אכניס את זה
<moshe742> למה אין לך גישה לניהול של האתר?
<HaimN> אף פעם לא הייתי צריך את זה
<HaimN> אז אף פעם לא ביקשתי
<HaimN> אני אשלח לך קישור לתיקיה של העיצוב
<trew100> היי חברים מה נשמע
<trew100> אני כבר עם קובונטו תקופה די ארוכה של שנתיים+
<trew100> וזהו הגעתי למסקנה שיש לי מליון תהליכים שלא צריך אותם במערכת
<trew100> כמו טעינה של וירטואל בוקס בעליה של המחשב
<trew100> ועוד כל מיני דברים מעניינים
<trew100> השאלה היא איך אני מכבה את התהליכים הללו, ואיך אני גורם למחשב שלי לעלות יותר מהר
<trew100> כרגע אחרי שהוא עולה לוקח לו לטעון את כל הסביבה הגרפית והתוספות עוד איזה 2 דקות לפחות
<HaimN> https://www.google.co.il/search?q=kubuntu+startup+programs&aq=0&oq=kubuntu+startup+&aqs=chrome.1.57j0l3j62.10988j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<trew100> לפי מה שזה נראה רוב הבעיה זה לא תהליכים של KDE אלא של גנום או אפאצ'י (שאיני משתמש בו כבר)
<trew100> אני משתמש בישומי גנום אב אין לי גנום
<trew100> אבל*
<trew100> HaimN: ותודה על התשובה :-)
<HaimN> ניסית להסיר את גנום ואת כל התלויות שלו?
<avihay> I think you may have to blacklist the vbox drivers or somth
<Avis_bot> trew100: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> trew100: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<trew100> יש תוכנה שנותנת שליטה על כל הרכיבים שעולים במערכת ומאפשר כיבוי והפעלה שלהם בהפעלת המחשב?
<avihay> well, actualy, just remove the vbox init script as it loads the modules manually
<trew100> אבל זה לא רק הוא
<trew100> זה היה דוגמה
<avihay> ohh, this looks fancy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3341/is-there-any-gui-tool-for-upstart
<trew100> יש לי גם את נאטוליס שעולה ונפתח בלי שאף אחד יבקש ממנו
<trew100> avihay: tbh rutv
<trew100> אני רואה
<avihay> evey time I load nautilus by mistake, it runs an extra instance to draw the desktop on the root screen. you need to kill it, then it won't come back
<avihay> and since KDE loads your old session , it will reload nautilus "for you" every time if you don't kill it
<trew100> avihay: מה שמעלה לי אותו זה איזה התקנה של דרופבוקס שמזמן כבר הורדתי אותה מההפעלה של המערכת
<trew100> היות וההתקנה שלה היא לנאטוליס אז כל הזמן הוא מפעיל את עצמו אוטומט
<avihay> even if you kill nautilus?
<trew100> אנסה את מה שהבאת בלינק אני יראה מה זה וכמה זה עוזר לי
<avihay> well?
<trew100> חזרתי
<trew100> הכלי באמת נותן תהליכים של המערכת לא את כולם אבל הוא נותן רשימה
<trew100> רק שאי אפשר לכבות תהליכים גם תחת הרשאות מנהל
<Avis_bot> Zeev_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Zeev_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<trew100> הוא לא נותן להורידד את הV של ההפעלה
<Zeev_> how can I see hebrew fonts? using hexchat in windows
<avihay> dissapointing
<avihay> trew100: disappointing
<trew100> בהחלט
<Avis_bot> Zeev__: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Zeev__: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<trew100> איפה ימי מנדריבה העליזים
<Avis_bot> Zeev: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Zeev: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<trew100> avihay: איך אני מכבה תהליכים ידנית?
<avihay> kill?
<trew100> זאת אומרת איפה קצבי המערכת שאומרים שאיזה תהליך לפעול?
<avihay> sudo service <servicename> stop?
<avihay> well, there are the ones in /etc/init.d
<avihay> and *buntu has this upstart system, that I'll need to reasearch to know how it works
<trew100> לעלות בהפעלה של המחשב?
<Avis_bot> haim: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> haim: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> HaimN_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> HaimN_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> HaimN: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> HaimN: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-03
<Avis_bot> ASHER\Work: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> ASHER\Work: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> matanya: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> matanya: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> philipballew: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> philipballew: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<philipballew> Hello Ubuntu people!
<philipballew> Wanted to drop a Ubuntu project here I think you might all might be able to help with: http://philipballew.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/showcase-the-diversity-of-the-ubuntu-community/
<lousygarua> philipballew, what is is about?
<philipballew> lousygarua, I am asking for other Ubuntu users and comunity members to send me post cards showing where they are to highlight the many ubuntu users we have in all parts of the world.Then write something about Ubuntu on it.  Bonus points if the post card  or what is written on it is not in English
<lousygarua> philipballew, sounds cool :) I'll post your request in our forums and mailing list.
<philipballew> lousygarua, I'll then take all the post cards, and wither make a giant poster with them, or take them with me to all Ubuntu events I go to to showcase the great Ubuntu community we have.
<philipballew> lousygarua, thank you also. If you would like to send one as well, I will not stop you.
<philipballew> lousygarua, so do you run the loco here or something?
<lousygarua> philipballew, I will do my best to send a postcard.
<lousygarua> philipballew, yes, I'm the current point-of-contact for the Israeli Team
<philipballew> lousygarua, good. Nice to meet you, and thank you for helping out Ubuntu. Hope we can get to know each other further as well.
<lousygarua> philipballew, sure :) you can always see how to reach me under http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmirEldor if i'm not on IRC
<philipballew> lousygarua, nice! I am at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew and on twitter at @philipballew.
<philipballew> I have never been to your part of the world. It sounds like a great place.
<philipballew> :)
<lousygarua> philipballew, you are invited to visit. It's not a warzone as shown on the media.
<lousygarua> Also, there is a new initiative with someone from our community where he wants to invite guest speakers from the world to Israel to say something about Ubuntu and FOSS.
<lousygarua> It also involves a site-seeing tour to all guest speakers
<lousygarua> I'll invite you :)
<philipballew> lousygarua, I will take you up on that once I find a thousand dollars! I am actually a good speaker. I Have spoken at conferences and everything.
<philipballew> A pane ticket to anywhere in the middle east is gonna run about 1000
<lousygarua> philipballew, I think it costs even more than that, but maybe we'll find a big sponsor to fund these stuff.
<lousygarua> But I'm too optimistic :)
<philipballew> lousygarua, Yes, if you can sponsor me to come out, let me know. I am going to be free all Summer and can always take a week off school to come out.
<philipballew> If sponsored I can usually leave within a days notice.
<lousygarua> philipballew, I will let you know.
<lousygarua> What are you studying? I study sound production/enginerring, still unsure how to call it
<lousygarua> engineering*
<lousygarua> philipballew, whoops, noticed a little type on your launchpad page, "Ubuntu Forms" instead of "Forums". https://launchpad.net/~philipballew
<lousygarua> typo*
<lousygarua> haha :)
<philipballew> lousygarua, Feel free to come to California anytime. I currently study Communications in college. I see that error now. Thanks. I am much better speaking than typing!
<philipballew> Is sound stuff fun?
<philipballew> to come to Israel is really easy for Americans unlike me going to any other country in that part of the world.
<lousygarua> The sound stuff is great :) both from a musician and a sound techncian point of view.
<lousygarua> Israel is the "little devil" and America is the "big devil", that's what they say in the muslim world :)
<philipballew> That sounds pretty cool. so how old are you?
<lousygarua> so the big devil can visit the little one anytime :)
<lousygarua> I'm 25
<lousygarua> philipballew, how old are you?
<philipballew> lousygarua, people there in those countries always seem to be mad. People need to just be happy. I am 21!
<philipballew> I have a friend who lives just outside (somewhat not outside) Israel, in Gaza and says that Tel Aviv is a really cool place.
<lousygarua> philipballew, I believe Gaza, or Beirut, or any big city around is pretty cool. It's too bad the extremists on both sides control our lives here.
<lousygarua> *sigh* politics and religion
<lousygarua> Why can't we all Ubuntu ;)
<philipballew> lousygarua, I understand. Thats why I think Ubuntu philosophy is even more important than free software. Ubuntu means free in Congo as well.
<lousygarua> philipballew, I think the world is heading in an Ubuntu-ish direction, in a philosophical way as you said it.
<lousygarua> But again, I'm too optimistic :)
<lousygarua> I'm usually more pessimistic than this. Something is weird today.
<philipballew> lousygarua, I pray so myself. I am a optimistic person as well. Way to hopeful for the good.
<philipballew> lousygarua, maybe its the food or something.
<lousygarua> philipballew, too much mars bars
<philipballew> lousygarua, I love mars bars!
<lousygarua> philipballew, yeah they are great! but i only got the mini-sized ones :q
<philipballew> lousygarua, maybe it's time you go to the store!
<lousygarua> philipballew, me and my flatmate just did. but sadly I didn't buy real food :(
<lousygarua> should go to the marketplace tomorrow
<lousygarua> tomorrow's morning
<philipballew> I usually go once a week or so myself. So where in Israel do you live?
<lousygarua> Currently in Tel Aviv, but I come from a small city near Haifa.
<philipballew> I see. I live in a place called San Diego. It is 20 miles north of Mexico, and 100 miles south of LA.
<lousygarua> I've never been to Barcelona, I have no idea why I've thought of this.
<lousygarua> I know San Diego
<lousygarua> Never visited your continent though... would like to do so
<lousygarua> and would definitely do so one day
<philipballew> lousygarua, the same goes for you there. I would love to make a trip to your part of the world.
 * philipballew does own a passport
 * lousygarua owns a Dutch passport, and belives Europeans can get into the US easier than Israelis
<lousygarua> believes*
<philipballew> lousygarua, so you are a dutch citizen?
<philipballew> http://wikitravel.org/en/United_States_of_America
 * philipballew will be back online in a little while
<avihay> lousygarua: I didn't know you ere the official poc
<lousygarua> avihay, who did you think it was then? aviv?
<avihay> I assumed the whole thing just died out
<lousygarua> avihay, it did, but i woke it up
<lousygarua> you should sign up to the mailing list
<lousygarua> and visit the site
<lousygarua> at least once a week
<avihay> also, start bugging me about the bot on Saturday
<lousygarua> avihay, ok - bot bugging on saturday?
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-04
<lousygarua> philipballew, hej you there?
<philipballew> lousygarua, yeah!
<philipballew> whats up?
<lousygarua> philipballew, all good. just had a little success with installing some wiki software for developing linux.org.il
<lousygarua> so i'm happy :)
<lousygarua> and I am both a Dutch and Israeli citizen
<philipballew> lousygarua, oh nice!
<philipballew> so you have two passports?
<lousygarua> yeah :)
<lousygarua> like a spy
<philipballew> taxes must suck!
<lousygarua> philipballew, actually i have no idea about taxes
<lousygarua> taxes about what? being a citizen? haha
<lousygarua> i think i only pay for Israel
<lousygarua> the dutch passport is.. smt else
<philipballew> well in america you have to pay taxes on everything
<lousygarua> maybe i'm not a citizen yet
<lousygarua> i just know i got my dutch passport
<lousygarua> america is great :)
<lousygarua> haha
<philipballew> lousygarua, Its alright. It's all I know in many respects
<lousygarua> philipballew, well I might be paying something that I just don't know of or too tired to remeember. I don't check my pills too good
<philipballew> oh, what time is i there?
<lousygarua> philipballew, 3:30pm :)
<philipballew> ah, so its the 4th there?
<lousygarua> yeah
<philipballew> lousygarua, thats tight. So what do you do work work or fun there?
<lousygarua> currently fun
<lousygarua> i'm between work
<lousygarua> s
<lousygarua> jobs
<philipballew> me to.
<lousygarua> more like after a job and starting working as a freelancer
<lousygarua> what is your profession?
<lousygarua> need to see if i'll manage freelancing
<lousygarua> philipballew, what's your profession?
<philipballew> Currently a college student
<philipballew> so if I ever found myself in Tel Aviv, how long can I manage to sleep on someones couch there?
<philipballew> so I can be able to speak properly and see the sights?
<Avis_bot> pc__: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> pc__: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<asw3> בעעע
<asw3> למה לעזזל עם vpn
<asw3> הוא לוקח את כל התעבורה ממנו
<asw3> לא רוצה ככה
<asw3> מה אפשר להגדיר
<asw3> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-05
<asw3> or-wb@or-wb-desktop:~$ sudo ufw disable
<asw3> [sudo] password for or-wb:
<asw3> Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<asw3> מה יש פירוול באובנטו?
<asw3> משום מה התחברתי ל- vpn
<asw3> ואני לא מצליח לגשת לסמבה
<asw3> חשבתי אולי על פירוול
<asw3> אבל אף פעם לא נתקלתי בפירוול באובנטו
<asw3> יש חיה כזאתי?
<asw3> sudo route add -net 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev ppp0
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-06
<Yuval> שלום
<GuySoft> wow, check out what I just found on kickstart! http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/421164014/openshot-video-editor-for-windows-mac-and-linux?ref=category openshot is going to windows/mac :D
#ubuntu-il 2013-04-07
<home_> שלום
<lousygarua> avihay, reminding you regarding the bot
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-01
<guest-K4fFJa> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Guest92061> ok
<Guest92061> It is well that all is logged
<Guest92061> Let it be known
<Guest92061> arikb: long time with me yet only a moment
<Guest92061> yes me
<Guest92061> zaaonanela
<Guest92061> k
<Guest92061> ko moshe_
<Guest92061> lay off the crack
<Guest92061> stop changing channels
<Guest92061> edok
<Guest92061> mich
<Guest92061> umich
<one> illusion
<one> Hi trew_
<one> fows doesn't like trew_
<Xn_> מישהו חיי?
<Xn_> מישהו נושם?
<one> ו
<one> ימ
<one> no  left just on irssi
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-02
<elad> ?
<elad> anybody home?
#ubuntu-il 2014-04-04
<elinajaman> http://sexmagic.pixub.com/clips.exe
<elinajaman> http://sexmagic.pixub.com/clips.exe
<elinajaman> http://sexmagic.pixub.com/clips.exe
<Avihay> hey, look! an unsuspicoious link to an exe file! let's click it!
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-31
<Boda> מ
<Boda> היי
<Boda> היי
<Boda> היי
<Avihay_work> חבל
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-02
<Bernard-Henri-Le> O_o https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSkUq-3JF3M
#ubuntu-il 2015-04-05
<yossi_> שלום
<Guest46976> אני מנסה ללמוד לינוקס, כי אני צריך לעבוד עם זה
<Guest46976> הורדתי אובונטו על המחשב שלי שיש לו מערכת הפעלה ווינדוס
<Guest46976> עשיתי התקנה ולא ראיתי שום בעיה
<Guest46976> איך עכשיו אני מפעיל את זה?
<sara_>    show my new  move fuck in israel
<sara_> http://myvideotube.ciki.me/IsraelGirlFuckHardInPussy.html
#ubuntu-il 2016-04-08
<khronosschoty> israelis are loco?
